# The HIVE 90210-911:  Volume 2: Extreme Ultimate Home Edition; Gone Wild w/ Nano-Bots!



## Relique du Madde

Forked from:  Snaking the HIVE 

Summoning Complete.


----------



## Demongirl

_*Eats all the food in the hive*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> _*Eats all the food in the hive*_




Oh, snap!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm...  So Demongirl, how long were you lurking?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm...  So Demongirl, how long were you lurking?




A couple of days.

_*starts nibbling on Relique's trench coat*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kinky...


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky...




*eats relique's book in 2 bites*

Mmm, necroflavory.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> A couple of days.
> 
> _*starts nibbling on Relique's trench coat*_





Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky...



I highly doubt your gf would approve Relique....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I seriously don't want to see what blasphemous unspeakable horrific abomination you let loose on your toilet tomorrow..


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> I seriously don't want to see what blasphemous unspeakable horrific abomination you let loose on your toilet tomorrow..




I have nanobots to recycle my waste, I have no need for toilets...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I seriously don't want to see what blasphemous unspeakable horrific abomination you let loose on your toilet tomorrow..




Oh, daamn... [/will smith]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> I have nanobots to recycle my waste, I have no need for toilets...




Dear gods, I think you are worse than Galeros.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Dear gods, I think you are worse than Galeros.




Thank you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I highly doubt your gf would approve Relique....




I highly doubt my dry cleaners would approve either.  But I doubt my gf would be upset since nothing inappropriate is happening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Thank you.



 That wasn't a compliment.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> That wasn't a compliment.




Hmmm....well I'm twisted and vile enough to take it as one, so thanks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow...




Wow, what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Hmmm....well I'm twisted and vile enough to take it as one, so thanks.




I think you need to be seek psychiatric help babe.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> I think you need to be seek psychiatric help babe.




I've been told that before. I'll pass, I prefer to keep my money.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Wow, what?




This first page of the hive must have been the strangest yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> I've been told that before. I'll pass, I prefer to keep my money.




Whatever floats you boat.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Whatever floats you boat.




That would be cold hard cash. I'm a material girl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> This first page of the hive must have been the strangest yet.




Weird factor 11?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> I highly doubt my dry cleaners would approve either.  But I doubt my gf would be upset since nothing inappropriate is happening.




Is that a roll of quarters in your pants pocket?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Weird factor 11?






Demongirl said:


> Is that a roll of quarters in your pants pocket?




More like kink factor 11.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Pretty tired. Calling it a night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whatever floats you boat.




LOLOLOL
Ironically I originally wrote that as part of one of my "my dry cleaners would disapprove" reply before I shortened the entire post and sent it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Is that a roll of quarters in your pants pocket?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> LOLOLOL
> Ironically I originally wrote that as part of one of my "my dry cleaners would disapprove" reply before I shortened the entire post and sent it.




Sometimes I wonder about him....

I'd like to get him to come over to the dark side.....


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


>




Married With Children reference.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Hmm. New Hive, still empty freezer. But at least there are nanobots...

But why is it the Extreme Home Edition? I'd had preferred Ultimate...


----------



## Demongirl

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But why is it the Extreme Home Edition? I'd had preferred Ultimate...




Extreme is taken to the limit, ultimate can still be improved upon.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

Bit late in this morning as I actually had some work to do...


----------



## Maldur

Tallarn, you are still hanging out in the hive.....amazing


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Maldur said:


> Tallarn, you are still hanging out in the hive.....amazing




Woah! Blast from the past!

Well, someone's got to keep these newcomers in line.  And preserve the old Hive traditions, too. Although I can't quite remember what those are, right now...


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Thats not counting the two shelfs of 2E boxed sets, the 2E books in the closet and the Miscl non-dnd rpg books in my collection.




I didn't add my 1st or 2nd ed stuff either nor my Torgs, Rift and other game systems


----------



## megamania

Quote:
Originally Posted by Relique du Madde  
The Foundation: A World of Black and White. 

Erp. I'm ashamed to say that I own that one too.


Quote:
Originally Posted by Relique du Madde  
Book or Erotic Fantasy. 

I've got two of those.

Rev you perv...... 


So who does the nudie 4e book?


----------



## megamania

don't think I have invested that much into 3E, but I notice that even when playing 3E, a lot of the books I had went mostly unused. Too many stuff was to specific, to out there, or too weak... And I liked to homebrew a lot, too. 

I jumped on the 4E bandwagon pretty early, and the little material I was able to get so far gives me the impression I always get something that I at least consider using at some point... 

Well, time will tell if this will hold true over a longer period of time and more books...
Mustrum  Ridcully

When 4e Eberron comes out I will buy those if only to take stuff out to translate to 3.5.  NPCs and the whole who's who, what's what and where's where.

By reading the Siberys Seven SH and its glossary you can see how I borrow stuff regularly


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm happy to say that I had little 3e stuff left as I wasn't playing. I'm planning on keeping the 3e epic level book, as it's got some good ideas about high level play, and about creating adventures for high level characters.

It's also got some very nifty monsters.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> don't think I have invested that much into 3E, but I notice that even when playing 3E, a lot of the books I had went mostly unused. Too many stuff was to specific, to out there, or too weak... And I liked to homebrew a lot, too.
> 
> I jumped on the 4E bandwagon pretty early, and the little material I was able to get so far gives me the impression I always get something that I at least consider using at some point...
> 
> Well, time will tell if this will hold true over a longer period of time and more books...
> Mustrum  Ridcully
> 
> When 4e Eberron comes out I will buy those if only to take stuff out to translate to 3.5.  NPCs and the whole who's who, what's what and where's where.
> 
> By reading the Siberys Seven SH and its glossary you can see how I borrow stuff regularly



Hey, is your quote button broken?


----------



## Dog Moon

Demongirl said:


> That would be cold hard cash. I'm a material girl.




Living in a material world.


----------



## Dog Moon

Demongirl said:


> Extreme is taken to the limit, ultimate can still be improved upon.




I've always been partial to uber.


----------



## Dog Moon

Woohoo!  Been on hold for 13 minutes atm.  Got to LOVE on-hold music.  Yesterday was on hold for 30 minutes before I got disconnected.  Was annoyed enough I needed to wait an entire day before calling back.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Have a good weekend, Hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Woohoo!  Been on hold for 13 minutes atm.  Got to LOVE on-hold music.  Yesterday was on hold for 30 minutes before I got disconnected.  Was annoyed enough I needed to wait an entire day before calling back.




Just got off the phone about 5 minutes ago.  The person on the other side of the phone made me feel like I should be telling her not to commit suicide, that life is worth living.  Maybe she hates her job or life is stressful or today is just a bad day, I have no idea.  Probably should have just taken today off... no one should sound like that when their job is answering the phones.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Have a good weekend, Hive!




Later, alligator!  Wheee!


----------



## Wereserpent

So, it has begun.  Good, now all we need to do is wait.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> I've always been partial to uber.



Uber? What kind of crap is that?

Get a proper keyboard, like me, I have an "ü"-key.

It's an Überkeyboard. Übergood. Ümlaüt.... wait, stop...

Übercheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Uber? What kind of crap is that?
> 
> Get a proper keyboard, like me, I have an "ü"-key.
> 
> It's an Überkeyboard. Übergood. Ümlaüt.... wait, stop...
> 
> Übercheers, LT.




Überbad. Überfly. Überman. 

 I like these.

Hmm? Oh. Mornin' hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> Uber? What kind of crap is that?
> 
> Get a proper keyboard, like me, I have an "ü"-key.
> 
> It's an Überkeyboard. Übergood. Ümlaüt.... wait, stop...
> 
> Übercheers, LT.




Pfft, that's a WEIRD keyboard.  And I was too lazy to search for the 'Ü' so I just decided that a U would suffice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Pfft, that's a WEIRD keyboard.  And I was too lazy to search for the 'Ü' so I just decided that a U would suffice.




I went to use my insert function but it didn't have one of the funky u's. So I copy and pasted from LTs post.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I went to use my insert function but it didn't have one of the funky u's. So I copy and pasted from LTs post.




Hehe.  I did the same thing when responding.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Pfft, that's a WEIRD keyboard.  And I was too lazy to search for the 'Ü' so I just decided that a U would suffice.



Pff... it cän dö everything yöür keyböärd cän... JÜST BETTER!

Ümläuting, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Pff... it cän dö everything yöür keyböärd cän... JÜST BETTER!
> 
> Ümläuting, LT.




Ëxäctlÿ. Gët pröpër këÿböärds güÿs!


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hey, is your quote button broken?




Copy and paste from prior Hive thread


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> Uber? What kind of crap is that?
> 
> Get a proper keyboard, like me, I have an "ü"-key.
> 
> It's an Überkeyboard. Übergood. Ümlaüt.... wait, stop...
> 
> Übercheers, LT.




youse tolk fenny.  Youse frum nudda co-tree?  (best uneducated hillbilly accent I can type in)


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Ëxäctlÿ. Gët pröpër këÿböärds güÿs!




i donmt knwo whyeyou tyhink that when I camn't even typow styraight without typos and the such.


----------



## megamania

so, will anyone be around here on the weekend?  Its gets so lonely here for me.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Pfft, that's a WEIRD keyboard.  And I was too lazy to search for the 'Ü' so I just decided that a U would suffice.




ay least its not a wiji board.  There someone else types for you.  creepy.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> so, will anyone be around here on the weekend?  Its gets so lonely here for me.




Ï pråpäblý wån't bê äråünd. Jüst påppïng bý...

(in case anyone wonders: å=o. It's a swedish letter that's pronounced quite similarly )


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Ëxäctlÿ. Gët pröpër këÿböärds güÿs!



Sür€ thing, mät€. ♠♦◘☻


----------



## Mycanid

Heh heh ... multi-lingual hivers FTW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> so, will anyone be around here on the weekend?  Its gets so lonely here for me.




I'll be around on Sunday. Going to see Madagascar 2 on Saturd with the fiancée, her kids and my sister and her son and my mom. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> so, will anyone be around here on the weekend?  Its gets so lonely here for me.




I probably will be.  I am kind of sick right now so I prefer to just hang out in my room rather than go out anywhere.


----------



## Relique du Madde

European Hivers said:
			
		

> Yorn desh born, der ritt de gitt der gue, Orn desh, dee born desh, de umn børk! børk! børk! Smørrebrød røm, pøm, pøm, pøm...




EGADS!  The I can't understand your crazy moon language!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> so, will anyone be around here on the weekend?  Its gets so lonely here for me.




Not Saturday night (up until 2 am pac. Sunday morning), I'm going to the Black Market at Disneyland Hotel (since I'm unable to attend Bat's Day at the Funpark).


----------



## Darkness

Reveille said:


> Going to see Madagascar 2



_Wir lagen vor Madagaskar und hatten die Pest an Bord..._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Not Saturday night (up until 2 am pac. Sunday morning), I'm going to the Black Market at Disneyland Hotel (since I'm unable to attend Bat's Day at the Funpark).




Black Market at Disneyland?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:


> _Wir lagen vor Madagaskar und hatten die Pest an Bord..._




 Um, okay.


----------



## Darkness

Reveille said:


> Um, okay.



Hehe. It's an old song in German. Something about a ship and the plague.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Black Market at Disneyland?




Yeah.  It's an annual event.   Basically it usually has several goth bands playing and a lot of vender selling "goth" stuff.

If you were to go to Disneyland on Sunday and hang out at the Haunted Mansion at 8 PM you will see nothing but a sea of blackness since there is expected to be about 3000 - 4000 Goths this year (If I remember correctly the last year's event was somewhere between 2500 - 3000 goths total.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_doh..._


----------



## megamania

Darkness said:


> Hehe. It's an old song in German. Something about a ship and the plague.




how ah... delightful.  plague you say.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening mega?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  It's an annual event.   Basically it usually has several goth bands playing and a lot of vender selling "goth" stuff.
> 
> If you were to go to Disneyland on Sunday and hang out at the Haunted Mansion at 8 PM you will see nothing but a sea of blackness since there is expected to be about 3000 - 4000 Goths this year (If I remember correctly the last year's event was somewhere between 2500 - 3000 goths total.)




oh....my.....goth.......   that's a lot of black and body tattoos / piercings.....


I had a friend whom was totally turned on by goth chics.  If she wore black tee shirts with tattoos and suggestions of S&M he was sooooo happy.   Odd guy.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Whats happening mega?




Not much.   Got a pizza cooking as I snack on pretzels.  Thought I would pop in here before working on my S7 Glossary again.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  It's an annual event.   Basically it usually has several goth bands playing and a lot of vender selling "goth" stuff.
> 
> If you were to go to Disneyland on Sunday and hang out at the Haunted Mansion at 8 PM you will see nothing but a sea of blackness since there is expected to be about 3000 - 4000 Goths this year (If I remember correctly the last year's event was somewhere between 2500 - 3000 goths total.)




Any celebratees having a B-day.  The last one cancelled a major annaul event there recently.   I honestly don't understand Miley Cyrrus and her control over anyone under about 14 years of age.   Though not caught up in her or her show my daughter knows a lot about her through her friends.  oye.


pizza is ready.   Back in a minute or two.  (basically when this loads and clears)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Not much.   Got a pizza cooking as I snack on pretzels.  Thought I would pop in here before working on my S7 Glossary again.




Mmm...pretzels and pizza. Gotta watch my calories. 

I lost quite a bit of weight, but lately the weight that I do have is started to feel like twice what it is. I've got to get rid of the this beer belly.


----------



## megamania

Pizza has always been my downfall.  Absolutely love the stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Pizza has always been my downfall.  Absolutely love the stuff.




I've been partial to pizza since I was a baby. French Bread crust was my favorite.


----------



## megamania

Currently I am eating a deep dish froozen pizza with extra cheese and pepperoni added.

In the past I have used-

English muffins
bagels
Pilsbury Buiscuts
Pilsbury pizza crust
Italian bread
Buscruit Mix

and I know I am missing stuff.


----------



## megamania

Hey- Rev.... I just reread your personal descripter under your user name.  What's up?  Everything good still with Mandy?   If you don't want to say that is okay also.  Just concerned......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> English muffins



I'm partial to these too. We bought a taoster a little over a year ago and I've been poppin' these like twice a month. Damn good eats.



megamania said:


> Buscruit Mix



Buscruit? Whats this?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Hey- Rev.... I just reread your personal descripter under your user name.  What's up?  Everything good still with Mandy?   If you don't want to say that is okay also.  Just concerned......




No worries and Mandy and I. If you've noticed I also went back to using my original avatar. 

I chose the descriptor because I just love my cat so very much and when she is being sweet I can't help but think of the future, a future without her; and it hurts inside.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I'm partial to these too. We bought a taoster a little over a year ago and I've been poppin' these like twice a month. Damn good eats.
> 
> 
> Buscruit? Whats this?




Bad spelling..... Bisquick.   Just add water and make biscuits with relatively less sugar than normal ones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Bad spelling..... Bisquick.   Just add water and make biscuits with relatively less sugar than normal ones.




Ah, bisquick. Makes good pancakes too. But nothing beats IHOP pancakes.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> No worries and Mandy and I. If you've noticed I also went back to using my original avatar.
> 
> I chose the descriptor because I just love my cat so very much and when she is being sweet I can't help but think of the future, a future without her; and it hurts inside.




I did notice the avatar a few days ago.  Family pets really do become part of the family and as such loved as such.   When our dog passes away the kids will be crushed.   He is only 8 years old so there are many years yet to go.


----------



## megamania

arrrrgh!   I am such a mess.

My forehead is still recovering from the chemical burns and now I just bit my lip and it is swelling up something fierce.   Ah well.....


----------



## megamania

Still taking players for your vampire game?    I assume the Pathfinders Vamp is similiar to 3.5 WoTC version.

Not sure what I would be.... class or race.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I did notice the avatar a few days ago.  Family pets really do become part of the family and as such loved as such.   When our dog passes away the kids will be crushed.   He is only 8 years old so there are many years yet to go.




Fruity is an old lady by comparison. I think we've had her since 1995. I graduated from High School in '96 and we got her before I graduated. 13+ years, as we got her secondhand. We got her through Adopt-A-Pet. God only knows how much time she has left.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Still taking players for your vampire game?    I assume the Pathfinders Vamp is similiar to 3.5 WoTC version.
> 
> Not sure what I would be.... class or race.




Yeah, I'm still recruiting. The Pathfinder bestiary doesn't come out til mid 2009, so the vamps are mechanically the same.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> arrrrgh!   I am such a mess.
> 
> My forehead is still recovering from the chemical burns and now I just bit my lip and it is swelling up something fierce.   Ah well.....




Ouch. I can look at people in pain, but descriptions of it and large scabs make me twinge.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Yeah, I'm still recruiting. The Pathfinder bestiary doesn't come out til mid 2009, so the vamps are mechanically the same.




So I could use MM 3.5 vs Pathfinder's version?   If not I believe you had a link in the past Hivemind.   Then its what to do.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> So I could use MM 3.5 vs Pathfinder's version?   If not I believe you had a link in the past Hivemind.   Then its what to do.....




Mega, don't worry about semantics. The 3.5 version is the Pathfinder version. Did you manage to download the Pathfinder PDF?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Any celebratees having a B-day.  The last one cancelled a major annaul event there recently.   I honestly don't understand Miley Cyrrus and her control over anyone under about 14 years of age.   Though not caught up in her or her show my daughter knows a lot about her through her friends.  oye.




I don't understand the command she has period.  I mean seriously, Billy Ray is letting her be in a relationship with a 20 year old knowing that he's most likely having sex with her (*cough* statutory rape *cough* )in her private mansion .  I seriously hope she gets pregnant and becomes the next pariah.


----------



## megamania

If I remember it right.... Vampires as a PC has ELC..... 7 or 8?   Frag I forget.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I seriously hope she gets pregnant and becomes the next pariah.



I wouldn't go that far Relique. Yeah, its a bad thing. I never wish anyone to suffer, but they should come to understanding that what they did(or are doiung) is wrong. This is where maturity comes from.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Mega, don't worry about semantics. The 3.5 version is the Pathfinder version. Did you manage to download the Pathfinder PDF?




Never tried.   PDF's are dicey with my lightning fast computer.   

However, I do have the MM3.5 along with tons of Vampiric stuff which I know is out but good for ideas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> If I remember it right.... Vampires as a PC has ELC..... 7 or 8?   Frag I forget.




Level Adjust +8. You are also start with three class levels.



megamania said:


> Never tried.   PDF's are dicey with my lightning fast computer.



You need the pdf. I'll break it up into small chunks and email it to you. Technically, I shouldn't be doing this, but since you are an interested and I'd like to GM, I'll go ahead. I'll send off the chunks tomorrow afternoon.

If you have a flash drive and can use a friends computer to get the pdf, that would be even better.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't understand the command she has period.  I mean seriously, Billy Ray is letting her be in a relationship with a 20 year old knowing that he's most likely having sex with her (*cough* statutory rape *cough* )in her private mansion .  I seriously hope she gets pregnant and becomes the next pariah.




Video tape and sell for her next 1/4 billion......   They are a bunch of Hillbillies.  What did you expect?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Level Adjust +8. You are also start with three class levels.




hmmmm..... Races of Faerun.......

Orog Fighter one Vampire   scary.... very strong scary.... stupid scary.....


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Level Adjust +8. You are also start with three class levels.
> 
> 
> You need the pdf. I'll break it up into small chunks and email it to you. Technically, I shouldn't be doing this, but since you are an interested and I'd like to GM, I'll go ahead. I'll send off the chunks tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> If you have a flash drive and can use a friends computer to get the pdf, that would be even better.




I appreciate the thought.  All of my friends are currently at Carnage in the Mountains (premiere DnD event in Vermont.... only 1 of 2 last I knew).  I get to stay home with the kids.......  maybe game with them Saturday....


----------



## megamania

Hate to type an run but after a week of sickness, chemical burns and 72 hours of work I need to chill and get some sleep.  I'll look into that PDF tommorrow....errr later today .   cya guys later.....


hmmm.... vampire PCs.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> hmmmm..... Races of Faerun.......
> 
> Orog Fighter one Vampire   scary.... very strong scary.... stupid scary.....




Gonna have to nix the Orog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Hate to type an run but after a week of sickness, chemical burns and 72 hours of work I need to chill and get some sleep.  I'll look into that PDF tommorrow....errr later today .   cya guys later.....
> 
> 
> hmmm.... vampire PCs.......




Sleep well Andy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oi... rest is good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Oi... rest is good.




I'll be signing off myself in about 15 minutes. Then Stargate, Sanctuary and sleep. Gotta be up early to catch Madagascar tomorrow morning.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Oi... rest is good.



No rest for the wicked!

Hey, it's just 1 pm over here, what kind of comments do you expect?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

i'm baaaaack.



hee hee he heee.....


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> It's free. Go here to get the rules.





Wow.

I may have to buy that next year along with the monster book.


----------



## megamania

at 244 pages I doubt I can do much with it now.  Too bad.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> at 244 pages I doubt I can do much with it now.  Too bad.



What do you mean?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




It takes over 20 minutes to load up (if even successful) a 10 page PDF.  There is no way I could do a book.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, you REALLY need a new computer or at least more memory.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Mega, you REALLY need a new computer or at least more memory.



New PC, definitively. How old is your PC, mega? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> New PC, definitively. How old is your PC, mega?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Six years.

I have 49% of its memory free still however.

What I have is a modem running the speed of 21 (not even 56) using 1960's phone lines.  Still hoping to improve to either High Speed or Broad Band sometime in the next six months but everytime I'm ready to order the work something happens and I lose all of my savings.  (September- Dog sick, 2 cars break down, Furnace repairs and a slight plumbing issue.... water pouring of pipes from tub onto floor below....   minor stuff


----------



## megamania

Quiet day overall.

Went to bed around 3am

Up at 7am

Spoke with mother on phone until 9:30am

Surfed net until noon

Bought 3 sets of Lost Caverns Dungeon Tiles and hoped for new set of figures... no luck

Fed kids lunch around 2pm

Cleaned more and played with tiles on recently cleared table until 6pm

Family game night of Scrabble until 8pm

Long talk with wife about summer vacation plans and X-mas spending

Cleaned more within room

Worked on Siberys Seven Storyhour Glossary until 1am

and now here I am rubbing my tired eyes wondering where the day went.

Next chore-  Night Hunters Prestige class (Vampire Hunters of the Silver Flame) and an important NPC / Villian for the SH.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This night was interesting.   My mom yelled at me for going to work 1 hour early and staying till 7:30 because appearantly I'm not allowed to have days off when my older brother can have them every month.  Then I went to The Black Market and saw two things:  Lots Big corseted boobs and little kinder-goth kids.  

I ended up talking to Jeff from the Last Dance (I haven't seen him in nearly a year) then chatted with Voltaire (musician not philosopher) and bought his newest CD which is very piratey. 

My Gf, her brother and I then went to TGI Fridays where some 10 - 12 year old brat said "You know Holloween was last week" before saying "Don't worry I'm gay too" (said in a snarky tone complete with an eye roll)  when he saw that my GF's brother (who is gay) took offense.


Le Sigh...  It makes me wish that this Portfolio piece of mine was actually posted on a wall at some school (but with better copy).



Anyways.. After dinner (and watching the cops and Fire Engines pull up to the Carls Jr. across the street) we went to the movies to see Role Model so the night didn't end too badly.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Six years.
> 
> I have 49% of its memory free still however.



Strange, then it should open big PDFs just fine. I mean my old PC from '97 did well until I got my new one '05, and considering the '02 PC my parents have... I can open big PDFs just fine.

Me thinks somebody has to clean out your PC, clean out the registry, perhaps even a fresh install, some minor speed tweaks and stuff.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> then chatted with Voltaire




Dude what!!! You chatted with Voltaire?! Damn I'm jealous... "When you're evil" is one of my favorite songs ever. I believe it's from his first album.


----------



## megamania

Another quiet Sunday morning in the Hive.

Popped in before undertaking the fixing of my Night Hunters Prestige Class (first I have tried to do on my own) for my S7 SH Glossary.

Then its off to work....  bah!   I am coming to hate work.


----------



## megamania

I think I have come to the conclusion that if I can't form a table top game its time to DM a PbP.   Hmmmmm.......

Eberron- yup
Core + Campaign book for starters... -yup
Lots of action- yup
Twisted humor- yup
Plot-  who needs a stinking plot?   hehehehehehehe.... idea forming.

I am beginning to think I use the Hive to think out loud 

Later.


----------



## Dog Moon

That's fine, Mega.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I am beginning to think I use the Hive to think out loud
> 
> Later.




Hey, we all do . That sounds like a good game idea forming


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Hey, we all do .



Most of the time - it's not always a good idea!

Not plotting world domination, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Dude what!!! You chatted with Voltaire?! Damn I'm jealous... "When you're evil" is one of my favorite songs ever. I believe it's from his first album.






"God Thinks" is one of my favorite songs he wrote.  What was funny was that when I got the cds he asked me who to sign it to and I said "Mario" (in my bland Californian accent) to which he responded by saying "Mahree oh" in his Cuban (reserved for speaking Spanish) accent.  It was cool.

It's hard for me to decide which of the songs I like the most on the two albums I got.  Right now it's tied between Bomb New Jersy, Cantina*, Death Death (Devil Devil, devil, evil evil evil evil song), or This Sea


* It's about the Cantina in Mos Elsey


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> * It's about the Cantina in Mos Elsey




That sounds pretty cool . I think I might need to check out his newer stuff. I only heard the first two albums.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'd suggest for you to not get a certain album (which kind of sucked)... but I forgot which one it was.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I'd suggest for you to not get a certain album (which kind of sucked)... but I forgot which one it was.




A very usefull suggestion


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... I'd post the lyrics of Cantina but they are not Grandma Friendly.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... I'd post the lyrics of Cantina but they are not Grandma Friendly.




Don't worry. Google is my friend 

EDIT: Now I wish google wasn't my friend...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.  I told you the Lyrics weren't Grandma Friendly.  Lol.  However the album version isn't as messed up as the live version.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

We saw the fireworks at the weekend in London. Shooting skywards from several barges moored in the Thames. I am pleased to report that they went BANG, WHOOSH and BOOM in the required fashion, and I was impressed.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

So, anyone got any brilliant ideas that I can throw at my KotS group tonight?

It's likely that they'll be facing a group of goblin sharpshooters with some guard dogs, on various islands that have light ladders connecting them. I just hope I can tempt some of the PC's onto the ladders - which will then break! Mwahaahah!

Later, there will be zombies, I hope.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Morning, Hive!




And good morning to you, Sir! 



> I am pleased to report that they went BANG, WHOOSH and BOOM in the required fashion, and I was impressed.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> So, anyone got any brilliant ideas that I can throw at my KotS group tonight?
> 
> It's likely that they'll be facing a group of goblin sharpshooters with some guard dogs, on various islands that have light ladders connecting them. I just hope I can tempt some of the PC's onto the ladders - which will then break! Mwahaahah!
> 
> Later, there will be zombies, I hope.




Panda Pirates?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Panda Pirates?




Sticking to what's in the module, I think, for me. It was mostly just a vague question to get people to respond and post something!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

It's a grey and horrible sky out there today, and it's not conducive to Productive Happy Fun Work Time. Bah.

Still, only a couple of hours til gaming happens. One of my players is going to be changing his Cleric to a Troubadour - so it should be fun to see how it all works.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> It's a grey and horrible sky out there today, and it's not conducive to Productive Happy Fun Work Time. Bah.
> 
> Still, only a couple of hours til gaming happens. One of my players is going to be changing his Cleric to a Troubadour - so it should be fun to see how it all works.



Oi, but it's not much better over here... by the way, I've seen your LJ comment - the hivemind spreads, indeed! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

VERY quiet day in the Hive!

Goodnight, all!


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> the hivemind spreads, indeed!




Like a VIRUS!  One without an antidote.  Bwahahaha!


----------



## Wereserpent

Tallarn said:


> It's a grey and horrible sky out there today, and it's not conducive to Productive Happy Fun Work Time. Bah.





I love grey and dark weather!

It is overcast where I am, and I am loving it!


----------



## Dog Moon

It snowed a couple days back, but then melted again.  This time of year, doesn't matter what the weather is like but as long as it's not snowing and STAYING, I'm happy.  


Although rainy days when I'm inside is the most pleasant for me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Although rainy days when I'm inside is the most pleasant for me.




I like going out in rainy weather.  Only reason I am not going out today is because I have to study.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Whatcha studying?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> I like going out in rainy weather.  Only reason I am not going out today is because I have to study.



What do you have to study?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Whatcha studying?




I am studying for a test in a Short Story class I have.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.  Just remember that if you follow the traditional structure, the Major/Main Climax always precedes the denouement.  Also, Edgar Allen Poe was god.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  Just remember that if you follow the traditional structure, the Major/Main Climax always precedes the denouement.  Also, Edgar Allen Poe was god.




Hehe, I will try and remember.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> So, anyone got any brilliant ideas that I can throw at my KotS group tonight?
> 
> It's likely that they'll be facing a group of goblin sharpshooters with some guard dogs, on various islands that have light ladders connecting them. I just hope I can tempt some of the PC's onto the ladders - which will then break! Mwahaahah!
> 
> Later, there will be zombies, I hope.




Zombie Goblins, Zombies in general or Zombie PCs?!?  (I had all three + in my SH)


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> So, anyone got any brilliant ideas that I can throw at my KotS group tonight?




Happy Hungry humorous halfling Hulking Hurlers hurling huge hedge hogs horribly?

Say that three times fast.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  Just remember that if you follow the traditional structure, the Major/Main Climax always precedes the denouement.  Also, Edgar Allen Poe was god.




"was"?   Still is


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Happy Hungry humorous halfling Hulking Hurlers hurling huge hedge hogs horribly?
> 
> Say that three times fast.




Have to remember that one... They are the Horrible HHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive! Had a fun weekend. My mom decided to spend the weekend at my sisters and I had the house to myself. Cooked up a storm and watched lots of movies. Got three new movies for myself too; Flight of the Navigator, Red Water & Stealth. 

Hadn't seen Flight of the Navigator in a very long time. It was fun to watch it again. Also took in Sweeney Todd (Johnny Depp) on HBO last night. One word: AWESOME! *NEVER* seen it before, not even the play. This has got to be one of the better movies I've seen in the course of a year. It'll probably make my Top 10 list.

Watched a slew of movies yesterday. Had a blast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy schnike! 9 hours and no posts other than my own?!

Very slow day for the hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Also took in Sweeney Todd (Johnny Depp) on HBO last night. One word: AWESOME! *NEVER* seen it before, not even the play. This has got to be one of the better movies I've seen in the course of a year. It'll probably make my Top 10 list.




Yes it is. And funny coincidence once again... I just ordered it on DVD yesterday . Should arrive today. Also ordered Mask, Conan the Destroyer, Planet of the Apes (the 2001 version) and Batman Begins.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just posted a heroes death pooll.....  and in duing so I realized one thing:  Worst thing to be on heroes is a minority.  Besides for Hiro, Ando, and Surresh every minority character on that show either died or was written out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Right now I'm waiting for the Tropical Thunder and Walle dvds to come out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yes it is. And funny coincidence once again... I just ordered it on DVD yesterday . Should arrive today. Also ordered Mask, Conan the Destroyer, Planet of the Apes (the 2001 version) and Batman Begins.




Mask as in Jim Carrey or Cher? I'll be buying both Conans come January. Have Planet of the Apes & Batman Begins (the Limited Collector's Edition)>


----------



## Blackrat

The Jim Carrey movie. It's been near 10 years since I last saw it. All I really remember is the scene where he makes balloon animals and makes a tommygun from one


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> The Jim Carrey movie. It's been near 10 years since I last saw it. All I really remember is the scene where he makes balloon animals and makes a tommygun from one




It is a funny movie. I contemplated watching it earlier but Highlander 2 won out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait... you watched Highlander 2 and your eyes didn't melt out?!?!?  How is that possible?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Right now I'm waiting for the Tropical Thunder and Walle dvds to come out.



I'm hoping to get Wall-E on Blu-Ray for Christmas.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... you watched Highlander 2 and your eyes didn't melt out?!?!?  How is that possible?




Use of proper eyeprotection


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... you watched Highlander 2 and your eyes didn't melt out?!?!?  How is that possible?




Its one of my guilty pleasures; I own it on DVD. I'd like buy the Special Edition version that came out back in 2004 eventually.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm hoping to get Wall-E on Blu-Ray for Christmas.




Here's a very stupid question:  Can you Play normal dvds on a blue ray player?

See now that Circut City is going under I'm pkanning to buy a blue ray once they start liquidating their stock.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a very stupid question:  Can you Play normal dvds on a blue ray player?
> 
> See now that Circut City is going under I'm pkanning to buy a blue ray once they start liquidating their stock.




I would suppose so... At least you can play them on PS3 which has blue ray...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a very stupid question:  Can you Play normal dvds on a blue ray player?




Yes. The player should upconvert the dvd to give the best viewing experience.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.


The Blues Brothers is on... which reminds me, I need to buy Animal House (since no self respecting John Belushi fan would not own that movie).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

The short version of last nights game goes like this:

Party meets goblin excavators, gets them to surrender, then Wizard tries to put them to sleep without properly checking his spell description, fight breaks out, party wins.

Party meets group of zombies, wins.

Party meets skeletons, wins.

Party meets Old Dead Knight Dude, answers questions, gets treasures, wins.

The group did a lot of winning last night, but I'm grinding them down on healing surges.  Next week, when they face some more (tougher) zombies, they might have a bit of a shock. And when they meet the Hobgobs on level 2 - then I think they'll get a rude awakening.

Excellent game last night. 4e is working really well for my group.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Glad to see your group was full of win.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.
> 
> The Blues Brothers is on... which reminds me, I need to buy Animal House (since no self respecting John Belushi fan would not own that movie).




I love that film! It's in my top three.



			
				Elwood Blues said:
			
		

> "It's 105 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigaretts, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses..."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Gah! I really want to download the Character generator from Wizards - but if I restart my computer I think I'll lose something else that I can't sort out myself.

It's also not really possible to go ask the person who set it up to do it again - at least, not for this reason. So now I have to get a bunch of work done quickly before I can play.

Gah! Stupid need for money! Stupid job!


----------



## Ginnel

Hey all, I'll do one of those what I've been doing this weekend posts for a change

I visited old friends from when I used to live in Lancaster, still freaky going back to a place I spent 7 years of my life in and knowing that I'll only be there for a few days.

I was happy to be reminded what good friends I had up there and quite sad that they are over 2 hours away by train and I can't just nip round for a cup of tea and a chat anymore.

But heyho it was good stuff drank to much Friday and slept in my lovely hotel room (one night only unfortunately bit to pricey for the whole weekend)  waking up to a lovely fried breakfast.

Played through a lot of Gears of War 2 with a mate and brought some new work clothes and DS games on the Saturday (oh also watched Big Trouble in Little China, I so want to play Jack Burton (Kurt Russels character) as a RPG character).

Sunday watched some football had a mixed grill hmmmm, went to one mates house chilled out with tea and some vodka talking to him and his new other half for some hours, then called up another mate and wandered over to his in the rain and the hail to chat some more with some tea and some wine (we got to the newsagents 2 mins before it stopped serving) and then trudged back to my mates house where I was staying where we chatted a bit more and went to bed at 3am.

I then came back to Birmingham on the Monday feeling under the weather (booze related)

all in all good times!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sounds like a fun weekend.

Not to threadjack (because there's enough on it already) but I've downloaded the chargen test from WotC and blimey, it rocks! Once this thing goes fully live with up to 30th level characters, I honestly can't see myself using anything else. Brilliant. And it'll be updated monthly, too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Is the Hive dying? 

We need to enroll some new members, and fast!

Or maybe we're just going through one of the periodic downturns of the Hive, where it all gets a bit quiet. Hey ho.

I'll start something, and see what happens when I get back:

"One man went to mow, went to mow a meadow. One man and his dog went to mow a meadow."

"Two men went to mow, went to mow a meadow. Two men, one man and his dog and a halfling Warlock, went to mow a meadow."

"Three men went to mow, went to mow a meadow. Three men, two men, one man and his dog and a Halfling Warlock and the cast of High School Musical, went to mow a meadow."

You see how it works. Please continue!

Oh, and Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Is the Hive dying?



Don't worry, I suppose some weeks are slow, some are strong...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Don't worry, I suppose some weeks are slow, some are strong...




Fallout 3.....oy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Busy week....1) fun-filled weekends all around, 2) fiancées, boy/girlfriends and husbands/wives, 3) video games 4) gaming (whether face-to-face or pbp), 5) Steady Job

 1) Check, 2) Check, 3) Check, 4) Check, 5) Jobless

This doesn't bode well for the hive. 

The fact that I don't have a job is a good thing for the hive though.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> The Jim Carrey movie. It's been near 10 years since I last saw it. All I really remember is the scene where he makes balloon animals and makes a tommygun from one




ahhhh   Cameron Diaz when she was "SmooooKIN'!!!!"


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... you watched Highlander 2 and your eyes didn't melt out?!?!?  How is that possible?




Rev wore the red sky lenses.   Shelters everything dangerous out.   Now to work on that evil filter.....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a very stupid question:  Can you Play normal dvds on a blue ray player?
> 
> See now that Circut City is going under I'm pkanning to buy a blue ray once they start liquidating their stock.




Going under oor merely request bankruptsy protection?

I thought they were going for the later.........  big difference.


not saying there still won't be good sales however....


----------



## megamania

I keep forgetting the european use of words.


Reading along and see 'mate' this and 'mate' that and my mind is going-   Holy crap!  All of your friends are skin magazine women! (play-mate  )

I really need a life.....


speaking of the need.... time for work.  Later folks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Going under oor merely request bankruptsy protection?
> 
> I thought they were going for the later.........  big difference.
> 
> 
> not saying there still won't be good sales however....




Nope going under.  Remember, perception rules the United States.  People only see the negative because that's the only thing we are taught to see.  Especially with a weakened economy.

A business filing for bankruptcy protection usually means liquidation will follow followed by mass closure if they can't make enough money to keep the wolves at bay.  However since people have been foreclosing and are steeped in debt, it's likely that they will now site and wait for prices to drop before buying stuff at Circuit City (after all, it's not fair that corporations can get protection from going bankrupt or get loans/bail outs to prevent them from dying financially when they can't).  

Circuit City will die, like it or not.  I say this with full knowledge that I will not purchase anything from Circuit City until after the 20th of this month (My bankrucy court date).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope going under.



Not going under, being bought out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> ahhhh   Cameron Diaz when she was "SmooooKIN'!!!!"




She still is imo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Not going under, being bought out.




Most likely the same thing considering that if Best Buy buys a Circuit City they will either close many of the store and convert the rest to Best Buys.

If someone else bought them, it's hard to say what may happen since they might keep some of the stores around, but considering that many Circuit Citys closed within the last few years (due to Best Buy competition) I'm thinking that the future would be bleak no matter what.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, it really quieted down.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think that's because the Europeans haven't waken yet.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Wow, it really quieted down.






Relique du Madde said:


> I think that's because the Europeans haven't waken yet.




Rat in da Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

ACK!  Where where?!?

*pulls out a shovel*

Oh... it's you...

*tosses the shovel aside*

*whisles*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've been busy


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ACK!  Where where?!?
> 
> *pulls out a shovel*
> 
> Oh... it's you...
> 
> *tosses the shovel aside*
> 
> *whisles*




What'ya doing with da showel? Are we digging for treasure? Is it pirate day!?

Yarr!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah....

*Suspicous sideways glance*

Something like that.


----------



## Blackrat

Why can't I have a starship ? I think a White Star would be cool... But I would even settle for an Intrepid Class ship...

Now that I think about it. The Intrepid would be nicer 'cause it has replicators and a holodeck. But White Star looks cooler...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Why can't I have a starship ? I think a White Star would be cool... But I would even settle for an Intrepid Class ship...
> 
> Now that I think about it. The Intrepid would be nicer 'cause it has replicators and a holodeck. But White Star looks cooler...



 What are you blathering about?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What are you blathering about?




I want a starship . I want to go where no man has gone before.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was thinking of some setting info for the m&m game I want to do and I hit a major speed bump.  My idea is that the world is basically divided into city states and that the tech level would be considered near futuristic. The supernatural (magic etc) was known to have existed for centuries, and responsible for large nations forming like they did in the real world since even though it would be easy to unite a country, keeping it together would be difficult. Because of the fear of 'invasion' many cities and towns are walled/fortified and are densely populated.  The country side is spotted with small settlements which are often besieged by bandits, evil masterminds and the supernatural.  In essence the would would have a medieval/old west/pol feel to it.

The problem is that I realize that such a world would require a massive history and would be a daunting project in itself since there would have to be something that keeps that world's "present (technologically advanced )society from uniting .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I want a starship . I want to go where no man has gone before.




I want a flux compasitor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I want a flux compasitor.



Capacitor. Its no good unless you've got access to plutonium or a bolt of lightning. Of course you never know where or when a bolt of lightning is going to strike.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I want a starship . I want to go where no man has gone before.




So build one. As an undead creature, you've got nothing but time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Capacitor. Its no good unless you've got access to plutonium or a bolt of lightning. Of course you never know where or when a bolt of lightning is going to strike.




Luckily for me I live near the Seal Beach Naval Weapons Station.  There must be some spent uranium rounds there so who knows maybe that would be enough to produce the 1.21 gigawats...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> So build one. As an undead creature, you've got nothing but time.




Yes, but it will take another 200 years for the sufficient technology to develop ... I'm an impatient ancient egyptian lich...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> What are you blathering about?




He wants a starship, what's so hard to understand about that.

Intrepid also looks cool, too. 

But I really can't decide. Maybe I would pick Cloud Nine - you have a nice beautiful garden and can still jump through space. (And unlike the holodeck, it won't malfunction as often  )


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> (And unlike the holodeck, it won't malfunction as often  )




Yeah, but you can't play weird RPG's on it. On Holodeck you can play "Real D&D"


----------



## Relique du Madde

But you have to be carefu because npcs like Dr. Mortiarti were self aware.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But you have to be carefu because npcs like Dr. Mortiarti were self aware.




That's why you don't let androids mess up with the NPC programming ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Caught up to 10/28/08

I hope someone appreciates the amount of effort I'm taking to do this.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Caught up to 10/28/08
> 
> I hope someone appreciates the amount of effort I'm taking to do this.




*appreciates Reveilles incredible work*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but you can't play weird RPG's on it. On Holodeck you can play "Real D&D"




D&D 24th Edition has fired me as a customer - it's way to holodecky!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *appreciates Reveilles incredible work*




Seriously? I've spent the last three hours working on this. Backed up in MS Word also with all the appropraiate tags; its incredibly taxing. Should there be another database crash, I am not going to lose the effort I put into doing this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> D&D 24th Edition has fired me as a customer - it's way to holodecky!




Forget the holodeck - give me neural interface!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Forget the holodeck - give me neural interface!




Hah. I'm way too grognard for that 31st edition. They dumbed it down! You don't even need to lift the sword physically anymore!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Seriously? I've spent the last three hours working on this. Backed up in MS Word also with all the appropraiate tags; its incredibly taxing. Should there be another database crash, I am not going to lose the effort I put into doing this.




Yeah, I think that's pretty good job too. Appreciated


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

So, no one wanted to play One Man Went To Mow, then? 

Morning, Hive!

Personally, I prefer _n_th edition D&D, where n = a number that you're not thinking of.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Personally, I prefer _n_th edition D&D, where n = a number that you're not thinking of.




Oh yeah. Well just for edition wars I like n-1th edition


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> So, no one wanted to play One Man Went To Mow, then?
> 
> Morning, Hive!
> 
> Personally, I prefer _n_th edition D&D, where n = a number that you're not thinking of.




Hmm. I've never heard of that one!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh yeah. Well just for edition wars I like n-1th edition




Grognard! n-1 fanboi! n-hater!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm. I've never heard of that one!




You'll be telling me next you've never heard of n + 1 edition, either!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Grognard! n-1 fanboi! n-hater!



You're doing it wrong - it's you who is the fa_n_boy! He is a grog_n-1_ard. 
But I think I might be holding out for _n+1_ this time. If I could think of what n is, which I can't...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> You'll be telling me next you've never heard of n + 1 edition, either!




I am more a fan of edition _m_, where _m_ is the last and best edition that will ever be. (_m >= 4_)

(EDIT) Just for clarity
_E m e IQ+  V i e IQ+:  i <= m  &&  Q(D&D(m)) >= Q(D&D(i))  &&  D&D (i) e D&D  && D&D (m) e D&D  &&  m >= 4 ._

For even more clarity: 
(E: Exist quantifier, V: For All quantifier, e : element of, && : _and_ operator, D&D (x): maps an x to a version of D&D, IQ+: Set of the non-negative rational numbers; Q(x): Maps an x to a level of quality.)


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am more a fan of edition _m_, where _m_ is the last and best edition that will ever be. (_m >= 4_)




Except that in two years from that they'll release m.5. I'll wait for that before getting these "m Core Books"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Except that in two years from that they'll release m.5. I'll wait for that before getting these "m Core Books"




_n + 1.5_ is the One True System![/dialgo]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> _n + 1.5_ is the One True System![/dialgo]




I don't think that's how it works.

I think dialgo is the basis of an induction.

Induction Thesis: D&D is the one true system.
Induction Basis: OD&D is the one true system. (see diaglo)
Induction Step: If D&D(x) is the one true system, D&D(x+1) is the one true system.
_The proof is left as an exercise to the reader._*
[]


*)I call this proof by omission, and it's a common proving technique in teaching. It might be a variant of Lies for Children.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I don't think that's how it works.
> 
> I think dialgo is the basis of an induction.
> 
> Induction Thesis: D&D is the one true system.
> Induction Basis: OD&D is the one true system. (see diaglo)
> Induction Step: If D&D(x) is the one true system, D&D(x+1) is the one true system.
> _The proof is left as an exercise to the reader._*
> []
> 
> 
> *)I call this proof by omission, and it's a common proving technique in teaching. It might be a variant of Lies for Children.




I am reminded of a famous note left in a book once:



			
				Ferman said:
			
		

> I have a perfectly marvellous way of proving this, but alas it is too large to fit in this reply box.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Night, Hive!


----------



## The_Warlock

Meh. I denounce all your editions. My preferred edition is mine, since I can honestly say I've never played or run any edition "By the Book," I've always made them mine. 

Now to try and set up a playtest of Mine Newest Edition...

Dead PeeSees, Dead PeeSees, Dead PeeSees All A-Round... (Sung to Jingle Bells)


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Meh. I denounce all your editions. My preferred edition is mine, since I can honestly say I've never played or run any edition "By the Book," I've always made them mine.




I cannot say the same.  I've always felt it's hard to make a system your own when you haven't even played it once!

The first session my group plays of any game in any edition is always by the book and only after we play do we find what we want to change.  I remember people talking about stuff they wanted to change before the freaking books even came out... I'm like 'how do you know what's good or bad till you try it?'


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> I cannot say the same.  I've always felt it's hard to make a system your own when you haven't even played it once!
> 
> The first session my group plays of any game in any edition is always by the book and only after we play do we find what we want to change.  I remember people talking about stuff they wanted to change before the freaking books even came out... I'm like 'how do you know what's good or bad till you try it?'




I don't think I've ever considered making changes before actually reading the system or parts thereof. That is, in fact, pretty goofy. That said, I've come to conclusions based on previews that I did or didn't like something.

Generally though, I get a good feel for what needs editing for the kind of games I like to run on the 1st or 2nd read through.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Grognard! n-1 fanboi! n-hater!




That could easily be taken out of context...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oy. Those 4E hombrewers kept me busy for 1/4 of my day. Workin' on updatin' my Fan Creation Compilation thread today.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You see why many think 4e is evil?


Anyways...  Someone really needs to round up every producer in Hollywood and have a gangland execution.  Those bastards want to REMAKE the Karate Kid and they want it to start Jaden Smith.  Seriously, does Hollywood really need to reboot the Karate Kid franchise?  Why can't they leave the movies of the 1980s be and CREATE SOMETHING NEW FOR ONCE?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You see why many think 4e is evil?




It isn't evil, it's just spurring more creativity than 3E did.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Caught up to 10/28/08
> 
> I hope someone appreciates the amount of effort I'm taking to do this.




I do.... even if its.... a different edition than what I play.


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I don't think that's how it works.
> 
> I think dialgo is the basis of an induction.
> 
> Induction Thesis: D&D is the one true system.
> Induction Basis: OD&D is the one true system. (see diaglo)
> Induction Step: If D&D(x) is the one true system, D&D(x+1) is the one true system.
> _The proof is left as an exercise to the reader._*
> []
> 
> 
> *)I call this proof by omission, and it's a common proving technique in teaching. It might be a variant of Lies for Children.





   anyone want to play a game of Uno or Monopoly instead?   ....and don't start "which" monopoly either.... sheesh.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> It isn't evil, it's just spurring more creativity than 3E did.




oh what-evar  

too each their own.   

3.5 is the end for me and that's it.  

No money
No group
No interest

No gamin'

I just sit in my cold dark lonely game room now and pout and think about the good ol' days when gamin' was fun.

(and yes I know-  none of this has to do with 4e I just can't help it)


The heck with Whitemouse's DnD AAA thread.   Its more like the 3.5 AAA thread.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You see why many think 4e is evil?
> 
> 
> Anyways...  Someone really needs to round up every producer in Hollywood and have a gangland execution.  Those bastards want to REMAKE the Karate Kid and they want it to start Jaden Smith.  Seriously, does Hollywood really need to reboot the Karate Kid franchise?  Why can't they leave the movies of the 1980s be and CREATE SOMETHING NEW FOR ONCE?




wax on
wax off

brush stroke up
brush strole down

side to side
and shake it all about.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> It isn't evil, it's just spurring more creativity than 3E did.




Yeah because 4e is a shinny new two compared with 3e and was refined to make things less frustrating to create do to it's cookie cutter approach.  It's not a bad thing, but it beats 3.x's guessimation approach for everything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> oh what-evar
> 
> too each their own.
> 
> 3.5 is the end for me and that's it.
> 
> No money
> No group
> No interest
> 
> No gamin'
> 
> I just sit in my cold dark lonely game room now and pout and think about the good ol' days when gamin' was fun.
> 
> (and yes I know-  none of this has to do with 4e I just can't help it)
> 
> 
> The heck with Whitemouse's DnD AAA thread.   Its more like the 3.5 AAA thread.



Mega, the world keeps turning, changing, evolving.

Nothing short of the extinction of the human race wil ever stop that. 

Let me ask you a question: Are you sentimentally attached to 3.5? How many edition have you bought into prior to 3.5?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> It isn't evil, it's just spurring more creativity than 3E did.




anyway.... is there more creativity or better outlets for it   aka EN World.


No one is home so I'm headed out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> anyway.... is there more creativity or better outlets for it   aka EN World.



It would seem that there is more creativity. Despite the left out material in the PHB, I took a step back and analyzed the game and came to the conclusion that the 4E system was the next logical step. Look at it this way in third edition there are powers you get that are usable once per day (possibly more than once with the application of feats) and to an extension third edition can _easily_ be repurposed to have at wills, encounters and dailies. If someone did make such a system for the OGL, would you dismiss it?



megamania said:


> No one is home so I'm headed out.



I'm home.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> 3.5 is the end for me and that's it.
> 
> No money
> No group
> No interest
> 
> No gamin'
> :




I only game in pbp games now, which suck since they tend to die fast.  To make matters worse, I tend to get attached to attached to characters so when the games die there's a hollow feeling (like the one you would get when you buy a book only to see the story abruptly ends in the middle of a word on page 99)..    That's sort of why I want to create a world to run a pbp game in that way if they game prematurely dies I could always start a new.

After I lost my ability to play in an actual group I started to play WoW (during beta), and after the first year the game was live I left the game since I gre tired of doing the same crap over and over again and was burnt out of the entire guild thing due to my guild's breakup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone in the hive playing Stargate Worlds?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Anyone in the hive playing Stargate Worlds?




I didn't think it's released yet... Or are they in Beta now?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Beta and nope


----------



## Blackrat

I thought so. I got to admit, this is the first MMO that has gotten my interest in the least. I did try SW Galaxies since I had a free 14day trial but this is the first I might actually pay for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I didn't think it's released yet... Or are they in Beta now?




Hmm, I thought it was out. A quick Amazon search results in no hits on the first page of results for the game. 

When it does get released would my fellow hivers be interested in doing joint expeditions?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm waiting for Champions Online.    I'm hoping it will be good.  I never played City of Heroes but that was because its graphics didn't wow me.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hmm, I thought it was out. A quick Amazon search results in no hits on the first page of results for the game.
> 
> When it does get released would my fellow hivers be interested in doing joint expeditions?




I might, I might... Not sure yet whether or not I'm going to get it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I might, I might... Not sure yet whether or not I'm going to get it...




It is the only MMORPG I have a definite interest in. I'd like to get it when it comes out, but I don't want to play solo. Theres safety in numbers.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> It is the only MMORPG I have a definite interest in. I'd like to get it when it comes out, but I don't want to play solo. Theres safety in numbers.




Have to wait until it's released and there's some good info about it though. But I'm on the same line with you. It's the first MMO that I'm interested in. I think the dealbreaker for me would be whether I can play a Jaffa or not... If yes, then I'm definetly getting it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Have to wait until it's released and there's some good info about it though. But I'm on the same line with you. It's the first MMO that I'm interested in. I think the dealbreaker for me would be whether I can play a Jaffa or not... If yes, then I'm definetly getting it



Ditto that. I don't see why they'd be left out.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Ditto that. I don't see why they'd be left out.




So... We're going to play a Jaffa duo... One is Big Burly Killingmachine and the other one is Big Burly Killingmachine... Together they fight Goa'uld.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So... We're going to play a Jaffa duo... One is Big Burly Killingmachine and the other one is Big Burly Killingmachine... Together they fight Goa'uld.




and replicators. and Ori (maybe).


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> and replicators. and Ori (maybe).




But we need inferior human weapons to fight replicators


----------



## Blackrat

According to wikipedia, we can indeed play Jaffa. I wish we can also choose the style of the helmet in their armor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If you need me I'll be in the sauna....


----------



## Relique du Madde

A sauna in the desert?!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> A sauna in the desert?!?!




in Pinetop. Yes, it snows there.

Winter weather in Scottsdale; cold enough for Sauna time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn..  You know the only times I've ever seen snow was once when I went to Colorado, when it snowed in Huntington Beach when I was little (it doesn't really count since the snowflakes melted the instant the touched something), and when I went to Los Vegas like a year or two ago.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> If you need me I'll be in the sauna....




A real sauna?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> A real sauna?




Cume Sunday evening yes.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Cume Sunday evening yes.




Where'd you find one out there?

Well, congrats on getting to use the best way of relaxation ever


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Where'd you find one out there?
> 
> Well, congrats on getting to use the best way of relaxation ever




I didn't, Mandy did. She hasn't given me any details beyond what time she's picking me up.


----------



## Blackrat

I hope she knows that those steamrooms with about 120F (which some people mistakenly calls sauna  ) aren't real saunas...

But then again, maybe she has some Finnish immigrant friends . I know many who moved to US builds a sauna to their house asap


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I hope she knows that those steamrooms with about 120F aren't real saunas...




She knows. We've talked about it enough for her to pick up on that.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea! I'm good at spreading our crazy tundra customs . Now to teach you the next thing: Snow-dipping...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> No money
> No group
> No interest
> 
> No gamin'
> 
> I just sit in my cold dark lonely game room now and pout and think about the good ol' days when gamin' was fun.



This sounds incredibly sad. 

There are bound to be some role-players around! Even if you still want to play 3.5 (it's not as if nobody plays this anymore!) 

---

Anyone heard any details on the new NWN 2 expansion? Will it be good?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Where'd you find one out there?
> 
> Well, congrats on getting to use the best way of relaxation ever



Evil things not relaxing at all, I really dislike the feeling of not being able to breathe


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Evil things not relaxing at all, I really dislike the feeling of not being able to breathe




Heya Ginnel. Have you been mulling over character options?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

I also like saunas, but it's hard to find one in the UK that isn't attached to an expensive spa. But hey, my partner Louise has a friend in Finland, so maybe we'll be heading out there sometime soon.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning, Hive!
> 
> I also like saunas, but it's hard to find one in the UK that isn't attached to an expensive spa. But hey, my partner Louise has a friend in Finland, so maybe we'll be heading out there sometime soon.




If you do, let me know. I'd like to meet up too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> If you do, let me know. I'd like to meet up too.




Oh, absolutely.

It's actually got to the stage now that if I were heading out to the States for any length of time, I'd probably put a shout-out on ENWorld to see if anyone was in the area.

In other news, Axe Initiative Games got back to me today confirming that they were having problems with their ISP and that they hadn't vanished off the face of the earth!  So I'm still on for running a game with them at Dragonmeet. Huzzah!


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Heya Ginnel. Have you been mulling over character options?



Unfortunately a combination of spending too much time on the internet and the fact that I don't think I'd get along with the people applying to play has made me change my mind on the whole thing, sorry about that.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Pbp can be tricky. I signed up for one a few years back and quickly realised that it was a mistake. However, I was able to get out calmly and without fuss.

I can imagine some people have some real horror stories of those games.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> If you do, let me know. I'd like to meet up too.




A side question: Is the iPhone available in Finland? (Or is it considered treachery to use a non-Nokia Phone?  ) Who is responsible for the service? 

I am just asking because I remember the bad reception and lack of Online Connectivity I suffered through in the US. To some extent, that meant I missed the opportunity to meet any ENWorlders/CMers.  If I ever consider visiting Finland (the last time was pretty nice, even if many years ago), I'd like to have better chances!


----------



## Blackrat

WTH? Where is everyone. There's been no-one here in the whole night...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A side question: Is the iPhone available in Finland? (Or is it considered treachery to use a non-Nokia Phone?  ) Who is responsible for the service?




!!!

I am speechless... You blasphemous heretic, how can you even consider not using Nokia? You need to be very careful if you come to Finland, as the more conservatists tend to burn your kind on stake...



Yeah, the new iPhone is available, and it should work fine at least in the lower half of the country... This is afterall the promised land of cell-phones too  Nowdays we have clear signal even in the most remote desert tundras of Lapland...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> WTH? Where is everyone. There's been no-one here in the whole night...




Busy working on other stuff. 2 PBP to get ready for, workin' on 3E homebrew, getting to know the 4E rules (I'm realizing that book-keeping is more of a pain in the butt for 4E), anxiously awaiting Warriors & Warlocks to move forward with new background material for custom M&M setting, recording vocals to my comp to add in to musical pieces for later.


----------



## Blackrat

RAT BOOOORED....

I know I should update the game but I'm too tired to think straight now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> RAT BOOOORED....
> 
> I know I should update the game but I'm too tired to think straight now...




Bored at 9:21 am?  I'd be having trouble clearing the cobwebs from my head at that hour.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Bored at 9:21 am?  I'd be having trouble clearing the cobwebs from my head at that hour.




Well, sitting at work infront of a computer gets boring very fast... It doesn't help that it's the quietest day I've ever seen here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, sitting at work infront of a computer gets boring very fast... It doesn't help that it's the quietest day I've ever seen here.




Case in point. Never hurts to bring a book or two to work.


----------



## Blackrat

An almost interesting science news: GEMINI RELEASES HISTORIC DISCOVERY IMAGE OF PLANETARY "FIRST FAMILY" | Gemini Observatory


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Case in point. Never hurts to bring a book or two to work.




Actually you are right in that. I usually have a book in the drawer ... But I finished the one I have here now and haven't gotten around to bring a new one .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> An almost interesting science news: GEMINI RELEASES HISTORIC DISCOVERY IMAGE OF PLANETARY "FIRST FAMILY" | Gemini Observatory




First family?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> First family?




Something about it being the first exosolar planetary system (ie family) to having been pictured.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Something about it being the first exosolar planetary system (ie family) to having been pictured.




Ah, okay. That makes sense.


----------



## Relique du Madde

oi...  I'm tired.  I've been fixing css since like 3 pm today  oi..   

I sware, I wish I didn't tend to do a crap load of php/css work on day then get burned out for a day or so.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Busy working on other stuff. 2 PBP to get ready for, workin' on 3E homebrew, getting to know the 4E rules (I'm realizing that book-keeping is more of a pain in the butt for 4E), anxiously awaiting Warriors & Warlocks to move forward with new background material for custom M&M setting, recording vocals to my comp to add in to musical pieces for later.




Morning, Hive!

My solution to the book-keeping aspects of 4e is to tell the players that they're responsible for remembering stuff that they do. If they mark an enemy, or inflict ongoing damage on it, or curse it, or whatever - it's THEIR job to remember, not mine. Massively cuts down on the work I have to do - and given that I've got 7 players I needed the help!


----------



## Packrat

Oi. Hello there!


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> Oi. Hello there!




Well hello. A new member? And immediatily assimilated to the Hive


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> Well hello. A new member? And immediatily assimilated to the Hive




Aye, I'm definitely new. I figured I 'd jump in and get both feet wet. I'd like to try to make as many friends as possible.


----------



## Blackrat

Well the Hive thread is definetly a place for that. This is sort of friendly banter-place for everything. If you need directions around EN World, just ask. We'll help


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> Well the Hive thread is definetly a place for that. This is sort of friendly banter-place for everything. If you need directions around EN World, just ask. We'll help




Oi. Thanks for that. I think I might need some help in figuring things out. After I get back from the agency later I'm gonna try out the other forums.


----------



## Blackrat

Well lets see. A quick detour. The general RPG forum is pretty much discussions about gaming in general (as the name suggests ), about stuff relating to gaming etc. Then there's the D&D edition specific forums which contain rules discussions and thatkind of stuff about various editions.

There is also various forums about nongaming stuff (media, computers etc) as well as this Off Topic forum. If you have any technical problems about the site's functions you might want to check the forum named "Meta" down in the bottom.

And ofcourse you can participate in online RPG'ng in the gaming action forums


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> !!!
> 
> I am speechless... You blasphemous heretic, how can you even consider not using Nokia? You need to be very careful if you come to Finland, as the more conservatists tend to burn your kind on stake...



There are risks we all have to take... 



> Yeah, the new iPhone is available, and it should work fine at least in the lower half of the country... This is afterall the promised land of cell-phones too  Nowdays we have clear signal even in the most remote desert tundras of Lapland...



Question is - who is providing the service? In the US, it's AT&T, in Germany, it's T-Mobile. But if I go to the US, I can still only use T-Mobile there, and there availability there isn't as great as in Germany.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Packrat said:


> Oi. Hello there!



Hello!



Blackrat said:


> Well hello. A new member? And immediatily assimilated to the Hive




And not just a new member - a new rat! Maybe Galeros and DemonGirl shouldn't leave such a mess when pludering the Hive food supplies? 

On the other hand, more rats might be a good sign - after all, rats are supposed to leave sinking ships, not come to them.


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> And ofcourse you can participate in online RPG'ng in the gaming action forums




 Online?  Like mmorpgs? I haven't played any, I'm just way too busy. My career hardly lets me have a life.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Question is - who is providing the service? In the US, it's AT&T, in Germany, it's T-Mobile. But if I go to the US, I can still only use T-Mobile there, and there availability there isn't as great as in Germany.




I am actually not quite sure about that. I think it's a national mobile network owned by the government... But don't hold me on that, never needed to consern myself with that stuff...


----------



## Packrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> On the other hand, more rats might be a good sign - after all, rats are supposed to leave sinking ships, not come to them.




Oh god thats funny. I take it the hive has seen better days?


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> Online?  Like mmorpgs? I haven't played any, I'm just way too busy. My career hardly lets me have a life.




No... It's more like playing regular D&D or anything else on messageboard instead of being face to face


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> No... It's more like playing regular D&D or anything else on messageboard instead of being face to face



Oh ayup. That might be the better way for me to get a spot of gaming. I'm just so extremely busy, that I'm thankful for my pocket PC. I have got to HAVE net access. If I'm out of touch with my manager I could lose a gig, and that would be bad.


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> Oh god thats funny. I take it the hive has seen better days?




 The times come and go . On some days the Hive progresses several hundred posts per day and then there might go a week when we can hardly press through a single page . Depends on how tired people are and if they have anything to say...


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> The times come and go . On some days the Hive progresses several hundred posts per day and then there might go a week when we can hardly press through a single page . Depends on how tired people are and if they have anything to say...




I've got plenty to say. I'm a jetsetter, my career demands it. Plenty seen and much to more to see and do.


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> I've got plenty to say. I'm a jetsetter, my career demands it. Plenty seen and much to more to see and do.




That's good. There are times when I'm so tired that all I got to say is "Booga Booga Booga", and then I proceed to say it .

It is better when one actually has something to talk about


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> That's good. There are times when I'm so tired that all I got to say is "Booga Booga Booga", and then I proceed to say it .




I know people get tired, but how many people in this day and age are desk jockeys compared to hard labourers? There might be an equal mix, if not more labourers. It is doing the hard work that tires out the body quickly. Which is why it is so imporatnt for the labourers to be in as best physical condition as possible.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Morning, Hive!
> 
> My solution to the book-keeping aspects of 4e is to tell the players that they're responsible for remembering stuff that they do. If they mark an enemy, or inflict ongoing damage on it, or curse it, or whatever - it's THEIR job to remember, not mine. Massively cuts down on the work I have to do - and given that I've got 7 players I needed the help!




[/clap]

HERE HERE!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> [/clap]
> 
> HERE HERE!




Shouldn't that be "Hear Hear!"? I'm not expert on your weird english proverbs though


----------



## Relique du Madde

Packrat said:


> Oi. Hello there!




ACK!  The rodent to human ratio is getting out of control!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ACK!  The rodent to human ratio is getting out of control!




Well... We haven't seen WhiteMouse in some time so it shouldn't be that bad for you...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> There are risks we all have to take...
> 
> 
> Question is - who is providing the service? In the US, it's AT&T, in Germany, it's T-Mobile. But if I go to the US, I can still only use T-Mobile there, and there availability there isn't as great as in Germany.




At&T?  That's your problem.  AT&T sucks!  My house had so horrendous service after AT&T gobbled up Sprint that we switched to verison.


----------



## Packrat

Oi. Need a quick shower before heading out the door so I'll bid you all adieu.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Shouldn't that be "Hear Hear!"? I'm not expert on your weird english proverbs though




Um....  *Pulls out MiB mind erase ray*





Blackrat said:


> Well... We haven't seen WhiteMouse in some time so it shouldn't be that bad for you...



It shouldn't be but seeing too many mice in rates in one place gives me the hibigeebis.   It brings back bad memories of when there was an infestation in our backyard (stupid chihuahuas didn't mind them being there) and one rat jumped on my face.



Hmm... packrat is  two days older then I.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> (stupid chihuahuas didn't mind them being there)




Why would they... Propably thought they were a reflection on a mirror.


 I joke, I joke....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Seriously, I wouldn't doubt it.   Luckily we got rid of those chuihuahuas (one had to be put under since it was a morbidly obese chihuahua, another had cancer, and the others ran away)  and replaces them with a real dog, a Australian Cattle Dog.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

packrat said:


> oi. Hello there!  :d




hello!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Shouldn't that be "Hear Hear!"? I'm not expert on your weird english proverbs though




You know, I'm English and it's just struck me that I don't actually know which it should be!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> At&T?  That's your problem.  AT&T sucks!  My house had so horrendous service after AT&T gobbled up Sprint that we switched to verison.



If I bought the iPhone in the US, it would have been AT&T - but I bought it in Germany (which makes more sense for a German  ), and its with T-Mobile. In the US, I still had access to T-Mobile, but it was basically limited. For once, bad reception in many places (Santa Monica seemed "dark"), and also no Internet Connection. I suspect T-Mobile is not allowed to also offer this in the US, or it's just a limitations of the tech, or just not included in the contract. Anyway, annoying.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> You know, I'm English and it's just struck me that I don't actually know which it should be!




Being a non-Native-English-Speaker, I say it must be "Hear Hear", because in German, we say something similar. "Hört Hört! (And not "Hier Hier")


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> You know, I'm English and it's just struck me that I don't actually know which it should be!




Wikipedia is a friend: Hear hear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> It is often incorrectly spelled "here here", especially on websites.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Wikipedia is a friend: Hear hear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I'm trying not to rely on wikipedia - it's all too easy to stop thinking and remembering things for yourself!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> I'm trying not to rely on wikipedia - it's all too easy to stop thinking and remembering things for yourself!



You're just freeing your mental resources for other stuff. At least that's what I think.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Um....  *Pulls out MiB mind erase ray*




What were we talking about again?

OK, I have to go to the Post Office and get some stuff posted. Long queues ahoy! Gah.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You're just freeing your mental resources for other stuff. At least that's what I think.




But if you stop exercising a muscle, it wastes away.


----------



## The_Warlock

Tallarn said:


> But if you stop exercising a muscle, it wastes away.




Unless you have the correct diet of protein and steroids - then it becomes TASTY - like CHICKEN!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> But if you stop exercising a muscle, it wastes away.



Well, if you really don't need it! But I think our mind is still kept pretty busy...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The_Warlock said:


> Unless you have the correct diet of protein and steroids - then it becomes TASTY - like CHICKEN!




My brain does not taste like chicken!

More like prawn, probably...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, if you really don't need it! But I think our mind is still kept pretty busy...




My mind is currently being kept busy by instructing my hands to keep clicking the refresh button on the Facebook application Word Twist. I want to see if I can beat my family, dammit!

I'm also finally reading the "Disapointed in 4e" thread. Ack. It's a monster.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I've just downloaded the Scales of War adventures thus far in preparation for potentially starting another D&D group closer to my own house in the New Year.

They're looking pretty good, I have to say. They're also shorter than H1, H2 etc, so it'll be easier (hopefully) to run each one.

Right. Goodnight, Hive, and have a good weekend.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> My brain does not taste like chicken!



It does taste like chicken. Everything weird tastes "like chicken".

And hello, Hive - was busy this week... with university. Upside is: I'm doing holograms! That's really, really cool! We work with a 532 nm laser (green, basically... and it's a class 4 laser, i.e. really powerful - at least compared to the usual stuff you get your hands on) and create holograms of coins and miniature teapots.

Perhaps I should do a hologram of something geeky next time... after we finish, we can keep the plates, after all! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> My mind is currently being kept busy by instructing my hands to keep clicking the refresh button on the Facebook application Word Twist. I want to see if I can beat my family, dammit!




See, that's a _great_ use for it! _ahem_



> I'm also finally reading the "Disapointed in 4e" thread. Ack. It's a monster.




Wait, that thread is still running? I think I decided to Ignore it because I could only risk thread-capping in there, and it's not good for my mood. 
You must be a masochist...


----------



## Blackrat

I've been thinking about an alternative timeline for Star Wars. Which is more dangerous, an Emperor who only desires personal power... Or an Emperor who genuinely believes in justification of any means for "Greater Good"?

What would have happened if Mace Windu would have executed Palpatine and seized control of the Republic?

I have a feeling this could have ended in a much more opressed Empire


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> I've been thinking about an alternative timeline for Star Wars. Which is more dangerous, an Emperor who only desires personal power... Or an Emperor who genuinely believes in justification of any means for "Greater Good"?
> 
> What would have happened if Mace Windu would have executed Palpatine and seized control of the Republic?
> 
> I have a feeling this could have ended in a much more opressed Empire




Very interesting Blackrat. I think the 'greater good' arc would result in no resurgeance of the old jedi order.


----------



## The_Warlock

On the contrary, in the "history", and I use the term loosely for the Star Wars Universe, there have always been Jedi who strayed somewhat from the doctrine, often to a better understanding of the human condition. (But at the cost of being marginalized by the more dogmatic jedi.)

With a dogmatic Jedi Emperor demanding excessive force for the Greater Good, you'd likely see splinter groups of Jedi fighting a resistance, and eventually come to a "Balanced" perspective found in the New Jedi Order, much much earlier than in the novelizations.

That said, given my druthers, on those rare occasions I explore SW in RPGs, I prefer the Old Republic era....


----------



## Packrat

The_Warlock said:


> On the contrary, in the "history", and I use the term loosely for the Star Wars Universe, there have always been Jedi who strayed somewhat from the doctrine, often to a better understanding of the human condition. (But at the cost of being marginalized by the more dogmatic jedi.)




I just think that the Emperor would have been more attuned to the force and could feel out those groups and either crush or assimilate them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Packrat said:


> I just think that the Emperor would have been more attuned to the force and could feel out those groups and either crush or assimilate them.




I suppose I could see that for a while, but the Force in the SW universe tends to react to action and intent - after a while, even the "Good" Emperor would have begun to slip to the Dark Side, and eventually miss the real traitors among the shadows in his paranoid mind.

I think it would've been a different flavor of evil, not necessarily a more long lasting one. 

And to be fair, good ole Mace and the whole Council, despite being capable of feeling the force missed a massive tumor in the skyscraper next door for decades - so, I'm not so sure he'd be much better at sniffing out "deviant" good Jedi if they began actively mastering their feelings - which is a tenant of the order.

[/Sith's Advocate]


----------



## Packrat

The_Warlock said:


> And to be fair, good ole Mace and the whole Council, despite being capable of feeling the force missed a massive tumor in the skyscraper next door for decades....



That always bugged me, I mean _come on_ if the force is as powerful as it is, then how can something of that magnitude not be detected. 



The_Warlock said:


> [/Sith's Advocate]



Rofl.


----------



## The_Warlock

Packrat said:


> That always bugged me, I mean _come on_ if the force is as powerful as it is, then how can something of that magnitude not be detected.




Regardless if you buy into Lucas' sugar induced hallucinations about midichlorians - the thing to keep in mind about that aspect of the story is that the Force is essentially a cosmic balance that comes from life. 

The whole mini-plot of the Prophecy of the One who Will Bring Balance to the Force came true...

There was too much emotional stagnation, dogma, order, growth and peace thanks to the capabilities of the Jedi - and the Force was out of whack. 

Thus, no matter how good a practitioner of the Force you are - if the force wants balance, you aren't going to see the black in the blinding light you yourself have crafted.

And that's enough waxing philosophical about the inner workings of a fairy tale space opera world, and it's morality play nature inspired non-god.



Packrat said:


> Rofl.




I aim to please! Mostly headshots.

Which would actually be:

[/Mandalorian Advocate (Pew! Pew! Rocket Pack Jump! Pew! Pew!)]


----------



## The_Warlock

Dinner hath arrived, so I'm out. Been nice chatting with you PR!


----------



## Packrat

The_Warlock said:


> Dinner hath arrived, so I'm out. Been nice chatting with you PR!




It's pretty late here and I've got a gig tomorrow so I'm calling it a night. Later Warlock.


----------



## Blackrat

From the old Hive.


Packrat said:


> Huh?  Two hive threads?
> 
> I guess one wasn't enough.




Oh there are many of them... We start a new one once the old reaches 1000 posts. It's to keep strain from the server as it takes quite a lot of the resources. I'm surpriced that a moderator hasn't locked that down. Regardless, when a Hive thread goes over 1000 posts, don't post to it anymore, look for the new one


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> From the old Hive.Oh there are many of them... We start a new one once the old reaches 1000 posts. It's to keep strain from the server as it takes quite a lot of the resources. I'm surpriced that a moderator hasn't locked that down. Regardless, when a Hive thread goes over 1000 posts, don't post to it anymore, look for the new one



In other words: The hive spreads, overtaking ENWorld one thread at the time! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

To return to the SW idea... I started writing a short story about this. I'll see where it heads but I'm foreseeing a much more cruel and opressed Empire with Windu as the head. He has fallen to the dark side without even realising it himself... Much much more dangerous than a regular Sith


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> To return to the SW idea... I started writing a short story about this. I'll see where it heads but I'm foreseeing a much more cruel and opressed Empire with Windu as the head. He has fallen to the dark side without even realising it himself... Much much more dangerous than a regular Sith




He's a bad motha...

Mace: Watch your mouth!

Talkin' bout Shaft.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> From the old Hive.
> 
> 
> Oh there are many of them... We start a new one once the old reaches 1000 posts. It's to keep strain from the server as it takes quite a lot of the resources. I'm surpriced that a moderator hasn't locked that down. Regardless, when a Hive thread goes over 1000 posts, don't post to it anymore, look for the new one




Whoops.  I actually responded to him in the old thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Whoops.  I actually responded to him in the old thread.




Its a her, as she so eloquently stated in her intro thread. 



Packrat said:


> Hello Tallarn. That shouldn't be a problem as I am quite the opinionated woman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Glad to see you aroung Dog Moon. I have to admit that I was starting to get worried about you.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Stuffs noodles into his mouth*

Oh, sorry I am late.  I found myself explaing the plot of a cartoon to Benjamin Franklin and Adam Smith.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Stuffs noodles into his mouth*
> 
> Oh, sorry I am late.  I found myself explaing the plot of a cartoon to Benjamin Franklin and Adam Smith.




_The_ Bejamin Franklin? I thought he was deceased.


----------



## Relique du Madde

He's a zombie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey blackrat... Voltaire is going to be playing at the local Hollywood goth club tomarrow, want me to take pictures or get you anything?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey blackrat... Voltaire is going to be playing at the local Hollywood goth club tomarrow, want me to take pictures or get you anything?




I wouldn't mind a few of those pics. I enjoy the ocassional Voltaire song.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> He's a zombie.




If thats true how did Galeros manage to avoid getting bit by him? I suspect he's a Lightning Zombie (see Mystara Monstrous Compendium).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hopefully i can sneak a camera inside the club (if not I'll use my cell phone) since Bar Sinister is pretty anal when it comes to photoagraphy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> If thats true how did Galeros manage to avoid getting bit by him? I suspect he's a Lightning Zombie (see Mystara Monstrous Compendium).




I think even zombies are afraid of being devoured by Galeros.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think even zombies are afraid of being devoured by Galeros.




Whats worse than a Galeros? An undead Galeros!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whats worse than a Galeros? An undead Galeros!





What's worse then an undead Galeros? An undead Galeros with cosmic powers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's worse then an undead Galeros? An undead Galeros with cosmic powers.




And itty, bitty living space.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What up dog(moon)?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What up dog(moon)?




Not much.  Just got back from dinner and seeing Quantum of Solace.

How about yourself?


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and why isn't the time corrected?  I'm in the Central Zone, EnWorld has me in the Central Zone and yet it's still an hour ahead.  FALL BACK, EnWorld!  FALL BACK!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Not much.  Just got back from dinner and seeing Quantum of Solace.
> 
> How about yourself?




Nothing  much.  Just waiting for Social Services to arrive.   They are going to give my mom custody of  my youngest niece.



Dog Moon said:


> Oh, and why isn't the time corrected?  I'm in the Central Zone, EnWorld has me in the Central Zone and yet it's still an hour ahead.  FALL BACK, EnWorld!  FALL BACK!




That's because the server operates from an alternate time-line where the world uses the Julian Calender not the Augustinian Calender.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That's because the server operates from an alternate time-line where the world uses the Julian Calender not the Augustinian Calender.




Nah. It's just off by a galactic standard week.

Later folks! I'm off to watch Stargate: Atlantis and Sanctuary.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*spews coffe all ove monitor and desk*_

GOR BLIMEY! No posts in over 15 hours? When did the pin drop?  

Great, now I gotta clean up this mess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Punks.  Why aren't more people posting in the Hive?  Don't make Rev and I come over there and MAKE you post on EnWorld!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Punks.  Why aren't more people posting in the Hive?  Don't make Rev and I come over there and MAKE you post on EnWorld!




You be Jay, I'll be Silent Bob. I've got the beard and the build for it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> You be Jay, I'll be Silent Bob. I've got the beard and the build for it.




Hrm, I'm like halfway between the two.  Don't really fit either one, but I guess I could be Jay.  That'll work.  I hope everyone enjoys our crazy antics.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, I'm like halfway between the two.  Don't really fit either one, but I guess I could be Jay.  That'll work.  I hope everyone enjoys our crazy antics.




Now all I need is a trench coat. And somehow we need to come up with a monkey.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Now all I need is a trench coat. And somehow we need to come up with a monkey.




Unfortunately, I don't have access to a monkey.  I do have a stuffed animal Reindeer.  Is that close enough?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Punks.  Why aren't more people posting in the Hive?  Don't make Rev and I come over there and MAKE you post on EnWorld!



Try it! Bring it on!

Wait a moment...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have access to a monkey.  I do have a stuffed animal Reindeer.  Is that close enough?




I've got a plush monkey, Abu from Aladdin. Now all we need is for someone to cast _animate objects_ and _permanency_ on it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I've got a plush monkey, Abu from Aladdin. Now all we need is for someone to cast _animate objects_ and _permanency_ on it.




Well, that's closer than mine.  And good enough.  Let's go!  


We'll skip Lord Tirian's house.  At least for now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

IT's because the rat is being brainwashed by that evil evil game...


Anyways... this sucks.  The wildfires blocked off the ONLY freeway that goes towards Riverside meaning I'm most likely not going to see Voltaire tonight (since my GF is unable to come out tonight).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> IT's because the rat is being brainwashed by that evil evil game...




It's detrimental in more than one way. I hope our Pie on the Shadofell game isn't dead in the water.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyways... this sucks.  The wildfires blocked off the ONLY freeway that goes towards Riverside meaning I'm most likely not going to see Voltaire tonight (since my GF is unable to come out tonight).




Riverside? As in Riverside Drive? 

Marty McFly: Do you know where Riverside Drive is? 
Sam Baines: It's on the other end of town, a block past Maple. East end of town. 
Marty McFly: A block past Maple? That's, uh, that's John F. Kennedy Drive. 
Sam Baines: Who the hell is John F. Kennedy?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I also hope that game isn't dead.  If only 4e didn't require a battle map to function properly.




Reveille said:


> Riverside? As in Riverside Drive?
> 
> Marty McFly: Do you know where Riverside Drive is?
> Sam Baines: It's on the other end of town, a block past Maple. East end of town.
> Marty McFly: A block past Maple? That's, uh, that's John F. Kennedy Drive.
> Sam Baines: Who the hell is John F. Kennedy?




Nope.  Riverside as in one of the worst counties in California you can live in (do to it's high unemployment rate and very backwoodsy-desert nature).  It's so bad that some people call it Riverside-tucky just so they don't have to acknowledge it's part of the state.


However, what I always thought was funny about Back To the Future was that Hill Valley is supposedly in Northern California (near Sacramento).It's funny considering that in Part III they used Monument Valley (?) as the backfire for the Indian (yes I'm aware I'm being politically incorrect) scene.  What's even funnier is that the native Californian did not wear the type of featured head dresses that were shown in the movie.  The ones that did tended to wear condor or hawk feathers which are brown in color.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap they fires overtook the 91 Freeway stretch in the Green Water Canyon.  That stretch is near Yorba Linda and usually is clogged in traffic about now on a normal day.   They are afraid that the fires will head into Chino Hills (very densely populated with many expensive homes) or Corona (also densely populated but) or continue through Yorba Linda (expensive homes) and into Brea (expensive homes).

Man.. the timing of this fire sucks if to many homes get burned I'm pretty sure that will cause another bank or insurance firm to go down in California.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I've got a plush monkey, Abu from Aladdin. Now all we need is for someone to cast _animate objects_ and _permanency_ on it.




awaken [stuffed animal] construct spell also.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap they fires overtook the 91 Freeway stretch in the Green Water Canyon.  That stretch is near Yorba Linda and usually is clogged in traffic about now on a normal day.   .




well look on the bright side.... no traffic jams.


----------



## megamania

Went X-mas shopping yesterday and today (almost done after 600 dollars spent KER-OUCH!).  A few stocking stuffers remain.

Somehow  three boosters of Demonweb fell in (on discount at least) and two WoW figurines which are awesome looking in truth. (1.50 each- couldn't resist)

Also a few things I picked up for my own stocking-  a few novels and art supplies.

Now if the kids would just go to bed and the rain let up I would smuggle everything into the house to be hidden and later wrapped!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> It's detrimental in more than one way. I hope our Pie on the Shadofell game isn't dead in the water.




That would suck.   Just joined a PbP.  waiting to start up.  Playing a somewhat odd character.  A bookworm.  He will be good for aiding the DM mostly but its something different to play.


Considering starting up a PbP using my Drogan's Trap from Creation Schema SH.  Not certain.  Just considering.  Thoughts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Considering starting up a PbP using my Drogan's Trap from Creation Schema SH.  Not certain.  Just considering.  Thoughts?




I need a gaiming fix. Go for it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I need a gaiming fix. Go for it.




Hear, hear!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Went X-mas shopping yesterday and today (almost done after 600 dollars spent KER-OUCH!).  A few stocking stuffers remain.
> 
> Somehow  three boosters of Demonweb fell in (on discount at least) and two WoW figurines which are awesome looking in truth. (1.50 each- couldn't resist)
> 
> Also a few things I picked up for my own stocking-  a few novels and art supplies.
> 
> Now if the kids would just go to bed and the rain let up I would smuggle everything into the house to be hidden and later wrapped!




Y not just use a handy dandy MiB mind erase ray?  that always seems to work.  If not that then run around the house naked while bringing the presents in.  I'm pretty sure the kids will not remember you bringing anything in if you did.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Y not just use a handy dandy MiB mind erase ray?  that always seems to work.  If not that then run around the house naked while bringing the presents in.  I'm pretty sure the kids will not remember you bringing anything in if you did.




My son almost walked in on the wife and I while we were in the hobby room..... That may have ruined his mind for a bit.  


Kids have been asleep for the past hour so I'll be getting everything shortly.  Just finished burning two CDs for my daughter to listen too as part of her X-mas gift.  A Pop and a 80's pop mix.  Still want to do a country mix and another pop one.  She should have a decent selection when she gets her new CD walkman.

I know... what about the MP3 gizmos.  Never done one so it intimidates me and its so small I think Cathy would lose it.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I need a gaiming fix. Go for it.




I'll strongly consider it.  It would be Eberron 3.5 and about 10th level.  Limit on books if only to keep my sanity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I'll strongly consider it.  It would be Eberron 3.5 and about 10th level.  Limit on books if only to keep my sanity.




Eberron! Yay!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> My son almost walked in on the wife and I while we were in the hobby room..... That may have ruined his mind for a bit.




Nothing like walking in on mom and dad getting jiggy. I still have vague memories. 

Reminds me of that bit from City Slickers.


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  Nerf is now selling Nerf chainguns..  I wonder when Nerf will start making rail guns or Nerf intercontinental ballistic missiles.


----------



## Dog Moon

Awesome.  The nerf thing, not the whole walking in on parents.  Good thing about not having both parents means I never had to worry about that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What I wonder if who if Nerf's main competitor in the Toy-Industrial-Military Complex.


----------



## megamania

It appears REV wants in


----------



## megamania

Hate to go but I need some sleep.   Go to work early tommorrow and won't be back until midnight.

Then its 9am to midnight til Friday when I get a morning off.

Wife doesn't know it yet but the kids and I are planning a surprise party for her on Saturday.  Kinda a "We love and appreciate you" party.


----------



## CleverNickName

The Flaming Lips are seriously underrated.  A coworker loaned me his _Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots_ album, and I listened to it for the first time tonight.

It is made of awesome.


----------



## Ginnel

CleverNickName said:


> The Flaming Lips are seriously underrated. A coworker loaned me his _Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots_ album, and I listened to it for the first time tonight.
> 
> It is made of awesome.



 Yup Yup, used to work in a computer game shop, Game to be precise and one of the many albums our manager brought in to play was that one  ahh good times

also included were the killers and franz ferdinand before they were famous, NERD and beta band.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> also included were the killers and franz ferdinand before they were famous, NERD and beta band.









*NERDS!*​
Actually I nave no clue about any of the bands you two just mentioned.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ah. Nothing like a good long nights rest. 11½ hours.  

At least I feel rejuvenated and awake.


----------



## ukingsken

I am enraged by your excessive sleeping, especially when compared to my 13 hour days and 5 hours sleeping *shakes proverbial fist*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hello Urkingken. 

Since your new here you do not know that Rev is the product of genetic engineering and crossbreeding between humans and felines.  That is why he is known to have excessive sleep hours.  Also rumor has it he works on a 35 hour long day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

relique du madde said:


> also rumor has it he works on a 35 hour long day.




36.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welp, need to get ready to go out. Mandy and I are hitting the sauna tonight. Looking forward to it. Later!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hitting the sauna?  What did it do to deserve to get double teamed by you and Mandy?!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Hitting the sauna?  What did it do to deserve to get double teamed by you and Mandy?!




It called them names!


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Hitting the sauna?  What did it do to deserve to get double teamed by you and Mandy?!




HItting the sack...
Hitting the hay...
Hitting the books...
Hitting the shower...
Hitting the library...

Pretty much means 'Going to'


----------



## Studio69

Whats up hive? It's been a while.

Played my first game of Mutants & Masterminds yesterday. God, it was a blast. Can't wait for the next session.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studio69 said:


> HItting the sack...
> Hitting the hay...
> Hitting the books...
> Hitting the shower...
> Hitting the library...
> 
> Pretty much means 'Going to'




I am aware of that.   I just like to anthropomorphize objects.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studio69 said:


> Whats up hive? It's been a while.
> 
> Played my first game of Mutants & Masterminds yesterday. God, it was a blast. Can't wait for the next session.




What kind of character are you playing?


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> I am aware of that.   I just like to anthropomorphize objects.




I like anthropomorphic animals; plush or not. 

Meet my penguin.


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> What kind of character are you playing?




A mix of mystic and mimic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sounds like a fun character concept.

What was the game's powerlevel ?


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like a fun character concept.
> 
> What was the game's powerlevel ?




10th; beginning heroes set in the DC universe.


----------



## Studio69

Well I'm off to bed. Until later hive!


----------



## The One Ring

ACK! There's an infestation in here!


----------



## megamania

New faces.  Welcome to the Hive.  Prepare to be absorbed.

I myself also work crazy hours.  14 hour days between two full time jobs.  Only get Saturdays off and that is not even guarenteed.

Never did Mutants and Masterminds.  I did have fun playing Heroes with Fusion rules.  My Lt. mania was completely kick-ass (and broken) as I had high levels of about twenty powers at the same cost of others having only 2-3 powers.  Loosely based on HARD Corps from Valiant Comics.

Quiet night.... as it is most weekends around here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lurking Locathah said:


> ACK! There's an infestation in here!




On the contrary, ENWorld is an infestation of the hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> New faces.  Welcome to the Hive.  Prepare to be absorbed.
> 
> I myself also work crazy hours.  14 hour days between two full time jobs.  Only get Saturdays off and that is not even guarenteed.
> 
> Never did Mutants and Masterminds.  I did have fun playing Heroes with Fusion rules.  My Lt. mania was completely kick-ass (and broken) as I had high levels of about twenty powers at the same cost of others having only 2-3 powers.  Loosely based on HARD Corps from Valiant Comics.
> 
> Quiet night.... as it is most weekends around here.




My most favorite part of the Fuzion system was that it had the earth's hit points listed.. and that the average character in the DBZ game could blow up the earth with a missed attack.


----------



## megamania

Fusion rules were a bit....   over the top.

Another character I made for Heroes: Fusion was The Game.  Think of Jonny Bravo with super strength and energy blasts.  It was a blast getting permmision from his grandmother to go with the boys and save the world.  Normally could after mowing the lawn and/or taking out the garbage.


----------



## The One Ring

Relique du Madde said:


> On the contrary, ENWorld is an infestation of the hive.




Usually a hive is made up of hundreds of insects, thus being an ifestation of vermin in one place. If it were the other way around, the site would be called HiveWorld.


----------



## The One Ring

megamania said:


> Think of Jonny Bravo....




Erp. No thinks. Never could stomach that cartoon.


----------



## megamania

Lurking Locathah said:


> Erp. No thinks. Never could stomach that cartoon.






awwww..... you love it and even do the monkey dance once in a while.


----------



## The One Ring

megamania said:


> awwww..... you love it and even do the monkey dance once in a while.




 Um, *NO*, I don't. 

Five minutes of torture is enough.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lurking Locathah said:


> Usually a hive is made up of hundreds of insects, thus being an ifestation of vermin in one place. If it were the other way around, the site would be called HiveWorld.




You would think that, but it's not the case with the Hive.  You see, the hive existed prior to the creation of ENworld.  During iut's early days it was fragmented and without form.

Then one day there was a decree that stated that only one HIVEMIND could exist at one time (for fear that it would become Sith-like entity and dominate the world).  But by the time the decree was made, the it was  already too late, for the Hivemind had already absorbed ENworld into its essence and had spread it's influence to other sites.

So said the walrus.


----------



## The One Ring

Relique du Madde said:


> You would think that, but it's not the case with the Hive.  You see, the hive exists as long as ENworld existed, but during the early days it was fragmented and without form.  Then one day there was a decree that only one HIVEMIND could exist at once (for fear that it would become Sith-like and dominate the world.  But by the time the decree was made it was already too late for the Hivemind had already absorbed ENworld into its essence and had spread it's influence to other sites.




When was the last time you had a CT Scan?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*chants*

One of us.... one of us....


----------



## The One Ring

Relique du Madde said:


> *chants*
> 
> One of us.... one of us....


----------



## Relique du Madde

*laughs* Sorry I was watching Freaks


----------



## Blackrat

New Hivers! Need to pass them the note with clues about finding the secret door...


----------



## Dog Moon

I just had a weird idea.

Purpose: Group needs someone to help guide them safely to a location.  Only one person knows the routes well enough.

Twist: However, he's depressed and drinking a lot.

Reason: He loves a girl and wants to marry her, but for some reason she won't marry him.

So I'm trying to figure out why she wouldn't marry him.  I thought, maybe she likes girls.  Wasn't a serious thought, but for some reason it stuck.

Was like 'hmmmm, so if she only likes girls, what would the guide do?'  Become a girl!  So guy needs special potion to turn him into girl.  Has group go find it.  They bring it back, he drinks it, turns into a girl, goes to the woman he likes, she's happy.  They promise to wed once he guides the group to their destination.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat, Just give them a map, it's easier...


[sblock=Map to the secret hive]





[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Reason: He loves a girl and wants to marry her, but for some reason she won't marry him.
> .




How about she's a vampire or an other type of monster and she doesn't want him to know the horrid truth.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Blackrat, Just give them a map, it's easier...
> 
> 
> [sblock=Map to the secret hive]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Oh God, it's Tomb of Horrors all over again.
Darths & Droids


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> How about she's a vampire or an other type of monster and she doesn't want him to know the horrid truth.




Oh, I never really finished thinking of the details.  My first post was just the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darths and Droids rules.Im wondering if they plan on doing Attack of the Clones once they finish the story in a few strips.



 Decisions decisions...    Robot Chicken Star Wars episode II....  or Trueblood...


----------



## The One Ring

Thanks for the invite Blackrat. Never been a part of a fraternity, only a sorority.


----------



## CleverNickName

Saaaaay....that map looks familiar.  IIRC, the secret door is in the statue's mouth, right?

Riiiiight?


----------



## The One Ring

CleverNickName said:


> Saaaaay....that map looks familiar.  IIRC, the secret door is in the statue's mouth, right?
> 
> Riiiiight?




Ord of Disintegration in mouth.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

Had a pretty good weekend. Looks like we're going to Florence, Italy for Xmas, and we also visited the frankly awesomely huge new shopping centre in London.

But tonight my game got cancelled! Boo!
But the DM gave out magic items by email insted! Yay!


----------



## The One Ring

Tallarn said:


> But tonight my game got cancelled! Boo!
> But the DM gave out magic items by email insted! Yay!




What magic item did you get?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The One Ring said:


> What magic item did you get?




Well, he asked us to request stuff from him, rather than just giving it out.

I got a +1 spear of lightning. Weeeeee! And a +1 suit of chainmail. For a Warforged Cleric, these are very handy items.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

We're making Xmas cake this week, so I had to go out and buy Glace Cherries. I noticed they don't get to their Use By date until 2010 - so I bought two boxes.  Yay for me.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You would think that, but it's not the case with the Hive.  You see, the hive existed prior to the creation of ENworld.  During iut's early days it was fragmented and without form.
> 
> Then one day there was a decree that stated that only one HIVEMIND could exist at one time (for fear that it would become Sith-like entity and dominate the world).  But by the time the decree was made, the it was  already too late, for the Hivemind had already absorbed ENworld into its essence and had spread it's influence to other sites.
> 
> So said the walrus.




[many voices say in loud and firm tone-]

"SO SAID THE WALRUS"


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I just had a weird idea.
> They bring it back, he drinks it, turns into a girl, goes to the woman he likes, she's happy.  They promise to wed once he guides the group to their destination.





You have waaaay too much free time on your hands.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Darths and Droids rules.Im wondering if they plan on doing Attack of the Clones once they finish the story in a few strips.




I think the idea is to go through all six films. Which boggles my mind somewhat, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> You have waaaay too much free time on your hands.




Well, maybe.    But my original idea was he was getting beaten up by bullies, but I decided I didn't want that.  I wanted to make this more of a social encounter, so I tried to think of social reasons for him to not want to go.  Was like 'well, maybe he doesn't want to.  They're gonna have to convince him.'  But then I was like 'WHY doesn't he want to?'  Love came to mind and then you pretty much know where I went from there.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> Saaaaay....that map looks familiar.  IIRC, the secret door is in the statue's mouth, right?
> 
> Riiiiight?






The One Ring said:


> Ord of Disintegration in mouth.




There is a quantum probability that both exists within the Statue's mouth.  However, you have to ask Schrodenger's cat just to make sure (Schrodenger's cat is also hiding in the statue's mouth).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, is it like a three day weekend? 

Anyway, last night was entirely relaxing. Nothing like a hot rock beating down on your muscles. I slept like a baby last night. I can't remember the last time I felt so relaxed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope, just alot of new faces popping up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope, just alot of new faces popping up.




Yeah, and quite a few at that. 

The hive needs fresh blood.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope, just alot of new faces popping up.




Let's hope they ignore my talk of changing sexes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If any of the new girls are into certain types of anime/manga I'm pretty sure they won't mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Let's hope they ignore my talk of changing sexes.




Is there something we need to know Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hehe.

So if you were a DM and your players were going to have to enter the hut of Baba Yaga, what would you put in it?  [In case you need to know, PCs would be level 2; Baba Yaga herself is not home atm.  ]


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Is there something we need to know Dog Moon?




Noooooope.  Although it might help if you remember that occasionally, really weird thoughts cross through my mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Noooooope.  Although it might help if you remember that occasionally, really weird thoughts cross through my mind.




I know. I'm just messin' with ya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hehe.
> 
> So if you were a DM and your players were going to have to enter the hut of Baba Yaga, what would you put in it?  [In case you need to know, PCs would be level 2; Baba Yaga herself is not home atm.  ]




Half-Black Dragon, Half-Fiend Beholder advanced to 16 hit dice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Hehe.
> 
> So if you were a DM and your players were going to have to enter the hut of Baba Yaga, what would you put in it?  [In case you need to know, PCs would be level 2; Baba Yaga herself is not home atm.  ]




If this were CM I'd answer that question fully...  Let me just say several animated objects of varying sizes with a lot of protrusions (that could fit perfectly within the BoEF).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If this were CM I'd answer that question fully...  Let me just say several animated objects of varying sizes with a lot of protrusions (that could fit perfectly within the BoEF).




Dirty bird.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Mind if I swoop in?

Hope you don't mind me peckin' at the walls.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Reveille said:


> Dirty bird.




HEY!!!

I take offense at that!


----------



## CleverNickName

I'd pay $5 for an ice-cold Dr. Pepper right about now.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

CleverNickName said:


> I'd pay $5 for an ice-cold Dr. Pepper right about now.




 Why don't you make a quick excursion to your local minimart?


----------



## The_Warlock

CleverNickName said:


> I'd pay $5 for an ice-cold Dr. Pepper right about now.




Guns & Roses Chinese Democracy is actually supposed to come out...go to Dr. Pepper's website for the free ice cold can (in coupon form) they promised if it does...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Half-Black Dragon, Half-Fiend Beholder advanced to 16 hit dice.




Yeah, somehow I think that would be a little much for 2nd level characters.  I'm not even sure if 4e HAS half dragons and fiends anymore...


----------



## Dog Moon

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Why don't you make a quick excursion to your local minimart?




Ironically, my local minimart would be Super Target.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Dog Moon said:


> Ironically, my local minimart would be Super Target.




You don't have a corner store? 

I've got a friend that doesn't either. His local market is a Super Walmart.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tiny Little Raven said:


> You don't have a corner store?
> 
> I've got a friend that doesn't either. His local market is a Super Walmart.




I only live a couple of blocks away from a small shopping area.  It contains a a couple of restaurants, a few fast food joints, Super Target, two department stores, Cub Foods, and a dozen or so smaller businesses.  Sort of pointless to have a corner store when that basically IS the corner store.


----------



## Blackrat

Yet another new Hiver!

I need to start putting up glowing lightsigns that point the secret door?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Let's hope they ignore my talk of changing sexes.




Bah. There's nothing even remotely weird about that. Now have you ever thought about Druids and what they really could do in D&D? Try having some private fun with one of them and keep your sanity


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Yet another new Hiver!
> 
> I need to start putting up glowing lightsigns that point the secret door?




If you did that it wouldn't be so secret?


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Bah. There's nothing even remotely weird about that. Now have you ever thought about Druids and what they really could do in D&D? Try having some private fun with one of them and keep your sanity




Yup. I've done that. Even animal-humanoid crossbreeds.


----------



## Blackrat

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Yup. I've done that. Even animal-humanoid crossbreeds.




See... We gamers are kinky breed . And once a druid starts turning into elementals it becomes even kinkier... But explains how half-elementals are born


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

So we are now living in the age of the Hivemind of Erotic Fantasy?


----------



## Blackrat

Shouldn't have told GF about Druids and this context... First she went "Eww", then five minutes later she asked if it's possible for a druid to only "partially" wildshape ... She's even kinkier than I am!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Shouldn't have told GF about Druids and this context... First she went "Eww", then five minutes later she asked if it's possible for a druid to only "partially" wildshape ... She's even kinkier than I am!




Do not, under any circumstances, allow her to enter any text along the lines of "Shapeshifter pron" into Google Images or Flickr search.

Well, actually, maybe you should...

This is really not what I was expecting to be talking about on teh Interwebz today.


----------



## The One Ring

Good morning hive! 

Good bye hive!

Sotto voce: Stupid work.


----------



## Packrat

The One Ring said:


> Good morning hive!
> 
> Good bye hive!
> 
> Sotto voce: Stupid work.




Well, at least some of us happen to enjoy work. 

Currently 30,000 feet over Sweden. It'll be a while till I land in New York. 


So whats going on in here?


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> Currently 30,000 feet over Sweden.




How the heck did you mess that Teleport spell that badly ? I do hope you have Feather Fall prepared


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> How the heck did you mess that Teleport spell that badly ? I do hope you have Feather Fall prepared




No worries. The airplane is quite reliable.

Looking forward to doing my fashion show.


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> No worries. The airplane is quite reliable.




Wait... So you are moving through the Elemental Plane of Air, right? Wow, I didn't know you were such a high-level mage


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> Looking forward to doing my fashion show.




Fashion Show? You a model?


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> Wait... So you are moving through the Elemental Plane of Air, right? Wow, I didn't know you were such a high-level mage




Mm-mm. Sorceress, tyvm.


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> Fashion Show? You a model?




Thats right. I also do a spot of acting when the chance comes up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Good Morning.  I just got back from a show.  The Last Dance was playing with some goth band I didn't recognize (which had a singer that sang in a stereotypica fake sounding 'European' accent) and with Johnny Indovina from Human Drama.  During Johnny Indovina's performance the noise from everyone chatting at the bar got so loud that my gf, her brother and I all thought he was going to storm off the stage (since he kept telling people to be quiet).

Over all the night was fun.


----------



## Packrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Over all the night was fun.




Personally I can't remember the last time I went to a show that I didn't have a bit part in. I do more acting in shows than watching, thats something I hope to rectify next month.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Packrat said:


> Thats right. I also do a spot of acting when the chance comes up.


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> Thats right. I also do a spot of acting when the chance comes up.




Talk about breaking the stereotype of a Gamer Geek . You're the first model I know to be playing D&D.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


>




I was actually thinking something along that line too... If you don't feel it awkward, would you post a link to some of the shows you've been in, Packrat?


----------



## Packrat

Blackrat said:


> I was actually thinking something along that line too... If you don't feel it awkward, would you post a link to some of the shows you've been in, Packrat?




Certainly, its not a problem. Give me a couple of days to come up with a decent photo.



Blackrat said:


> Talk about breaking the stereotype of a Gamer Geek . You're the first model I know to be playing D&D.



You do know that Vin Diesel is a gamer, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright, I just passed the awake for 20 hours mark, So I figure it's time for me to sleep since I have alot to do tomarrow.  Later everyone.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Do not, under any circumstances, allow her to enter any text along the lines of "Shapeshifter pron" into Google Images or Flickr search.
> 
> Well, actually, maybe you should...
> 
> This is really not what I was expecting to be talking about on teh Interwebz today.




The internet - surprising people daily since 1908.*

You didn't expect _that _date, right?


----------



## Blackrat

Packrat said:


> EDIT: You do know that Vin Diesel is a gamer, right?




Yeah I do... And he too is an absolute stereotype breaker . Then again Wil Wheaton and Robin Williams are more or less true stereotype Gamer Geeks


----------



## Packrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright, I just passed the awake for 20 hours mark, So I figure it's time for me to sleep since I have alot to do tomarrow.  Later everyone.




Sleep well. I should probably try to get some shuteye myself. I have a lot I need to do after arriving in New York and it'll be a while between then and sack time. So I too will turn in.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright, I just passed the awake for 20 hours mark, So I figure it's time for me to sleep since I have alot to do tomarrow.  Later everyone.




You can't be tired yet... Try convincing me after 48 hours and I might be more sympatethic


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Good Morning.  I just got back from a show.  The Last Dance was playing with some goth band I didn't recognize (which had a singer that sang in a stereotypica fake sounding 'European' accent) and with Johnny Indovina from Human Drama.  During Johnny Indovina's performance the noise from everyone chatting at the bar got so loud that my gf, her brother and I all thought he was going to storm off the stage (since he kept telling people to be quiet).
> 
> Over all the night was fun.




Ouch. I can sympathise with Johnny Indovina on that one - working your guts out on stage to a background of people ignoring you can be really hard.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yeah I do... And he too is an absolute stereotype breaker . Then again Wil Wheaton and Robin Williams are more or less true stereotype Gamer Geeks




Wil Wheaton is teh Alpha Geek, as far as I know. 

Not only did he appear in Star Trek, he's written manga (Star Trek manga!), and plays Rock Band with his son. He is teh awesome. 

I can't imagine what gaming with Robin Williams must be like. He's probably deadly serious and dedicated - no jokes at all.

Naaaah - I can't buy that. I bet he plays Chaos in Games Workshop games.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I can't imagine what gaming with Robin Williams must be like.




He's most certainly one hell of a DM. Imagine all the NPC's having a distinct and recongisable voices, mannerisms etc...


----------



## Blackrat

I wrote a bit about that alt timeline of SW to my blog. If anyones interested, here it is: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1080-could-have-been-worse.html


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I wrote a bit about that alt timeline of SW to my blog. If anyones interested, here it is: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1080-could-have-been-worse.html




I like it! I've always been a fan of "alternative history" type stories, even in fictional universes, and it's good to read a simple idea done well.

I saw one that was all about "What if Magneto took over the United States?" It didn't end well, with Sentinels everywhere and a small new X-Men forming under the leadership of Wolverine.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I like it! I've always been a fan of "alternative history" type stories, even in fictional universes, and it's good to read a simple idea done well.




Thanks. I think I managed to build an interesting setting. Here we have an "Emperor" though he doesn't call himself such, "stormtroopers", droid army, Dark, Grey and Light Jedi Orders, of which all consider themselves the only true Order and followers of Light Side, Civil War/Rebellion etc... I got all the best parts crammed together . Woot!


----------



## CleverNickName

Blackrat said:


> Yeah I do... And he too is an absolute stereotype breaker . Then again Wil Wheaton and Robin Williams are more or less true stereotype Gamer Geeks



I remember reading something about Jessica Alba being a "gamer" as well.


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> I remember reading something about Jessica Alba being a "gamer" as well.




If I remember correctly, she enjoys playing "mainstream" board-games. I wouldn't call all Monopoly players "gamers" myself .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Thanks. I think I managed to build an interesting setting. Here we have an "Emperor" though he doesn't call himself such, "stormtroopers", droid army, Dark, Grey and Light Jedi Orders, of which all consider themselves the only true Order and followers of Light Side, Civil War/Rebellion etc... I got all the best parts crammed together . Woot!




Although you forgot to mention how C-3PO and R2D2 survived in this world. Everyone knows the whole story actually revolves around the two of them - it's critical that you fill in this blank space!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Although you forgot to mention how C-3PO and R2D2 survived in this world. Everyone knows the whole story actually revolves around the two of them - it's critical that you fill in this blank space!




Ah, you are right... I will have to write more stuff. I'm also planning on having Padme alive


----------



## CleverNickName

Blackrat said:


> If I remember correctly, she enjoys playing "mainstream" board-games. I wouldn't call all Monopoly players "gamers" myself .



It was.  And console/computer games as well; she was giving an interview to Wired magazine (I think) about her addiction to the Playstation, Wii, and World of Warcraft.

Maybe it's just me, but when I close my eyes and imagine Jessica Alba playing games...well, it ain't Monopoly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oi.

I got involved in the Schrodinger's Wounding threads. Now my brain hurts trying to understand what the heck they're going on about...


----------



## Aeson

The hive has been busy. What have I missed? I see some new faces. 

Hello to the new people. And welcome.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK, I'm off for the day. I'm going to an event in London called "Exploring 21st Century Social Evils" in central London. No real idea what it's going to be like, but hopefully it'll be fun.

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> It was.  And console/computer games as well; she was giving an interview to Wired magazine (I think) about her addiction to the Playstation, Wii, and World of Warcraft.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but when I close my eyes and imagine Jessica Alba playing games...well, it ain't Monopoly.




If I close my eyes while playing WoW, I always imagine that all the other players are actually Jessica Alba.

Well, or I would, if I played WoW. 





Tallarn said:


> Oi.
> 
> I got involved in the Schrodinger's Wounding threads. Now my brain hurts trying to understand what the heck they're going on about...






Tallarn said:


> OK, I'm off for the day. I'm going to an event in London called "Exploring 21st Century Social Evils" in central London. No real idea what it's going to be like, but hopefully it'll be fun.
> 
> Goodnight, Hive!




Well, it can't be more difficult to understand then the Schröderings Wounding thread.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> I got involved in the Schrodinger's Wounding threads. Now my brain hurts trying to understand what the heck they're going on about...



How's your wavefunction? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> I can't imagine what gaming with Robin Williams must be like. He's probably deadly serious and dedicated - no jokes at all.




For some reason I imagine wanting to take a gun to my own head after the first hour of him rapid fire multi-NPC conversations.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Thanks. I think I managed to build an interesting setting.




Any ewoks?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Any ewoks?




Well, there is Simon... But because there is no Death Star, no-one has any interest on Endor, so Ewoks haven't been "found"


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Well, there is Simon... But because there is no Death Star, no-one has any interest on Endor, so Ewoks haven't been "found"




But Ewoks are AWESOME!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, there is Simon... But because there is no Death Star, no-one has any interest on Endor, so Ewoks haven't been "found"




Awe.  I was hoping that the Wookies would capture Endor and then make the Ewoks into slaves.  That or Ewoks would become sociopathic feral beasts kind of like the Reavers in FireFly.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Oh wow. Ow.

Damn. Another 12 hour sleep session.
Keep forgetting that that beam is above my bed. 
My head is still throbbing.

Oh well, at least I've got an ice cold Mountain Dew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The Hive is quiet....


*BLAM BLAM*


----------



## Blackrat

Shh...

Be quiet. I'm stalking.


----------



## CleverNickName

zzz... zzz..*snort!*  What?!  Who's there?  Somebozy's atz za doorzzz... zzz...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just as long as you are not sneak KING around....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4_5qoy4oaQ]YouTube - Wake Up With The King[/ame]

...  Cuz the Burger King is still creepy as hell.


----------



## Blackrat

Wow! I wish I had royalty serving me burgers to bed...

I'd prefer a beautiful buxom princess, but I'd settle for a King too


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

So how goes it?


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Shh...
> 
> Be quiet. I'm stalking.




Are you a cat?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'd prefer a beautiful buxom princess




How about Ronald McDonald's slutty daughter?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8BambuGy-8]YouTube - Ronald McDonald's Daughter (Japan Full Spot)[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, that I'd go for...

But then again, I have a weak spot for redheads 

Besides, I once dated a girl with pretty much that shade of hair.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Relique du Madde said:


> How about Ronald McDonald's slutty daughter?
> 
> YouTube - Ronald McDonald's Daughter (Japan Full Spot)




To qoute a line from the Eddie Murphy Nutty Professor movie..."Thats some scary sh*t!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tiny Little Raven said:


> To qoute a line from the Eddie Murphy Nutty Professor movie..."Thats some scary sh*t!"




You haven't seen anything..  type in Ronald Mcdonald gigyas in you tube..  I still have nightmares from when Galeros posted that video in the last hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that I'd go for...
> 
> But then again, I have a weak spot for redheads
> 
> Besides, I once dated a girl with pretty much that shade of hair.




Yeah but that shade of red is a better shade of red then that orange that many natural red heads have.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but that shade of red is a better shade of red then that orange that many natural red heads have.




Except her was natural . But I agree, usually it needs to be dyed to be good looking red


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but that shade of red is a better shade of red then that orange that many natural red heads have.




I've dated a few redheads myself. Although they were a much deeper shade of red than Ronald's daughter.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> How's your wavefunction?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Until I examine it, I won't know.

The event last night was quite interesting, and provoked some good discussion.

Morning, Hive!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> How about Ronald McDonald's slutty daughter?
> 
> YouTube - Ronald McDonald's Daughter (Japan Full Spot)



I definitely prefer slutty daughter over creepy clown.



Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that I'd go for...
> 
> But then again, I have a weak spot for redheads
> 
> Besides, I once dated a girl with pretty much that shade of hair.




Redheads, Blonds, Brunettes. Doesn't matter. All I see is code.



Spoiler



code might be an euphenismn, or a sad truth...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Yeah I do... And he too is an absolute stereotype breaker . Then again Wil Wheaton and Robin Williams are more or less true stereotype Gamer Geeks



I got it again the other weekend introduced to a friends new girl and he said how we knew each other through roleplaying, and she said he doesn't look like a roleplayer  I get that a lot and take it as quite the compliment 

On the red head topic I can totally agree my favourite hair colour, any shade but with a preference to the darker shades


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> How about Ronald McDonald's slutty daughter?
> 
> YouTube - Ronald McDonald's Daughter (Japan Full Spot)




That just strikes me as...wrong...somehow.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> I got it again the other weekend introduced to a friends new girl and he said how we knew each other through roleplaying, and she said he doesn't look like a roleplayer  I get that a lot and take it as quite the compliment
> 
> On the red head topic I can totally agree my favourite hair colour, any shade but with a preference to the darker shades




It's nice to know that a lot of people that post here don't look like roleplayers - whatever roleplayers are supposed to look like!

That said, if you go to a convention you can certainly see that you're attending something where a lot of people dress in a similar way...


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> It's nice to know that a lot of people that post here don't look like roleplayers - whatever roleplayers are supposed to look like!
> 
> That said, if you go to a convention you can certainly see that you're attending something where a lot of people dress in a similar way...



Well my usual stereotype would be long hair usually in a ponytail, black/dark clothes including T-shirt with a witty phrase on it or a rock band, long coat leather nice but not neccesary.

Optional extras: bad hygeine, glasses, allergies, wide brimmed hat, pale skin.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm more of a witty comment T-shirt person, really.

Although I did have an ENWorld t-shirt at one point. Think it's a big small for me now.


----------



## CleverNickName

Tiny Little Raven said:


> I've dated a few redheads myself. Although they were a much deeper shade of red than Ronald's daughter.



Ah, redheads.  For those who like an extra spoonful of crazy in their morning coffee.

/that's the rumor, anyway.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> How about Ronald McDonald's slutty daughter?



That's a little bit creepy in a very strange way. The "clowns are creepy"-way. That she's looking good makes it far, far worse, because it's the mental equivalent of getting impaled with the brand new book you've waited for ages for.


Ginnel said:


> Optional extras: bad hygeine, glasses, allergies, wide brimmed hat, pale skin.



You have to specify the _type_ of glasses. Roleplayers (the stereotype), for example, never have _stylish_ glasses. 


CleverNickName said:


> Ah, redheads.  For those who like an extra spoonful of crazy in their morning coffee.



Crazy is good, no?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

CleverNickName said:


> Ah, redheads.  For those who like an extra spoonful of crazy in their morning coffee.
> 
> /that's the rumor, anyway.




I've never dated a redhead (and probably never will, what with being married n'all) but I have a mild fascination with them.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!

Home now for food and Heroes Season 3, huzzah!


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, sadly our comical pbp game seems to have come to an end, though if anyone's interested, I could start a somewhat less comical Hiver's pbp campaign.  Don't really have any experience DMing that kind of thing, but could definitely be fun to try.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Well, sadly our comical pbp game seems to have come to an end, though if anyone's interested, I could start a somewhat less comical Hiver's pbp campaign.  Don't really have any experience DMing that kind of thing, but could definitely be fun to try.



Meh. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Next time someone jogs into an intersection without a walk signal, in front of my car, when there was a crosswalk with walk light request button within 30' of them....

I'm just going to hit them. Manslaughter charges be damned.


----------



## WhatGravitas

The_Warlock said:


> Next time someone jogs into an intersection without a walk signal, in front of my car, when there was a crosswalk with walk light request button within 30' of them....



Move to Germany, there, people adhere to the signals almost slavishly (well, not that bad... but you often see people refusing to cross an empty street - and by empty, I mean totally empty - because the walk light is red). Definitely very different from other countries I know!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Lord Tirian said:


> Move to Germany, there, people adhere to the signals almost slavishly (well, not that bad... but you often see people refusing to cross an empty street - and by empty, I mean totally empty - because the walk light is red). Definitely very different from other countries I know!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I would chalk it up to young and stupid since I live & work in University towns (5 around me), but this was an older gentleman of good health and awareness, who once achieving a position directly in front of my moving vehicle made eye contact with me with a confused expression.

Pedestrians in these towns have right of way - at designated cross points. 

By law, since he was within 30' of a crosswalk, and I hit him, he would have been at fault by my state's driving laws. 

But that's not the point. Stupid just should be allowed to live. It dilutes the species.

Besides, I don't think I could move to Germany, they take all the blood out of the videogames.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, sadly our comical pbp game seems to have come to an end, though if anyone's interested, I could start a somewhat less comical Hiver's pbp campaign.  Don't really have any experience DMing that kind of thing, but could definitely be fun to try.




I'm all for pbping.

As soon as this quarter is over (in about a month's time) I'm thinking of starting a m&m 2e game.  Right now I'm in the process of trying to nail things down like what type of humor (if any), how badwrongfun/messed-up I want the game to be, and info dealing with setting.

Right now I basically figured out one major thing: "Superhumans" are often called Anarchs (if they are destructive) or Archons ("if they play nicely").


----------



## WhatGravitas

The_Warlock said:


> Besides, I don't think I could move to Germany, they take all the blood out of the videogames.



But leave the raunchy stuff in... and the UK aren't too far to get cheap imported games... or you just need to know a guy working in a GameStop... (and I get 10% off)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Hmm....oh, well hello!

How goes it in the hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The final bomb shell dropped for my little brother, Victor.  He finally discovered that his "niece" Elia is actually his half sister.  This of course means that he now knows that our "brother" (also named Victor) is actually his dad.  My mom told him the funal secret  about his relationship with the family because of how Victor been treating Elia even though she idolizes him.


----------



## CleverNickName

Wow.  Do not try to read that whole "Schroedinger's Wounding" thread from start to finish.  My brain hurts, and I only made it to page 4.


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> Wow.  Do not try to read that whole "Schroedinger's Wounding" thread from start to finish.  My brain hurts, and I only made it to page 4.




I must be missing something because I don't really seem to understand what Schroedinger's Wounding IS.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Dog Moon said:


> I must be missing something because I don't really seem to understand what Schroedinger's Wounding IS.




Not sure either, but it might have somrthing to do with Shrödinger's Cat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> Wow.  Do not try to read that whole "Schroedinger's Wounding" thread from start to finish.  My brain hurts, and I only made it to page 4.




I only managed to read one page of that before my brain melted.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woo Hooo the Database is alive again!!  

Anyways, Night Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Yea! It's alive! My overlong workday is saved!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> I must be missing something because I don't really seem to understand what Schroedinger's Wounding IS.




Schröderings Cat is about Indeterminismn. As long as we haven't opened the box, the cat might be either alive or dead, and, in the quantum mechanical logic, both states are true and are superimposing each other.

Schröderings Wounding is when you can't decide whether a character is dying or will jump up and strike enemies down, for example. Only if we "observe" his death (in 4E, he failed his last death save or is reduced to -Bloodied HP), or if we observe his survival (stabilization or standing up by rolling a 20, or someone using a Heal Check to stabilize him), we know that he was dying or wasn't. 

I think it's also a little misused in some scenarios. For example, one could narrate hit point damage as wounds (for example, when a character is bloodied). Characters overcome the wounds by spending healing surges. As long as there are still healing surges lost, we can still say he might be wounded (it's just not represented by less then full HP, but instead by less then full healing surges). But after one day, we can't determine whether the character has wounds or not - he is full of healing surges, and has full hit points. Nothing in the current state tells us he was injured - but we never really narrated how he healed (and more specifically. The rules might never have given us a way to narrate it "believable" - if there wasn't a magical cure applied, who did any wounds close?) So we either have heroes regenerating wounds "unbelievably" quick, or we can't use the mechanics to determine the physical condition of a character, and his physical condition doesn't affect his fighting capability. 

This is not really something similar to "Schrödingers Wound". It's more about losing an information we had. Maybe it's a "black hole" effect. If something passes the event horizon, we can no longer determine what passed into. We might be able to determine the mass and the entropy, but we can't determine the shape, colors, chemical compounds and similar aspects. 

---

I am spending too much time on this, but at least my brain doesn't appear to be melting.  Though maybe the general advice is: If a thread exceeds 10 pages, you risk losing your sanity if you still try to participate.

Be aware - the hive mind is no exception to this. 

*grublabolarorskofgkakalubsenderenge*  *gargelkarkl* *brrz* *foing foing foing* *düdelü* *tääätätätätärä* 



Spoiler



See?


----------



## Blackrat

A what!? I have no trouble understanding Schrödinger's Cat theory, but my brain just doesn't wrap around this wounding stuff?

Then again, I couldn't even read the thread in question more than 5 posts before coming to the conclusion that it's just another edition wars thread...



> *grublabolarorskofgkakalubsenderenge*  *gargelkarkl* *brrz* *foing foing foing* *düdelü* *tääätätätätärä*



Shlib barg barg, fang bok häläpäti hämmää, häppää häpäti hää!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Well, sadly our comical pbp game seems to have come to an end, though if anyone's interested, I could start a somewhat less comical Hiver's pbp campaign.  Don't really have any experience DMing that kind of thing, but could definitely be fun to try.




Morning, Hive!

Thanks for the offer, Dog Moon, but I've decided to pass. pbp games aren't really my thing, and although I'm in one it's being promised as more RP-based, rather than combat based (which a KotS would always be).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

CleverNickName said:


> Wow.  Do not try to read that whole "Schroedinger's Wounding" thread from start to finish.  My brain hurts, and I only made it to page 4.




No, you have to read it! You have to get to the bit where I come in with logic and sense and a refusal to accept that it exists at all, and watch how Raven Crowking completely avoids discussing what I'm saying.

I got a lot of satisfaction out of that thread, you might be able to guess.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *grublabolarorskofgkakalubsenderenge*  *gargelkarkl* *brrz* *foing foing foing* *düdelü* *tääätätätätärä*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> See?




Eeep op ork uh-uh!

Klaatu barada niktu!

Ooo eee oo uh-uh, zing zang, walla walla bing bang!

I could go on...


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm, speaking about Schrödinger's Cat, do check also Wigner's Friend theory. It is a continuation of Schrödinger's Cat, pointing out the problem of determining the moment when superposition collapses.

Or in a language that Hiver's should understand: Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, speaking about Schrödinger's Cat, do check also Wigner's Friend theory. It is a continuation of Schrödinger's Cat, pointing out the problem of determining the moment when superposition collapses.
> 
> Or in a language that Hiver's should understand: Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!











You rang?


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, speaking about Schrödinger's Cat, do check also Wigner's Friend theory. It is a continuation of Schrödinger's Cat, pointing out the problem of determining the moment when superposition collapses.
> 
> Or in a language that Hiver's should understand: Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!




Ia! Ia!

Anyway, just wanted to finish posting up my my Wildling class before hitting the sack. 

Won't be checking into the hive until later this afternoon/evening (thats Texas time mind you) as I need to help my flatmate with the food shopping.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Won't be checking into the hive until later this afternoon/evening (thats Texas time mind you) as I need to help my flatmate with the food shopping.




Now I've got an idea about how Texas time might differ from all other sorts of time...

I wonder if London time is substantially different from Chicago time, for example?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Now I've got an idea about how Texas time might differ from all other sorts of time...
> 
> I wonder if London time is substantially different from Chicago time, for example?




Well, I've heard that New York seconds are the shortest measurable time unit, but I don't know about the specifics between London and Chicago ...


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, now that I understand what the theory is.  I can definitely see how it would bother people, and yet I can see why some people don't care.  However, because I can see that, it actually makes me less interested in viewing that thread.  Especially considering how long it is.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, now that I understand what the theory is.  I can definitely see how it would bother people, and yet I can see why some people don't care.  However, because I can see that, it actually makes me less interested in viewing that thread.  Especially considering how long it is.




Then my work here is done.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, now that I understand what the theory is.  I can definitely see how it would bother people, and yet I can see why some people don't care.  However, because I can see that, it actually makes me less interested in viewing that thread.  Especially considering how long it is.




You are wise.

It's a very silly premise, to my mind, and I believe we should speak no more of it.

Hey, look, everyone! A badger with a gun!

*runs in the other direction*


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> You are wise.
> 
> It's a very silly premise, to my mind, and I believe we should speak no more of it.
> 
> Hey, look, everyone! A badger with a gun!
> 
> *runs in the other direction*




First of all, I'm a rat. And second, this is cigarette lighter, not a gun


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> First of all, I'm a rat. And second, this is cigarette lighter, not a gun




Just because you have a gun doesn't mean you can force a different reality on us! Don't dare threaten me!

And besides, I thought this was a non-smoking area? I certainly don't wear a neck-tie!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And besides, I thought this was a non-smoking area? I certainly don't wear a neck-tie!




Well if this was non-smoking area, why is Horacio's coffee mug filled with cigarette stumps?


----------



## CleverNickName

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, now that I understand what the theory is.  I can definitely see how it would bother people, and yet I can see why some people don't care.  However, because I can see that, it actually makes me less interested in viewing that thread.  Especially considering how long it is.



It's probably for the best.  I made it another page into the thread before I could feel my brain cells starving to death.  This whole "reality and observation" stuff is just silly, when taken in the context of a fantasy roleplaying game.  (No offense, Tallarn.  It's just not my bag.)

Translation: nsifilia postramados bugabluck ah ah hikatia subuu noraladak.  Biff biff, chuck munga.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well if this was non-smoking area, why is Horacio's coffee mug filled with cigarette stumps?




Stumps don't smoke, at least when quenched into coffee like this!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

CleverNickName said:


> It's probably for the best.  I made it another page into the thread before I could feel my brain cells starving to death.  This whole "reality and observation" stuff is just silly, when taken in the context of a fantasy roleplaying game.  (No offense, Tallarn.  It's just not my bag.)
> 
> Translation: nsifilia postramados bugabluck ah ah hikatia subuu noraladak.  Biff biff, chuck munga.




No offense taken. 

Right, I'm off home for the night, pausing only to remember to post something on the way home.

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## The_Warlock

Lord Tirian said:


> But leave the raunchy stuff in... and the UK aren't too far to get cheap imported games... or you just need to know a guy working in a GameStop... (and I get 10% off)
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I tend to go to Gamergate and digital download the fun cross border stuff...but that doesn't work when I wants me a Collector's Edition with stuff and things in a box.


----------



## The_Warlock

RE: Schrödingery

If the thread is about what people prefer, it is both useful and useless depending on your preference, whether you read the thread or not.

Caveat #1: Regardless of your observation of the thread, or your preference regarding it's subject matter, you will never get those 2 hours of your life back.

Caveat #2: If you are really unlucky, the thread may also have killed your cat.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe it's a "black hole" effect. If something passes the event horizon, we can no longer determine what passed into. We might be able to determine the mass and the entropy, but we can't determine the shape, colors, chemical compounds and similar aspects.



Ah, the "black holes have no hair" thing! 

Though be careful: The point about the "no hair"-theorem is that you can only determine the mass, charge, and angular momentum of the entire black hole, everything else is lost. Entropy is a bit more finicky...

Of course, as so many things in physics, this is always a bit disputable and in a state of flux. Especially after Hawking sees a way for "lost" information to escape.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Lord Tirian said:


> Ah, the "black holes have no hair" thing!




And thank goodness for that, because it would just seem horribly unscientific if we had to call them Hairy Holes, or Furry Holes...


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> And thank goodness for that, because it would just seem horribly unscientific if we had to call them Hairy Holes, or Furry Holes...




and somewhere out there Beavis and Butthead are snickering and repeating "Hairy Holes"..,..


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Ah, the "black holes have no hair" thing!




What ever do you mean by that? Sure they have hair, see:


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> and somewhere out there Beavis and Butthead are snickering and repeating "Hairy Holes"..,..



Y'know, originally black holes were often called "dark stars" or "obscured stars", because... you know... there are other associations with "black hole". Especially in French.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Thank goodness I've forgotten most of my French, too...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Thank goodness I've forgotten most of my French, too...




Thank goodness I never learned French.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> What ever do you mean by that? Sure they have hair, see:




ROFL!!!   

Oh god, thats great!


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Where the frell is everyone?


----------



## Blackrat

Vile coffee!!!

Well, at least this stale quattro espresso woke me up


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Vile coffee!!!




 Did a demodand brew it?


----------



## Blackrat

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Did a demodand brew it?




No, it was a dentist 

On second thought, I'm not sure if there's an actual difference...


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> No, it was a dentist
> 
> On second thought, I'm not sure if there's an actual difference...




I'm totally yoinking that for next years Halloween game!


----------



## Blackrat

Tiny Little Raven said:


> I'm totally yoinking that for next years Halloween game!




A demodand dentist?


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> A demodand dentist?




Oh, aye.


----------



## Blackrat

That is propably the scariest thing I've ever heard of... And to think it was me who conceived this idea in my twisted little brains ... Oh my, I must be quite a twisted little bastard


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

I had the weirdest dream thi morning while I was sleeping.  My sister is currently living with her current boyfriend. The guy is a total control freak. What he can't control (my mom and my sisters sons' real father) he gets real mad about and pouts about it).

Anyway in my dream my dad was still alive and my sisters boyfriend was the Joker's secret 'normal' face. He tried to extreminate me and the rest of my family (mom and dad) with extreme prejudice. I had found about him being the Joker. I confronted him in this restaurant which had a room overlooking [on top of] a river and the next thing I knew him and I came to fisticuffs. I was no match for him (being the tubby taht I am). My dad came in the room to see what the ruckus was all about and jumped at him throwing out the glass wall and into the river. Both died.

It was in a later dream that my sisters' boyfriend came back and said that it was all over for me and my mom. He was going to marry my sister and take her and her son away from everything they knew. 

My mom called me this afternoon and told me that he actually does want to do this. I am really pissed to lose my nephew if it really comes to that. I don't know why, but the dream was disturbing and I'm really worried about my sister. I think I'm going to write her a letter telling her about my dream and the phone call from mom. Maybe she'll be wise enough to break things off with him before he proposes to her at Disneyland in late December.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> That is propably the scariest thing I've ever heard of... And to think it was me who conceived this idea in my twisted little brains ... Oh my, I must be quite a twisted little bastard




Well, it was me that helped to nurture the idea.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

I'll be back in a bit. My gf is insisting the we cuddle () for a while.


----------



## Blackrat

Tiny Little Raven said:


> I'll be back in a bit. My gf is insisting the we cuddle () for a while.




Ah, yes. Women... They can be so distracting to one's life ... Well, see you in an hour?


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

*opens the window and lights up a stogie*

Cuddle time is over.  Maybe I need to learn a few new tricks.


----------



## Blackrat

Cuddle... Yeah right, never heard that one before...

Damn, now I'm frustrated for being at work. It'd be so much nicer to be home with the woman


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Cuddle... Yeah right, never heard that one before...
> 
> Damn, now I'm frustrated for being at work. It'd be so much nicer to be home with the woman




And the kitties. You've got some cute ones. 



Blackrat said:


>


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, my little cat-divines . They're growing up so fast. Yesterday evening both decided that I'm not allowed to watch ST: DS9. They jumped to the TV-table and stood up putting their front paws on the TV, effectively blocking the view . I might need to put up some more pics of them on my gallery...


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, my little cat-divines . They're growing up so fast. Yesterday evening both decided that I'm not allowed to watch ST: DS9. They jumped to the TV-table and stood up putting their front paws on the TV, effectively blocking the view . I might need to put up some more pics of them on my gallery...




I'm guessing that the one on the right is Bast.


----------



## Blackrat

Actually no. Just the otherway round. The one with more white is Bast. The grey is Isis. She was originally going to be called Sakhmet, but it's too hard to pronounce . So she became Isis instead.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Actually no. Just the otherway round. The one with more white is Bast. The grey is Isis. She was originally going to be called Sakhmet, but it's too hard to pronounce . So she became Isis instead.




Speaking of which. I'm starting to get my homebrew notes typed up and compile some info for my game on my new laptop. I'd like to add a pronunciation guide for some things. I've got an Egtptian flavored section that needs to be detailed. Would you know where I could find a site on how to properly enunciate Egyptian gods and words?


----------



## Blackrat

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Speaking of which. I'm starting to get my homebrew notes typed up and compile some info for my game on my new laptop. I'd like to add a pronunciation guide for some things. I've got an Egtptian flavored section that needs to be detailed. Would you know where I could find a site on how to properly enunciate Egyptian gods and words?




Well, being an amateur egyptologist as well as natural linguist, I do know how to pronounce them myself, well, at least as modern linguistics have determined them to be, but I'm not very good at explaining it. But I believe the 3e book Deities & Demigods had egyptian section and the english "pronounciation hieroglyphs" next to the names. Not sure though, I'll check it once I get home. I could try and find some webpage too, I have a feeling couple I know had them. Give me some time.


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

My two cats, brothers.

Thailog & Goliath:


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Give me some time.




I can wait. I appreciate the help.

BTW, I have an extra copy of Hamunaptra: Egyptian Adventures. 
Would you be interested in it?


----------



## Blackrat

Tiny Little Raven said:


> I can wait. I appreciate the help.
> 
> BTW, I have an extra copy of Hamunaptra: Egyptian Adventures.
> Would you be interested in it?




Considering that I have one too, I don't really need an extra either 

For webpage: This has some good points, but it lacks few important notes for example about pronouncing E which is somewhat like the mix of english and latin pronounciation.

The Pronunciation of Ancient Egyptian


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> Considering that I have one too, I don't really need an extra either



Okey-doke. Just thought I'd offer in case you didn't already have it.



Blackrat said:


> For webpage: This has some good points, but it lacks few important notes for example about pronouncing E which is somewhat like the mix of english and latin pronounciation.
> 
> The Pronunciation of Ancient Egyptian




Thanks for that. Its a start.


----------



## Blackrat

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Thanks for that. Its a start.




No prob. Just remember, Ra isn't pronounced Ra... It's.. um.. yeah, see it's actually impossible. It starts with somewhat regular R, then there's a very very short mix of C & H, and then a mix of english A and latin E... Or something like that


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Ri-ZH-ay?


----------



## Blackrat

... Uh, yeah, maybe, or not...

. So unless you are an egyptologist, lets just say, "Ra" is good enough. Actually, watching Stargate you can learn pronounciations that are not right, but are "close enough", unless you want to actually shine with your obscure linguistic skills like me


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Blackrat said:


> unless you want to actually shine with your obscure linguistic skills like me




I wouldn't mind that so much.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Actually no. Just the otherway round. The one with more white is Bast. The grey is Isis. She was originally going to be called Sakhmet, but it's too hard to pronounce . So she became Isis instead.




I think my sister would love these cats. 
1) She loves cats
2) She loves Egyptology. (She is in fact studying in that area of expertise...)

Unfortunately, she has an allergy against cat hair


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think my sister would love these cats.
> 1) She loves cats
> 2) She loves Egyptology. (She is in fact studying in that area of expertise...)
> 
> Unfortunately, she has an allergy against cat hair




Morning Hive!

I think the next Hive thread should be called LOLHive, by the way, given all the Cat pics in this one.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Ah, yes. Women... They can be so distracting to one's life ... Well, see you in an hour?



Yes whether it is in their presence of their absence 

regarding tricks these are real oldies but try having a bit of ice on standbye some wax candles (but be careful don't use too much that feels like burning ) and maybe a silk scarf or 3 I'm going to have to leave the specifics to you though.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Yes whether it is in their presence of their absence
> 
> regarding tricks these are real oldies but try having a bit of ice on standbye some wax candles (but be careful don't use too much that feels like burning ) and maybe a silk scarf or 3 I'm going to have to leave the specifics to you though.




Good tricks... . A feather is very good for this too . We were actually just discussing with GF about what to buy when we go "shopping" later today...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Good tricks... . A feather is very good for this too . We were actually just discussing with GF about what to buy when we go "shopping" later today...



I totally agree  shame I haven't had a girlfriend to try these out on in the longest time  6-7 years i think since I've been in a relationship that lasted more than a month bleh, oh well theres always hope


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I totally agree  shame I haven't had a girlfriend to try these out on in the longest time  6-7 years i think since I've been in a relationship that lasted more than a month bleh, oh well theres always hope




To be honest, I've never felt the need for a relationship in order to have fun... Then again, I know that not everyone share my attitude for one night stands or "friend f.." . Considering my "wild youth", I am still amazed from time to time how I have managed to stay happily faithfull to just one woman for the past 5 years . But then again, she's one heck of a woman


----------



## Tiny Little Raven

Ginnel said:


> I totally agree  shame I haven't had a girlfriend to try these out on in the longest time  6-7 years i think since I've been in a relationship that lasted more than a month bleh, oh well theres always hope




Maybe Santa will leave you a girl under the tree this year.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> I totally agree  shame I haven't had a girlfriend to try these out on in the longest time  6-7 years i think since I've been in a relationship that lasted more than a month bleh, oh well theres always hope



The last 6-7 years were ... empty of girlfriends. Of course, that's my fault - I'd have to go out more and actually meet people.  



Blackrat said:


> To be honest, I've never felt the need for a relationship in order to have fun... Then again, I know that not everyone share my attitude for one night stands or "friend f.." . Considering my "wild youth", I am still amazed from time to time how I have managed to stay happily faithfull to just one woman for the past 5 years . But then again, she's one heck of a woman




I have a good life even without girls or a girl in my life (though there might be some on my hard drive  ). But I still think I might be missing out something that could enrich my life. 

But I can't get myself up to do more. There is so much else I enjoy doing, even if it seems trivial to a relationship in comparison.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> To be honest, I've never felt the need for a relationship in order to have fun... Then again, I know that not everyone share my attitude for one night stands or "friend f.." . Considering my "wild youth", I am still amazed from time to time how I have managed to stay happily faithfull to just one woman for the past 5 years . But then again, she's one heck of a woman



Oh yeah Blackrat I've had my fair share of them its not like i've been celebate for the intervening years, but you know its fun and all but you want something more  

When i get a girl I'm faithful even if its just the starting out period with dates and stuff


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> When i get a girl I'm faithful even if its just the starting out period with dates and stuff




Before I met my Goddess, it wouldn't have ever even occurred to me to be faithfull . Yeah, I used to be such an a-hole .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Yes whether it is in their presence of their absence
> 
> regarding tricks these are real oldies but try having a bit of ice on standbye some wax candles (but be careful don't use too much that feels like burning ) and maybe a silk scarf or 3 I'm going to have to leave the specifics to you though.




That reminds me of a very fun time a few years ago. Ahem.


----------



## Ginnel

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Maybe Santa will leave you a girl under the tree this year.



The only girl that would fit under the tree we have would be Thumbalina, but maybe the Christmas spirit and after work drinks will help more


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Oh yeah Blackrat I've had my fair share of them its not like i've been celebate for the intervening years, but you know its fun and all but you want something more
> 
> When i get a girl I'm faithful even if its just the starting out period with dates and stuff




I was unfaithful once (although the 'original' relationship stopped shortly afterwards without either party finding out), and wanted to be unfaithful another time (as I knew my current relationship was in trouble but hadn't ended).

Being as I spent a month away from the gf and then we spilt up immediately when I got back, I wish I had been unfaithful whilst I was away.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> The only girl that would fit under the tree we have would be Thumbalina, but maybe the Christmas spirit and after work drinks will help more




Fingers crossed that you have a good time over Xmas - whether you find a long term partner or not!

Same for you, Mustrum.


----------



## Ginnel

I prefer the morale high ground myself of being faithful, I've had the opportunity to be unfaithful and wanted to but didn't, lying and cheating I'm not a big fan of if I want to go do something with another woman I'll break up with the current one.

Its a good indicator of what your relationship is currently like and how you feel about it if you are thinking about being unfaithful, nothing worse than just staying with the person because its comfortable rather than the whole love thing being the motivating factor.


----------



## megamania

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Maybe Santa will leave you a girl under the tree this year.




AC / DC "Mistress for Christmas"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> I prefer the moral high ground myself of being faithful, I've had the opportunity to be unfaithful and wanted to but didn't, lying and cheating I'm not a big fan of if I want to go do something with another woman I'll break up with the current one.
> 
> Its a good indicator of what your relationship is currently like and how you feel about it if you are thinking about being unfaithful, nothing worse than just staying with the person because its comfortable rather than the whole love thing being the motivating factor.




In both of my cases it was a very definite indicator of the situation at the time!

However, currently infidelity is not on my mind. Current relationship isn't perfect, by any means, but there is no way I would cheat.

[nitpick]It's the _moral_ high ground, by the way. [/nitpick]


----------



## megamania

....  "Look grandma... superman...."

with her looking to the sky....

with the subject at the top of page....

alternate ice with hot water (as hot as comfortable within mouth) alternate in .... specific regions.

joy.  sure joy


----------



## megamania

I have never and will never cheat on the wife.  The oath I gave means a lot to me and I'm not going to ruin it by cheating.  That said, I have had MANY opertunities to cheat and most were very good (even sexy) looking but its not my thing.

I wish my wife had taken the oath more to heart but those days are over though I remain ever alert and observative.  Marriage will never be the same.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> [nitpick]It's the _moral_ high ground, by the way. [/nitpick]



Hehe I've been playing warhammer online with their morale abilities dang


----------



## CleverNickName

Of all of my "tricks," my wife and I seem to enjoy the blindfold the most.  It makes everything else better: feathers, ice cubes, long-stemmed flowers, candle wax...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

And on that happy note, I shall be saying Bye, Hive! See you next week!


----------



## Wereserpent

I myself like to spend long nights alone with a good book or manga.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I myself like to spend long nights alone with a good book or manga.




I do that on the bus.  My bus trips are long enough that I never feel like reading when I'm at home.  Annoying though, since I want to read my gaming books, but don't feel like reading.  Once I'm done with the Xanth novels, maybe I should proclaim by nerdiness and read rpg books on the bus.


----------



## Wereserpent

Funny Time!


----------



## megamania

oh my stars and garters.....


it is quiet here.


Spent night and morning napping, watching Wrestlemania 24 and some of 22 and finishing glossary for S7.

Gotta go to the factory soon.  Its so quiet there after the layoffs and restructuring.  I should feel lucky I still have my job but we are only now starting the normal "slow" time.  So most of us are walking on glass now until April or May.   Hope things improve by then.


----------



## megamania

I can't access my older Story Hours anymore.  Why?   Is it lost or do I require paying money to be able to do so?

Current SH is dealing with plots left behind with older SH so I had hoped to leave links but can not beyond my signature links.  Buggers.


----------



## megamania

I'm getting the blahs.

Life is so.... gray now.   I need more color in it.  Funny Time.... depends on definition but yeah.


----------



## megamania

(looks like another type in random current thought time again)

Saw pictures for Eberron 4e campaign and player books.  sigh.   I don't want 4e but I may have to break down.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'm getting the blahs.
> 
> Life is so.... gray now.   I need more color in it.  Funny Time.... depends on definition but yeah.




Buy some pictures with rainbows.  That should give you some colors.  Remember that after the dreary storms, rainbows can be seen!





Man, I sound so totally gay saying that...

But I'm not.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> I can't access my older Story Hours anymore.  Why?   Is it lost or do I require paying money to be able to do so?
> 
> Current SH is dealing with plots left behind with older SH so I had hoped to leave links but can not beyond my signature links.  Buggers.



I expect the problem is that they changed all the URLs on the site.  Old links no longer work, you'll want to find the thread itself way back in the archives and get a new link for it.

If you want me to run a search for you, I can.


----------



## Dog Moon

Peanut butter funny time!  Peanut butter funny time!  Peanut butter funny peanut butter funny, peanut butter funny with a baseball bat!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> I expect the problem is that they changed all the URLs on the site.  Old links no longer work, you'll want to find the thread itself way back in the archives and get a new link for it.
> 
> If you want me to run a search for you, I can.




Ah, Mr Spiffy with the community supporter account.



I miss mine.  Finances cannot afford it, however.    Totally way down on the list of things to get once I have a full-time job again.  Right now, virtually all my moneys goes to paying things like those crappy bills we have to deal with, unfortunately.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, Mr Spiffy with the community supporter account.



Indeed.

Perhaps I should simply change my custom user title to simply say "Better than you."

. . . too subtle?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Perhaps I should simply change my custom user title to simply say "Better than you."
> 
> . . . too subtle?




I'd go with "Slimy, bug-eyed, AND better than you."


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Perhaps I should simply change my custom user title to simply say "Better than you."
> 
> . . . too subtle?




Pffft, maybe wealthier would be more fitting, but better I don't think works frequently enough to be a viable option as your custom user title.

And don't make me put you on ignore!  I've never done it yet, but I will if I have to!

And more wealth does not mean better, btw.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Dog Moon

I want my custom title to say Unregistered User, just to mess with people.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> I want my custom title to say Unregistered User, just to mess with people.




How about "Unreal User" or perhaps "Used Register"?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I'd go with "Slimy, bug-eyed, AND better than you."



Too many characters, I think. . .







Dog Moon said:


> Pffft, maybe wealthier would be more fitting, but better I don't think works frequently enough to be a viable option as your custom user title.
> 
> And don't make me put you on ignore!  I've never done it yet, but I will if I have to!
> 
> And more wealth does not mean better, btw.  Grrrrr.



I sense. . . great hostility, Captain . . .

Really, it's not so much of BEING better, as lording my wealth over you in an attempt to FEEL better.  But either way, we can't really guarentee 'Wealthier' either.  I could have had more money than you, but since I chose to spend that excess money on a CS account, I could now have the same amount or even less than you. . . or I could still have more.

X = your wealth
Y = How much more money I had than you.
X + Y = My total wealth before CS Account
C = cost of CS Account.
X+Y-C = My total current wealth

If C >= Y then

(X+Y-C)!>X


----------



## megamania

When I do (did once but never got my buffs so I have not renewed since) I have considered


En World's Pessimist

Eberron Storyhour Scribe

Follower of the Darksun

Help!  I've fallen and can not get out of Vermont!

Space for rent


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> X = your wealth
> Y = How much more money I have than you.
> X + Y = My total wealth before CS Account
> C = cost of CS Account.
> X+Y-C = My total current wealth
> 
> If C >= Y then
> 
> (X+Y-C)!>X




my

brain

hurts

ears

bleeding

make

it

stop



pleeeeeease


----------



## megamania

By Thor's gentleman butler......   Its almost time for work!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Too many characters, I think




SBEABTY

Because Acronyms Always Win (BAAW)


Don't worry mega, there's only so much algebra the Hive can stand before it spits out another Hive with less math.


----------



## Dog Moon

the_warlock said:


> sbeabty
> 
> because acronyms always win (baaw)
> 
> 
> don't worry mega, there's only so much algebra the hive can stand before it spits out another hive with less math.




tma.  Too many acronyms!!!!!


----------



## megamania

OMG! Stop it with all of these acronyms! LOL!


----------



## megamania

An Angry Argentinian Albino Alligator Adventurer Allegitily Almost Ate All Apples Again.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> An Angry Argentinian Albino Alligator Adventurer Allegitily Almost Ate All Apples Again.




Why?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Why?




Well, I'd ask Galeros or Demongirl about, they seem to be expert on food, but I generally would say - he was hungry. That doesn't make him a bad person!


----------



## Ginnel

CleverNickName said:


> Of all of my "tricks," my wife and I seem to enjoy the blindfold the most. It makes everything else better: feathers, ice cubes, long-stemmed flowers, candle wax...



Thats what the silk scarves suggestion was for


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tiny Little Raven said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> I take offense at that!




 It was nae directed at you.



Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, somehow I think that would be a little much for 2nd level characters.  I'm not even sure if 4e HAS half dragons and fiends anymore...




Sorry about that. 



The One Ring said:


> Good morning hive!
> 
> Good bye hive!
> 
> Sotto voce: Stupid work.




So what is that you do for work TOR?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Fashion Show? You a model?






Packrat said:


> Thats right. I also do a spot of acting when the chance comes up.




Wowzers. Can't believe we've got ourselves a model/actress in th hive! Gives us a touch of class!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tiny Little Raven said:


> Oh wow. Ow.
> 
> Damn. Another 12 hour sleep session.
> Keep forgetting that that beam is above my bed.
> My head is still throbbing.




Why don't you move your bed?



Tiny Little Raven said:


> Are you a cat?




Nope; he's a rat. 



Dog Moon said:


> Well, sadly our comical pbp game seems to have come to an end, though if anyone's interested, I could start a somewhat less comical Hiver's pbp campaign.  Don't really have any experience DMing that kind of thing, but could definitely be fun to try.




Ah, Sh*t! I was seriously hoping it wouldn't. Maybe I'll try DMing something for the hive.



Tiny Little Raven said:


> Hmm....oh, well hello!
> 
> How goes it in the hive?




During the weekends it goes rather slowly.



Tallarn said:


> Now I've got an idea about how Texas time might differ from all other sorts of time...



Hows that?



Blackrat said:


> What ever do you mean by that? Sure they have hair, see:



That black hole has fur, not hair. 



Blackrat said:


> A demodand dentist?










Tallarn said:


> I think the next Hive thread should be called LOLHive, by the way, given all the Cat pics in this one.



I approve! 



The_Warlock said:


> SBEABTY


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Looks like I'm all caught up. Shew.

I was gone for awhile, but now I'm back. 

It's good to be back.


----------



## Relique du Madde

70 posts in the two days I was missing... not the fastest the hive advanced but it still certainly is impressive.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> 70 posts in the two days I was missing... not the fastest the hive advanced but it still certainly is impressive.



Especially during a weekend! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So hows it going?


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> So hows it going?



It's going good.  I've got some of my old friends in town for the weekend, and we're gonna play some old-school Basic/Expert D&D tomorrow night.  I'm thinking Castle Amber, or maybe Isle of Dread.

So I'm doing a little bit of prep time...printing the PDFs, making character sheets, getting my house rules in order, that sort of thing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Castle Amber?


----------



## megamania

trip tumble bang crash

mania is inna houze!

How goes it group?


----------



## megamania

...group...?   more like you're my extended family.   I'm the uncle everyone tries to pretend doesn't exist but the pre-teens love to have around.


----------



## megamania

I spent most of the day printing out Eberron stuff from WoTC archives.  300 pages later and still going.   Forgot how much useful stuff there was.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I spent most of the day printing out Eberron stuff from WoTC archives.  300 pages later and still going.   Forgot how much useful stuff there was.....



What, are you afraid they are going to pull the material?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> What, are you afraid they are going to pull the material?




nah but charge me.... YES!


How goes it REV ma man.


----------



## megamania

I was just at "Joethelawyer's" beg for rep points thread.   sad.  almost as bad as the suicide webcam kid.  Only joe is more pathetic than sad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I was just at "Joethelawyer's" beg for rep points thread.   sad.  almost as bad as the suicide webcam kid.  Only joe is more pathetic than sad.




Umbran already tackled that matter. No need to drag it out here.


----------



## megamania

aye my bad.


Everything good tonight?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Everything good tonight?




Peachy.


----------



## megamania

I sense sarcasm.



Came up with a neat and unique idea for Eberron players I may run as a PbP.  Need to think it out first however.


Very different idea .....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I sense sarcasm.



No sarcasm. I really am feeling great. But beyond normal 'great'.

I find it difficult to sense anything fom someone when you can't hear their voice and read their body language.



megamania said:


> Came up with a neat and unique idea for Eberron players I may run as a PbP.  Need to think it out first however.
> 
> Very different idea .....



Whatever it is, I look forward to it. I'm really jonesing for an Eberron game as a player. I invested close to $100 in the line earlier this year for a majority of the books and I'd love to be able to put them to good use.


----------



## megamania

I have so many campaign ideas for Eberron its not funny.  I have ideas for Dragonmarked houses, wartime intrigue, origins of the Mournlands, Orcus, Xen'drix and some with the planes around Eberron.   So so so many ideas.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> No sarcasm. I really am feeling great. But beyond normal 'great'.
> 
> I find it difficult to sense anything fom someone when you can't hear their voice and read their body language.





I went by word choise.  Peachy is usually a sarcastic means of saying less than great and the stern don't talk about it here seemed strong from you.

No offense meant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I have so many campaign ideas for Eberron its not funny.  I have ideas for Dragonmarked houses, wartime intrigue, origins of the Mournlands, Orcus, Xen'drix and some with the planes around Eberron.   So so so many ideas.



Well, whatever you choose, I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## megamania

oh and don't mind me.  I just finished my second beer and I feel heavily buzzed.   Its amazing what diabeties and alcohol do to a person.  Zero tolerance to alcohol.  wheeeeeeeeeeEEEEeeeeeeEEeeeee    I'm a cheap date.


----------



## megamania

and while printing out my WoTC web book I continued cleaning the hobby room.  At this rate I'll have it set for Thanksgiving weekend.   Perhaps I'll do some photos and post here when complete.










whoa.....   head is weaving around......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> No offense meant.



None taken. You are normally right. Peachy isn't used in a positive context usually.

How often do you see a  smiley after it though? And anyway its me. I can't say that I'm the Official EnWorld Optimist, that is MerricB's shtick. But how often am I the negative one? I usually have a lot of love to give.

*Gives mega a hug*

Don't worry about it man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> and while printing out my WoTC web book I continued cleaning the hobby room.  At this rate I'll have it set for Thanksgiving weekend.   Perhaps I'll do some photos and post here when complete.




I'd love to see the photos if you get the chance. Are you going to hosting a game for some family members on Turkey day?


----------



## megamania

The kids want a DnD game and Heroclix.   A friend of mine at the factory wants to try out Heroclix.  So it looks like the room will be in use again afterall.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> The kids want a DnD game and Heroclix.   A friend of mine at the factory wants to try out Heroclix.  So it looks like the room will be in use again afterall.




Fantastic! I wish I had enough space to have my bedroom the way I want it and not have my gaming stuff in it. I'd really like to have a game room of my own. Maybe if we move.

I know I'd love to move to the northwest after I graduate from college. That is if I don't move to Finland.


----------



## megamania

What draws you to Finland?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> What draws you to Finland?




Lifestyle and Blackrat.

The Fins seem like very laidback people.


----------



## megamania

I always wanted to at least visit northern California.   Someday.  The red woods, the tall cliffs on the blue ocean.... sigh.....  Why can't Powerball go my way?   Damned Lottery....tax for people bad at math.....


----------



## megamania

well at least my head is clearing up.  Tired now however.  Nothing like a short hard buzz late at night.

Rented Clone Wars for the kids.   Nearing time I go to see it myself.  Take a break from the cold hobby room.






hmmmm..... I seem to be typing better mildly buzzzed than not... curious says me.


----------



## megamania

Have you ever tried Heroclix before?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I always wanted to at least visit northern California.   Someday.  The red woods, the tall cliffs on the blue ocean.... sigh.....  Why can't Powerball go my way?   Damned Lottery....tax for people bad at math.....




Let me ask you a question Mega. Do you feel that winning the lotto would change your lifestyle dramatically? Would you buy a mansion, lots of cars and make frivolous purhases? Or would you continue to live like you do now, but would be retired and more laid back?

Also what are you like at your core personality? You don't have to answer this one, its just rhetorical. I watched a Documentary not that long ago called The Curse of The Lottery. Basically all that money does is amplify your personality.

Be careful wht you wish for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Have you ever tried Heroclix before?




No, but I did buy a brick a couple of weeks before learning that Heroclix was discontinued.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Let me ask you a question Mega. Do you feel that winning the lotto would change your lifestyle dramatically? Would you buy a mansion, lots of cars and make frivolous purhases? Or would you continue to live like you do now, but would be retired and more laid back?
> 
> Also what are you like at your core personality? You don't have to answer this one, its just rhetorical. I watched a Documentary not that long ago called The Curse of The Lottery. Basically all that money does is amplify your personality.
> 
> Be careful wht you wish for.




Outside of the NEW hobby room I and Tammy would mainly go on as is but take more vacations.   I would even work (part-time only however  20 hrs vs 70hrs)


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> No, but I did buy a brick a couple of weeks before learning that Heroclix was discontinued.




Still waiting for the full story on that.  Wizkidz is no more but since Heroclix was the only money maker (basically) there have been several groups sniffing around already to pick up on the game.


----------



## megamania

Brick of which set?   Secret Invasion or Arkham asylum?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Still waiting for the full story on that.  Wizkidz is no more but since Heroclix was the only money maker (basically) there have been several groups sniffing around already to pick up on the game.




Well, I'm signing off, so until later. 

It was good chatting with you Mega.


----------



## megamania

Okay.  Have a good night.


----------



## CleverNickName

Ginnel said:


> Thats what the silk scarves suggestion was for



Ah.  I missed that.  True indeed.



Relique du Madde said:


> Castle Amber?



Yeppers.  It's one of my favorite modules of all time.  (X1 and CM1 being the others in the top 3.)  Have you ever run it?


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm a terrible Hiver.  I only have time to be on the computer for a couple of minutes at a time, a couple of minutes a day.  My postcount is weaksauce.  I have only posted six or seven times in this Hive thread, which is nowhere near the minimum of 443.

I'm not worthy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm miffed...  I was watching Return of the Joker on Cartoon Network and wasn't aware that there was a PG version of it.  :^<




Reveille said:


> Let me ask you a question Mega. Do you feel that winning the lotto would change your lifestyle dramatically? Would you buy a mansion, lots of cars and make frivolous purhases? Or would you continue to live like you do now, but would be retired and more laid back?
> 
> Also what are you like at your core personality? You don't have to answer this one, its just rhetorical. I watched a Documentary not that long ago called The Curse of The Lottery. Basically all that money does is amplify your personality.
> 
> Be careful wht you wish for.




If I won the lottery I'd pay off all my bills and debts and finish school.  Build a Victorian home, get a hearse (new NOT used) or a Plymouth roadster which I would get converted to a hybrid, then use alot of the money to fix up the family business (and/or maybe expand to a new location)




megamania said:


> Outside of the NEW hobby room I and Tammy would mainly go on as is but take more vacations.   I would even
> work (part-time only however  20 hrs vs 70hrs)



So would  I...




CleverNickName said:


> Yeppers.  It's one of my favorite modules of all time.  (X1 and CM1 being the others in the top 3.)  Have you ever run it?



Actually I never heard of it. Foor a second there I thought you meant Castle Amber as in The Chronicles of Amber's castle Amber.


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> Actually I never heard of it. Foor a second there I thought you meant Castle Amber as in The Chronicles of Amber's castle Amber.



Dragon Magazine did an article on the "greatest D&D adventures of all time" a while back, and Castle Amber ranked #15 on the list.  From the back cover:

_Trapped in the mysterious Castle Amber. you find yourselves cut off from the world you know. The castle is fraught with peril. Members of the strange Amber family, some insane, some merely deadly, lurk around every corner. Somewhere in the castle is the key to your escape, but can you survive long enough to find it?_

This adventure module has a lot of eccentric NPCs that make for excellent "deep" roleplaying.  Some people think that it is based loosely on Edgar Allen Poe's "The Fall of the House of Usher."  If that's true, well, I'm okay with it.  Poe is awesome in his own way, too.


----------



## megamania

I'm back.

Finished my print outs and watched 1/2 of Clone Wars before falling asleep in the living room (lord my back hurts now).

Trying to wake up and become limber now as I have to go to work in a few hours.

Not much new here in general.  Looking forward to the longweekend.  No turkey for me however (too expensive).  Having a small chicken with whatever leftovers we have hidden in the pantry.

Not what I'm used too but there are still plenty of things I'm thankful just the same.


----------



## megamania

CleverNickName said:


> Dragon Magazine did an article on the "greatest D&D adventures of all time" a while back, and Castle Amber ranked #15 on the list.  From the back cover:





I was going to comment on that adventure but I couldn't remember where I had heard good reviews on it.  That is why.   Also, I believe Pazio was going to a 3e update on it for Dungeon but it never came to be.  (I could be wrong on that however)


----------



## Wereserpent

If I won the Lottery I would buy all the strawberries in the world!  And make them smell like Strawberry Shortcake!


----------



## CleverNickName

If I won the lottery, I would quit my job and become a llama-rider.  I would name my llama "Chuck" and we would ride in every parade in the city. We would wear motley, and we would throw exotic candy from South America to the children in the crowd. Me and my llama would be the talk of the town the next day in every barber shop, hair salon, and bridge game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Brick of which set?   Secret Invasion or Arkham asylum?




Mutations & Monsters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CleverNickName said:


> If I won the lottery, I would quit my job and become a llama-rider.  I would name my llama "Chuck"....




I am NOT a llama!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

If I win in the lottery, I would: 
- Ask: Huh, since when do I play? 
- Probably work only part-time. (Of course, maybe I'll get so lazy that I leave my job behind entirely?)
- Try to set the money aside and make my living from the interests.
- Would give at least enough to my sisters so that they can continue studying at their pace and preference without having to worry about how long they get Bafög or how long my parents can support them.
- I would give some of it to my parents and grand-parents. 
- Buy a decent car. 
- Buy a new PC and maybe also a new Mac(Book?) Pro.

What I should do:
- Go out more. No lame excuses about having no time...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot!  Less then one week until American Turkey-induced Coma day*!!  Too bad all you Euros don't get to celebrate that day.  


*Canadian Turkey Induced Coma day, which happened last month, isn't as cool as the American one so they desire a juicy raspberry.



Hmm... when did they fix ENworld's clock?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Woot!  Less then one week until American Turkey-induced Coma day*!!




L-tryptophan.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Mutations & Monsters.




ooooohhhhhh...... what did you get?   I have not bought anything from that set yet but there are a bunch of figures from it I would like to have.


----------



## megamania

hello Hive.   I'm back from another awesome day at work (no sarcasim... no really none-nada-zero  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> ooooohhhhhh...... what did you get?   I have not bought anything from that set yet but there are a bunch of figures from it I would like to have.




Haven't opened any. Its still an unopened brick.


----------



## megamania

Allo Rev!

Just out of curousity.... why did you buy a brick before knowing if you would like the game?  That's a decent chunk of change / investment made.

Did you go through Auggie's, GameOutfitter or All-Star to get it?   (cheapest places I am aware of to buy them... )


----------



## megamania

I keep wondering if you have a Green Scar in your brick.....   must...behave.....



must get some food and sleep.   Later Rev.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Allo Rev!
> 
> Just out of curousity.... why did you buy a brick before knowing if you would like the game?  That's a decent chunk of change / investment made.
> 
> Did you go through Auggie's, GameOutfitter or All-Star to get it?   (cheapest places I am aware of to buy them... )




Actually, my uncle paid for half of it and I paid for the other half. It was part of my inheritance from him. So it wasn't too bad. And we did go through gameoutfitter.com.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I keep wondering if you have a Green Scar in your brick.....   must...behave.....
> 
> must get some food and sleep.   Later Rev.




Later mega. Sleep well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's a brick?  Is that like buying an entire case?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a brick?  Is that like buying an entire case?





Booster-  5 random figures + 1 Battle condition card
Brick-     10 boosters + mail in cert for a special chase figure
Case-     20 boosters (used to get a poster detailing all figures in set)


I stopped buying with the release of Critical mass about 5 years ago but between the kids and a co-worker I am buying a few from Auggie's and GameHollow and a Brick of Avengers last July with B-day money.

I've been eyeing a M&M brick or a Crisis Brick for a bit now.  I just don't have the 100 dollars for it.   X-mas money is already allocated to buying Batman: The Animated series from Amazon.


----------



## megamania

Time for some sleep..... night all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Booster-  5 random figures + 1 Battle condition card
> Brick-     10 boosters + mail in cert for a special chase figure
> Case-     20 boosters (used to get a poster detailing all figures in set)




Damn that's a lot of hero clicks.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... when did they fix ENworld's clock?



Sometime in the night between saturday & sunday... Well in eastern europe time that is...



megamania said:


> Just out of curousity.... why did you buy a brick before knowing if you would like the game?  That's a decent chunk of change / investment made.




Well, in my case this would be just "because"... I mean, I haven't ever bought this game in question, but I quite frequently buy games I have never even heard of just for the kicks... This was the case when I for example bought my first True20 book.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, in my case this would be just "because"... I mean, I haven't ever bought this game in question, but I quite frequently buy games I have never even heard of just for the kicks... This was the case when I for example bought my first True20 book.




I used to do that a lot back during the 3.x's infancy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hows it going Blackrat & Relique?

Hey, BR, I could use a little help in the Bab 5 game if you have retained some knowledge from the 2nd Ed rpg book.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hows it going Blackrat & Relique?
> 
> Hey, BR, I could use a little help in the Bab 5 game if you have retained some knowledge from the 2nd Ed rpg book.




Eh... I don't remember anything off-hand, and since I'm at work right now can't really help you out with that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's going alright over here... except for the fact that im freezing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's going alright over here... except for the fact that im freezing.




Why don't you put on a sweater?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Eh... I don't remember anything off-hand, and since I'm at work right now can't really help you out with that.




Okay, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Why don't you put on a sweater?




It's in my car.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's going alright over here... except for the fact that im freezing.




Bah! Let me guess. It's something like 15-20 C out there and you're freezing?

Damnit man. We just had a blizzard back here last night. It's still snowing, the roads are almost blocked and temperature is actually below freezing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Bah! Let me guess. It's something like 15-20 C out there and you're freezing?
> 
> Damnit man. We just had a blizzard back here last night. It's still snowing, the roads are almost blocked and temperature is actually below freezing.




As a Californian of Mexican decent I'm adapted to living in a warm arid Mediterranean climate not a cold frigged wasteland that is covered by ice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was watching Robot Chicken Starwars Episode II....  The opening rocked.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> As a Californian of Mexican decent I'm adapted to living in a warm arid Mediterranean climate not a cold frigged wasteland that is covered by ice.




And guess what... It's only going to get worse until about halfway through february. After that the climate is getting milder again and in march one can almost see the ground already 

Finland is nice country... About half the year 

This pic from today morning, from a newspaper. The airport personnel must be having fun:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> And guess what... It's only going to get worse until about halfway through february. After that the climate is getting milder again and in march one can almost see the ground already
> 
> Finland is nice country... About half the year




Yeah, but I'm willing to bet that driving in Finland when there was only a quarter inch of rain isn't suicide.   The bad thing about California is that no one knows how to drive in the rain, and sadly, it should start raining anytime soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man...  this one guy basically won the lottery due to employee stupidity.  The guy left his cell phone at a McDonalds.  One of the employees decided to look through his cell phone and then uploaded some naked pictures of the guy and his wife onto the net.  The guy somehow found out and is suing Mcdonalds for 3 MILLION bucks (due to 'pain' suffering embarrassment and the expense to buy and move to a new house to escape 'ridicule').

It's pretty obvious that the guys response is a scam, but still... he "lucked" out and probably will be laughing his way to the bank after McDonalds decides to settle (which they most likely will).


----------



## Blackrat

And guess what he company is going to do to that employee? Boy that guy is screwed .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

So, it's Monday and I'm running KotS tonight - sent out the "GAME ON!" message this morning and I'm already potentially four players down... 

Admittedly, one has just had a new baby, one simply can't make it due to work and one is doing overtime cos he needs the money - but the last one said he can't come because he's forgotten his character sheet! *grrrrr*

So I've told him I can sort him out with a character sheet and please can he make it! Dammit, don't they know I've got a zombie apocalypse to hit them with!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I've now apologised to my player for losing my temper a little. Ahem.

He, in turn, has said that he'll be late to the game but he's more than willing to come along - he's going to go home and get his character sheet before heading back to us.

Given that gamer-with-a-new-kid has also said he's coming, I might actually have six players tonight! So, huzzah!


----------



## Blackrat

There was a blizzard last night... It had turned to gently snowing by the morning... There's a new blizzard now... Yeah, it's good that I work indoors but I need to drive home in less than 2 hours .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> There was a blizzard last night... It had turned to gently snowing by the morning... There's a new blizzard now... Yeah, it's good that I work indoors but I need to drive home in less than 2 hours .




We also had snow over the weekend, but only a light dusting.

And it had stopped by the morning, too, so we didn't have to drive in it or anything.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> We also had snow over the weekend, but only a light dusting.
> 
> And it had stopped by the morning, too, so we didn't have to drive in it or anything.




30cm of snow during the night . Another 10 in the last few hours ... Well at least it ended again. I just hope they get the mainroad clean in the next hour so I at least have a chance of getting home...


----------



## megamania

Here in Vermont we went from 65 F One weekend to 25 F the next.  Folks are not impressed.   But what the heck-  it is late November.


----------



## Ginnel

No snow...I want snow...do ya a trade Blackrat! you can have some of our hmmmm, errrrr *does a winnie the pooh thinking impression tapping the side of his head* Grey miserable skies? or maybe even half of our lack of snow!

Not sure if I've mentioned it before but Ginnel is actually a word used in the north of England to describe an alley that runs between two terraced houses from the front where the street is to the back alley where you can access the back of the houses/gardens.

It is also the name of a planescape priest of Olidamara I once played who stole a relic (half face mask) from him/her got cursed ended up renouncing him/her and wanting to kill all of the Powers in the multiverse.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> 30cm of snow during the night . Another 10 in the last few hours ... Well at least it ended again. I just hope they get the mainroad clean in the next hour so I at least have a chance of getting home...




We've returned to sunny & clear skies over here, thankfully.

But we've got the office heating turned up HIGH.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Looks out his window to the cold damp fog morning fog.*

The one thing I hate about Southern California's winter...  For some reason the fog California gets in during the summer is a lot cheerier then the fog we get in the winter...



Is cheerier even a word?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> No snow...I want snow...do ya a trade Blackrat! you can have some of our hmmmm, errrrr *does a winnie the pooh thinking impression tapping the side of his head* Grey miserable skies? or maybe even half of our lack of snow!
> 
> Not sure if I've mentioned it before but Ginnel is actually a word used in the north of England to describe an alley that runs between two terraced houses from the front where the street is to the back alley where you can access the back of the houses/gardens.
> 
> It is also the name of a planescape priest of Olidamara I once played who stole a relic (half face mask) from him/her got cursed ended up renouncing him/her and wanting to kill all of the Powers in the multiverse.




The more it snows
Tiddly pom!
The more it goes
Tiddly pom!
The more it goes
Tiddly pom!
On snowing

And nobody knows
Tiddly pom!
How cold my toes
Tiddly pom!
How cold my toes
Tiddly pom!
Are growing

Winnie the Pooh in orange, Piglet in pink, of course. A well thought out poem from the Bear of Little Brain, I've always liked it.


----------



## Dog Moon

It snowed here during Saturday night [I know cause I woke up, saw snow out the window] but by the time I ended up looking out the winder mid-evening, the snow was gone.  It's only a matter of time before that dreaded snow stays!


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> It snowed here during Saturday night [I know cause I woke up, saw snow out the window] but by the time I ended up looking out the winder mid-evening, the snow was gone. It's only a matter of time before that dreaded snow stays!





Here's hoping! *says someone who obviously doesn't drive*


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Here's hoping! *says someone who obviously doesn't drive*




Actually, I don't mind it as much as I did a couple of years ago.  *says someone who also doesn't drive and who lives in an apt an no longer needs to worry about shoveling*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Night, Hive!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ah, finally home. Looong day, but now food and hot chocolate. That's great! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why does it seem like everytime they fix one thing with ENWorld another thing breaks?  My quick reply isn't working anymore :<.



ANYWAYS....

Want to have a snowball fight? *Saids someone who is making a "snowball" out of wet sand from the local beach.*


----------



## Relique du Madde

This year my family is having Cornish Game Hens for Thanksgiving...  Chicken with stuffing...  at least it beats eating ham.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> at least it beats eating ham.




Which, BTW, is the traditional christmas dinner in Finland . Did I mention that I hate ham? It's icky, it's ugly and it doesn't taste anything... There's something wrong with my countrymen...


----------



## Blackrat

It is strange how pirates are cool etc. when talking about "ye olde tyme pirates arrr", but these modern pirates, who are actually even more honorable folk than the old ones, are just wrong...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Which, BTW, is the traditional christmas dinner in Finland . Did I mention that I hate ham? It's icky, it's ugly and it doesn't taste anything... There's something wrong with my countrymen...




In the states it's Ham and Turkey is Xmas food same with beats/yams.. which makes me retch.  I personally think Ham is only good in thin slices and as part of a sandwich  or in a breakfast burrito.  Glazed ham.. yuck.

My family (like many Mexican families) makes Tamales during Xmas (and New Years).  They are a pain in the butt to make, but they are 100x better then ham and turkey.  We used to make bunuelos they are alright but tghey tend to be too greasy (greasy + sweet = barf).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> This year my family is having Cornish Game Hens for Thanksgiving...  Chicken with stuffing...  at least it beats eating ham.





Blackrat said:


> Which, BTW, is the traditional christmas dinner in Finland . Did I mention that I hate ham? It's icky, it's ugly and it doesn't taste anything... There's something wrong with my countrymen...




Nothing wrong with a traditional Turkey dinner for Thanksgiving. My dad would always make his famous turkey soup the day after. That won't be happening ever again. 

I happen to lurve ham. Ham & Cheese on potato bread or rye. Yum. I'm a big fan of Arby's. Hell, I even used to work at an Arby's. Two actually.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> It is strange how pirates are cool etc. when talking about "ye olde tyme pirates arrr", but these modern pirates, who are actually even more honorable folk than the old ones, are just wrong...




Yeah, but they are hard core.  I mean taking over a cruise ship is one thing... but managing to take over a military transport shipping tanks?  That's pure awesome.


----------



## CleverNickName

We are having the traditional roasted turkey and sage dressing, with all the trimmings.  Which is awesome, don't get me wrong...but I'm most excited about the new dessert that one of my friends will be making: poached pears in white wine.

Sounds incredible, no?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I happen to lurve ham. Ham & Cheese on potato bread or rye. Yum. I'm a big fan of Arby's. Hell, I even used to work at an Arby's. Two actually.




Arby's rules, I love their French Dip subs... it's too bad they are small compaired to the large (expensive) ones at Quiznos.


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> Sounds incredible, no?




Not that incredible but certainly good. Though I'm afraid the wine might make them a bit sour... Then again, your friend sounds like s/he knows what s/he is doing so I guess s/he remembers to use sugar... But not too much... 

Gotta say, that is one course that can be very easily ruined... I seriously hope s/he knows what s/he's doing...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wish I would have bought Mutants and Masterminds: Noire along time ago..  Right now I'm kicking myself for not buying it before considering that the last copy Green Ronin had sold out sometime ago during their clear out sale.  :<


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So it is sounding like we won't be going to Disneyland next year. Thank God. I don't think I could handle the strain on my wallet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... 70 bux per adult over 12 years of age is alittle excessive.


----------



## CleverNickName

Blackrat said:


> Gotta say, that is one course that can be very easily ruined... I seriously hope s/he knows what s/he's doing...



She does.  Well, more than I would, anyway.  She is a pastry chef by trade...so you could say that desserts are her passion.

The recipe calls for sugar and honey, Moscatel wine, cinnamon, ginger...the pears are simmered until tender, then removed.  The liquid is reduced into a heavy syrup, then drizzled over the fruit and a puff pastry, and served with a spoon.

I can't wait.


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> She does.  Well, more than I would, anyway.  She is a pastry chef by trade...so you could say that desserts are her passion.



Ah, that's good then. Sounds my kinda girl 


> The recipe calls for sugar and honey, Moscatel wine, cinnamon, ginger...the pears are simmered until tender, then removed.  The liquid is reduced into a heavy syrup, then drizzled over the fruit and a puff pastry, and served with a spoon.
> 
> I can't wait.



That does sound very good. Now I want some too...

(Where's that drool smiley?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... 70 bux per adult over 12 years of age is alittle excessive.



Not to mention cost of food, lodging and spoiling my nephew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Does she also make meat pies?*








*Can't help it, I was watching Sweeny Tod today.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

Today I am at a different work location at short notice, testing out our system to see if I can help work out the speed problems we're having.

However, the short notice has meant that it looks like it's going to be a difficult day...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Had a cracking good game last night - just going to put some details of it up on our Campaign Log.

The zombie mob worked really well!


----------



## Ginnel

Woot good to hear Tallarn, its game night for me tonight back to playing through the 4E modules from WotC thunderspire at the moment we defeated a load of Hobgoblins Slavers and cohorts and are rather concerned about the slaves who were supposed to be there but now aren't.

A friend dropped out so that left us with 5 and another didn't turn up last week so its 4 I'm hoping it won't die because I like playing in games.

Still tempted to start up my own planescape campaign again because ideas spark, but then I realise I don't do enough planning or put enough effort into it so it would be unfair on the players.

Maybe i could do it as a series of one shots (which would be decided by the parties actions) which i would have to plan out before I'd run them instead of the seat of your pants on the fly style, but I do prefer as a player the feeling that things change as you act and that adventures aren't always preplanned and scripted


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm strangely intrigued by the "edition idol" thread.  I'm not sure why.  Perhaps the same part of my brain that makes me cheer for the sports teams in my home state, also makes me cheer for the edition of D&D I grew up playing?  I dunno.  At any rate, it's all good fun.

Hivers, go vote for my favorite edition (BECMI).  It looks like it needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> I'm strangely intrigued by the "edition idol" thread.  I'm not sure why.  Perhaps the same part of my brain that makes me cheer for the sports teams in my home state, also makes me cheer for the edition of D&D I grew up playing?  I dunno.  At any rate, it's all good fun.
> 
> Hivers, go vote for my favorite edition (BECMI).  It looks like it needs all the help it can get.




Sorry, but I never played it, so I could only vote on editions 3E, 3.5 and 4E. (And I had fun with all of them.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'll avoid that Edition Idol thread, thanks. 

Well, it's been a slow and kind of frustrating day at work, as predicted, for me.

I'm off home soon - we're possibly trying out a free salsa class in the area tonight, so wish me luck!

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> I'm strangely intrigued by the "edition idol" thread.  I'm not sure why.  Perhaps the same part of my brain that makes me cheer for the sports teams in my home state, also makes me cheer for the edition of D&D I grew up playing?  I dunno.  At any rate, it's all good fun.
> 
> Hivers, go vote for my favorite edition (BECMI).  It looks like it needs all the help it can get.




I started with 2nd E..  So I have to try to keep that around a bit longer.  I started reading that thread late so I wonder if they had 2nd 3 + Skills and powers listed since I loved that combination of books.



Woot 4k!


----------



## Blackrat

Almost 12 hours? That can't be right... Somebody needs to post in the Hive...


----------



## Relique du Madde

ploop


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Almost 12 hours? That can't be right... Somebody needs to post in the Hive...




Shocking!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm thinking that North American Hivers are traveling for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh right. Turkey day... I already forgot


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm thinking that North American Hivers are traveling for Thanksgiving.



Sorry I'm so quiet...I've spent the last five hours in the kitchen doing prep work for our annual feast.  Brining the turkey, baking the bread that will become the stuffing, baking the pumpkin that tomorrow will be pie, rolling out pastry dough into pie shells, that sort of thing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh right. Turkey day... I already forgot




Morning, Hive!

Guess it's going to be a very quiet day again, then.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

CleverNickName said:


> Sorry I'm so quiet...I've spent the last five hours in the kitchen doing prep work for our annual feast.  Brining the turkey, baking the bread that will become the stuffing, baking the pumpkin that tomorrow will be pie, rolling out pastry dough into pie shells, that sort of thing.




Us Europeans tend to wait until Xmas for all that sort of thing.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Us Europeans tend to wait until Xmas for all that sort of thing.




And some of us won't bother even then . I for one don't really even celebrate christmas. Yeah, I'll buy a couple presents for my niece and GF, and maybe for one friend but that's it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Unless my sister gets directions printed out to her fiancée's father's pad and brings them over, my mom and aren't going anywhere.

If that happens then we'll likely catch a flick and do our turkey dinner at a restaurant. Hopefully Sweet Tomatoes.


----------



## Ginnel

Christmas is a day the family can all count on being off so my twin brother and I go back to the parents for about 5-7days and sometimes my older brother and his wife can visit, we do the whole meal thing on Christmas with swapping of presents, we have a tradition on Christmas eve where we my parents friends come round and we all play cards, Ahh its just great, the presents don't matter so much anymore its just the good food and good company.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I had one Xmas, about 6 years ago when I was single that I celebrated with my Jewish flat-mate. Although, what with him being Jewish, he didn't actually do any celebrating. 

I opened some presents, we cooked a big dinner between us and then played on the Playstation - but hey, it was a fun day.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I opened some presents, we cooked a big dinner between us and then played on the Playstation - but hey, it was a fun day.




That sounds pretty much like my kind of christmas... Well on those lucky years that I manage to avoid both my mom and mother-in-law at least. Both like to make big hassle over christmas and almost compete on who gets to invite me and GF to christmas-dinner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

This'll be the for Christmas without my Dad. I'm really missing lately. 

It still feels like he is going to be coming home any day now, strolling in the front door. My mom is still a complete wreck, but I can't blame her, she was his wife. I suppose you don't truly know loss until your life mate dies. 

I'm just taking it a day at a time and thankful for the time I still have left. Spending it with my fiancée, my mom, my sister and nephew every chance I get. 

If my sister marries this guy there is a strong possibility she'll move away, taking my godson with her. If she moves, she'll be taking away everyone that loves him here. My mom and I will move on if that happens.

Holidays will be me and her, Mandy and the kids. I'm more than willing to bet that she is grateful for at least having two grand-daughters, if if they aren't hers by blood.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Christmas is a day the family can all count on being off so my twin brother and I go back to the parents for about 5-7days and sometimes my older brother and his wife can visit, we do the whole meal thing on Christmas with swapping of presents, we have a tradition on Christmas eve where we my parents friends come round and we all play cards, Ahh its just great, the presents don't matter so much anymore its just the good food and good company.




We've got into the habit of going away on a short holiday over Xmas - this year we're going to be in Florence, Italy.

Previous two years we stayed in Venice & Brugges in Belgium. Very good holidays!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> This'll be the for Christmas without my Dad. I'm really missing lately.
> 
> It still feels like he is going to be coming home any day now, strolling in the front door. My mom is still a complete wreck, but I can't blame her, she was his wife. I suppose you don't truly know loss until your life mate dies.
> 
> I'm just taking it a day at a time and thankful for the time I still have left. Spending it with my fiancée, my mom, my sister and nephew every chance I get.
> 
> If my sister marries this guy there is a strong possibility she'll move away, taking my godson with her. If she moves, she'll be taking away everyone that loves him here. My mom and I will move on if that happens.
> 
> Holidays will be me and her, Mandy and the kids. I'm more than willing to bet that she is grateful for at least having two grand-daughters, if if they aren't hers by blood.




Hang on in there, mate.


----------



## Demongirl

*nibbles on the hive*


----------



## Dog Moon

Demongirl said:


> *nibbles on the hive*




Ow.  But it feels good.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive! Have a nice evening and I'm sure we'll speak tomorrow.


----------



## Demongirl

Dog Moon said:


> Ow.  But it feels good.




I can't help it. I'm eternally hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So how goes it today? Been up since 2:10 am and I've been doing a speck of cleaning with interspersed computer breaks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Demongirl said:


> I can't help it. I'm eternally hungry.




Strangely, that sounds like a good thing...


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> So how goes it today? Been up since 2:10 am and I've been doing a speck of cleaning with interspersed computer breaks.




DAMN! Why were you up at dark thirty in the morning?


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> So how goes it today? Been up since 2:10 am and I've been doing a speck of cleaning with interspersed computer breaks.




Lunch makes everything better, especially since today's good deed ended up with me giving myself a few small razor blade nicks across the index finger...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Lunch makes everything better, especially since today's good deed ended up with me giving myself a few small razor blade nicks across the index finger...




Whoop.

Just got done with breakfast myself. Turkey sammich with pepperjack cheese , mayo and pPlochman's stone ground mustard. Pretty tasty.


----------



## CleverNickName

Tallarn said:


> Us Europeans tend to wait until Xmas for all that sort of thing.



We Americans tend to overeat at any opportunity, I'm afraid.  We have a feast for Easter, a barbecue feast for Independence Day, another for Thanksgiving, again at Christmas, alcohol binge on New Year's Eve...



Reveille said:


> This'll be the for Christmas without my Dad. I'm really missing lately.



Wow, I've been there.  Last Christmas was our first without Dad...we lost him to lymphoma the previous spring.  The holiday season was rough, I won't lie.  But we made the best of it, and eventually the good stuff started to outweigh the bad.

I wish I had some advice to give.  But I really don't, every family is different.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> DAMN! Why were you up at dark thirty in the morning?




Cause I went to bed at 4:15 in the afternoon. My eyelids kept slamming shut while watching the beinning of The Bourne Ultimatum. Then again I had been up since 5:51 am on Monday. That is well past my usual 16 hour mark.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CleverNickName said:


> Wow, I've been there.  Last Christmas was our first without Dad...we lost him to lymphoma the previous spring.  The holiday season was rough, I won't lie.  But we made the best of it, and eventually the good stuff started to outweigh the bad.
> 
> I wish I had some advice to give.  But I really don't, every family is different.




No need for advice. Time heals all wounds. Thanks for the sentiments; it does mean a lot.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Cause I went to bed at 4:15 in the afternoon. My eyelids kept slamming shut while watching the beinning of The Bourne Ultimatum. Then again I had been up since 5:51 am on Monday. That is well past my usual 16 hour mark.




Wow. I can't remember the last time I was awake for 23 hours myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Demongirl said:


> Wow. I can't remember the last time I was awake for 23 hours myself.




That would be sometime this summer for me...stayed up playing games with friends on a Friday night, hit my second wind and stayed up the rest of the following day until late night came round again...

Used to be able to go longer than that when I was younger..


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Whoop.
> 
> Just got done with breakfast myself. Turkey sammich with pepperjack cheese , mayo and pPlochman's stone ground mustard. Pretty tasty.




Sounds tasty!

Yeah, the drawback to living in the northeast is it can get cold and not all windows are made equal; had to put up the insulating plastic for one of my coworkers, unfortunately, we had razor's in the office toolbox, but no razor holder. Doh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> That would be sometime this summer for me...stayed up playing games with friends on a Friday night, hit my second wind and stayed up the rest of the following day until late night came round again...
> 
> Used to be able to go longer than that when I was younger..




You aren't that much older than me Warlock. Only a 4 year difference (gain). I hope I can keep my energy level I have now four years from now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Yeah, the drawback to living in the northeast is it can get cold and not all windows are made equal; had to put up the insulating plastic for one of my coworkers, unfortunately, we had razor's in the office toolbox, but no razor holder. Doh!




Well, that certainly is a kick in the noggin'.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> You aren't that much older than me Warlock. Only a 4 year difference (gain). I hope I can keep my energy level I have now four years from now.




You'll probably keep well. I just remember during high school/early college waking up Friday, going to class, and then accidentally staying up through til Sunday night when I would finally crash. 

It usually had something to do with 4X/god-games on the computer - Civilization being one of the old culprits.

These days I need a little more investment to care to stay up past 2:30 - since I know if I do, I WILL get my second wind (whether I like it or not), and be up til the next morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> You'll probably keep well. I just remember during high school/early college waking up Friday, going to class, and then accidentally staying up through til Sunday night when I would finally crash.
> 
> It usually had something to do with 4X/god-games on the computer - Civilization being one of the old culprits.




I suppose I lucked out then. My family didn't get a computer until the early-mid ninties. I never lost any sleep over it though, considering it was upstairs and so was my dad most of the time. 

My parents only slept apart only because my dad refused to get his snoring fixed. Thats not to say that they didn't get jiggy though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think that sammich has got me a little tired. I may need to make some coffee.

 Coffee; yeah, I'm definetely gonna have a cup. Be back in a bit.


----------



## The_Warlock

(Fweeeet!)

Penalty, 5 posts!

Oversharing!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> (Fweeeet!)
> 
> Penalty, 5 posts!
> 
> Oversharing!




Hey, the those previous to the last two was broken with one of your own.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Hey, the those previous to the last two was broken with one of your own.




Moi??

heh


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Moi??
> 
> heh




Yuppers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thats not to say that they didn't get jiggy though.




Too much info...  Excuse me while I scrub my eyes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The proof is in the posts....


----------



## Dog Moon

Yes, but why must the REST of us read that post?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev seriously..... EVIL! EVIL!! EVIL!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Too much info...  Excuse me while I scrub my eyes.




Ouch...thats gotta sting.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It helps wipe away retinal memory.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yes, but why must the REST of us read that post?




Because I felt like it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It helps wipe away retinal memory.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Yuppers.




HAH! You thought I meant that! HAH!

No, actually I just meant games with better graphics and gameplay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> HAH! You thought I meant that! HAH!
> 
> No, actually I just meant games with better graphics and gameplay.




 Okay, I'm lost.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> HAH! You thought I meant that! HAH!
> 
> No, actually I just meant games with better graphics and gameplay.





I wonder what REV was thinking about*... Wait.. never mind we all know what he was thinking about.


Bow chicka wow wow!



*How can I be such a geek that I didn't see the double entendre in Warlock's post and knew he was talking about video games?    ?


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Okay, I'm lost.




Should you have taken that left turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *How can I be such a geek that I didn't see the double entendre in Warlock's post and knew he was talking about video games?    ?




My sentiments exactly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Double Entendre, it's your friend...and your enemy!


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> Double Entendre, it's your friend...and your enemy!




I never use those. I go for at least Triple Entendres .


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> I never use those. I go for at least Triple Entendres .




You just have to be careful where you put the third one...you might get blocked or tripped.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Opens his mouth as if he were about to say something then closes it again*


Pesky little kids are in the house...  they are worse then grandma!


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm quite sure I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> I'm quite sure I have no idea what you are talking about.




Gang entrendres....

But then my nephews and my niece (all under 8) ran by.


----------



## The_Warlock

Life is hard when little ones abound.

Catch you later all, have a happy t-day if you celebrate it, otherwise, do whatever it is you do on Thursdays.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Gang entrendres....
> 
> But then my nephews and my niece (all under 8) ran by.




Just don't take the hobbits to Isengard....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Just don't take the hobbits to Isengard....




Mornin' Blackrat!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Mornin' Blackrat!




Hi. It's the last workday of this week for me . The weekend starts in 10½ hours!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hi. It's the last workday of this week for me . The weekend starts in 10½ hours!




Congrats for ya. 

As far as I'm concerned it is always the weekend. 
At least until I get my arse back to college.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> At least until I get my arse back to college.




Funny, I have a feeling that when I finally get back to Uni, it turns to that I have always a weekend .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Just don't take the hobbits to Isengard....






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2Kp0Ve1boo]YouTube - They're taking the Hobbits to Isenguard[/ame]


You just had to make me do it didn't you?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You just had to make me do it didn't you?




I knew I could coax you to do it . I get 10 manipulation points!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Funny, I have a feeling that when I finally get back to Uni, it turns to that I have always a weekend .




Welp, need to be turning in. Tomorrow is the big day and my mom got instructions to my sister's pre-fiancée's father's house in the mail this morning. 

We're headed out tomorrow at 1ish. 

I'd like to wish everyone in the hive a Happy Thanksgiving or a Happy Wednesday/Thursday, depending on where on Earth you reside.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I knew I could coax you to do it . I get 10 manipulation points!




When my rep resets back to you, that is the post you'll get it for. I'm favoriting it right now.


----------



## Blackrat

'Night Rev. Have a happy Turkey-Day


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I knew I could coax you to do it . I get 10 manipulation points!




Curse your evil jedi ways!





Reveille said:


> When my rep resets back to you, that is the post you'll get it for. I'm favoriting it right now.




So how many rep points was it for 3rd level?  20?  If so I need one more.. :^/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> 'Night Rev. Have a happy Turkey-Day




Thanks man, see you next week if you aren't going to be online over your weekend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> So how many rep points was it for 3rd level?  20?  If so I need one more.. :^/




Problem is complaining about that to me ain't gonna help, as I've already pos-repped you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...  

It's Baby chicken day for me....  Damn Cornish Game hens.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Problem is complaining about that to me ain't gonna help, as I've already pos-repped you.




I'm not complaining.  :^P  Just be thankful I didn't do the JoetheLawyer thing.  I wonder how far someone could call from grace if they decided to do a "Make me infamous by giving me negative posrep" thread.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Curse your evil jedi ways!




It's all a game for us Vampires. Getting the +10 points from manipulating you, I have now risen to 284th place. Now let's see, I need some Herding points and Fear points to get to the 283rd place, and I think I need to keep upping my Area Influence to keep that pesky Lestat fellow from getting ahead of me again...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads! I must stop this vampire invasion! ::Runs and burns down the local Hot Topic::


Damn it's not working!


----------



## Blackrat

Ooh! Yes, have to jot this down. +5 Angry Mob With Torches points. (-2 for the mob being only a single person...)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive.

Today I have to put together characters for the Dragonmeet game on Saturday.

Oh, and do some work.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Pokes Hive with a 10' pole*

Ruddy Thanksgiving. No Americans about today, then!


----------



## megamania

Some of us are.  But between work and food I'll be limited on the amount of time I can be here.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> *Pokes Hive with a 10' pole*




Ouch! What did I ever do to you?! 



> Ruddy Thanksgiving. No Americans about today, then!




So the hive is, once again, in European hands! Muhahahaha....


----------



## megamania

Better that than Indian at the moment.

I have a friend whom is indian whom just got his American citizenship.  He went back to India to straighten out some of his parent's business last week.  I hope he is not caught up in the rutkus that is occuring over there.


----------



## megamania

I have successfully gotten a co-worker into Heroclix just in time for Wizkidz to go bye-bye.   Oh well, we'll still have fun with what is out already.  Checking out e-bay for specific figures I am looking for.  Looking to do an Ultimates vs Avengers or New Avengers vs Mighty Avengers battle.  As more of a DC fan he will want to do a JLA vs Avengers no doubt.   Avengers will have a tough time with that battle.....

Such is life.


----------



## Ginnel

My character may have died last night he was dragged underwater by a Devil fish after being confused by an umber hulk (shapechanged fish thingy) and trying to relentlessly attack the last thing that hit him. He is apparently perched on an island in an airy cave under water in the city of Thigh-eighties with 5 hp (wrong spelling but the phonetics work)

Level 6 Monk/6 Drunken Master LN

Gren Norseman from Sodafjord (I'm sure the spelling isn't correct there) 

Prized possession: decanter of endless beer
Favourite phrases: "Neg" from a throw away magic puzzle that let him do "magic" he was semi convinced it would work in any situation he needed it too.
"Aaaayyyee" when he was learning Dwarven this is how he always started conversations with a fellow speaker.

Stand out moments: climbed a tower got in through the trap door killed a sorceress and familiar while the rest of the party where trying to get through a prismatic/stain glass golem something or other trap.

A room full of mist with various Primatic rays crisscrossing the room, he ran through due to impatience and after some lucky saves made it across with 20 hps left.


The rest of the party teleported out and then insulted one of the religious leaders we were investgating this place for The Flamina Terminalis and were ordered out of the city. I don't want the DM to save him unless he has a dam good reason basically because that would defeat the point of combat.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Sodafjord (I'm sure the spelling isn't correct there)




As in Soda-fjord? A fjord filled with soda ? Now that's an interesting thought


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> I have successfully gotten a co-worker into Heroclix just in time for Wizkidz to go bye-bye.   Oh well, we'll still have fun with what is out already.  Checking out e-bay for specific figures I am looking for.  Looking to do an Ultimates vs Avengers or New Avengers vs Mighty Avengers battle.  As more of a DC fan he will want to do a JLA vs Avengers no doubt.   Avengers will have a tough time with that battle.....




I played in a mash-up game at a Con like that a few years ago. All sorts of villains vs a very large number of heroes - I decided Superman should come in last for dramatic effect.

Bloody hell, did he kick arse... 

So yes, I think the Avengers might suffer quite a lot under any decent definition of comparison of power.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ouch! What did I ever do to you?!
> 
> So the hive is, once again, in European hands! Muhahahaha....




Nifty. I made your text orange in the original post, but not when quoted.

Fear my mighty powers!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Nifty. I made your text orange in the original post, but not when quoted.
> 
> Fear my mighty powers!




Splitting up a post while quoting messes up the color tags. 

Mustrum "Taking the mystery and awe out of our daily life since 1980" Ridcully


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> I played in a mash-up game at a Con like that a few years ago. All sorts of villains vs a very large number of heroes - I decided Superman should come in last for dramatic effect.
> 
> Bloody hell, did he kick arse...
> 
> So yes, I think the Avengers might suffer quite a lot under any decent definition of comparison of power.



 Pfft Hank Pym and Tony stark would be able to cook up some kryptonite style stuff to take superman out of the equation, the Hulk equally should be able to beat up supers without any trickery needed as he is the strongest one there is 

And I think I'll stop there because this will just go somewhere none of us wish to see suffice to say the rest of the Avengers could take out the rest of the Justice League without to much of a problem


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Pfft Hank Pym and Tony stark would be able to cook up some kryptonite style stuff to take superman out of the equation, the Hulk equally should be able to beat up supers without any trickery needed as he is the strongest one there is
> 
> And I think I'll stop there because this will just go somewhere none of us wish to see suffice to say the rest of the Avengers could take out the rest of the Justice League without to much of a problem




Amen to that.

Let's not get into discussions of who or what is better than who or what...

Although I must point out that in Marvel vs. DC Superman did beat The Hulk - and it was an intelligent Hulk at that! Superman vs Ultimate Hulk, though, that I'm not so sure about...


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Although I must point out that in Marvel vs. DC Superman did beat The Hulk - and it was an intelligent Hulk at that! Superman vs Ultimate Hulk, though, that I'm not so sure about...



I Was going to add in a little disclaimer about that and how I thought that fight was total twaddle  I'd quite like to see Hitman versus Daredevil kicking Daredevils butt, I like Tommy, next to the Joker he is my favourite DC character.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

*The Fall of Babylon*

From yesterday afternoon to noon today we had a visitor from Microsoft on our offices, and discussed various topics regarding licensing and cooperation opportunities. 

It was interesting. A particular type of fun was that we spoke English all meeting, but when we went to lunch in our cantina, people around us would speak German. But I always wondered: "Hmm, what are they saying, these sounds don't make sense... Oh, wait, if I switch to German, I understand them!" 

Mustrum "Microsoft Brainwashing 2007 Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1" Ridcully


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It was interesting. A particular type of fun was that we spoke English all meeting, but when we went to lunch in our cantina, people around us would speak German. But I always wondered: "Hmm, what are they saying, these sounds don't make sense... Oh, wait, if I switch to German, I understand them!"



It's interesting, isn't it? I have that problem for like two years now (since I study in England) - but it still annoys me. Especially because I know that my brain should be able to handle that - I can do that with German and Chinese all the time.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> *Pokes Hive with a 10' pole*
> 
> Ruddy Thanksgiving. No Americans about today, then!




Dude what do you expect, you posted at 7am in the morning east coast time.  The majority of us in the US were asleep.




> megamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP  As more of a DC fan he will want to do a JLA vs Avengers no doubt.   Avengers will have a tough time with that battle.....
> 
> Such is life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP So yes, I think the Avengers might suffer quite a lot under any decent definition of comparison of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP
> And I think I'll stop there because this will just go somewhere none of us wish to see suffice to say the rest of the Avengers could take out the rest of the Justice League without to much of a problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the Super Heroe Discussion
Click to expand...



So very true.  Thats one thing I like about the Marvel Universe.  You don't have many Supermen running around who could do everything and is neigh-invulnerable.  Everyone tends to be highly specialized one trick ponies.

Of course, realistically that means that if you do Avengers vs JLA/JSA then the evengers should lose almost every battle no matter what ruleset or game you are using.

That's probably why there are so many Avenger teams running about (beyond MU meta-story reasons).  You can't have every super hero in one mega team especially when they all can be one-shotted by a super Skrull (especially if they were given DC Super Hero templates).

Hmmm...  You know what,  Norman Osborn should recruit Superman Prime and the Jo0ker into the Thunderbolts...  That would be cool (especially with Sylar from Heroes on that team).


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude what do you expect, you posted at 7am in the morning east coast time.  The majority of us in the US were asleep.



7am? Mate, people get up like 6 o'clock! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> 7am? Mate, people get up like 6 o'clock!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Yeah, on normal days.  This is thanksgiving.  The only people in America who are awake at that time are getting ready to watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

It also doesn't help that America exists in 6 different time zones (7 if you count Arizona's strange paradoxical existence in an alternate timeline).


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Thanksgiving U.S. Hivers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If any hiver is awake and need someone to chat with, I'm here.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm...  You know what,  Norman Osborn should recruit Superman Prime and the Jo0ker into the Thunderbolts...  That would be cool (especially with Sylar from Heroes on that team).




Oh gods, can you imagine Peter Petrelli in the DC universe?

Peter meets the JLA:

"Woah, now I can run at superspeed, and shapeshift, and fly, and I'm invulnerable, and psychic, and have heat vision...woah!"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> invulnerable, and psychic, and have heat vision...woah!"



Why is Peter played by Keanu Reeves in your version?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why is Peter played by Keanu Reeves in your version?




He's always struck me as a bit Keanu, really.

He spends a lot of time being baffled by what's going on around him, his facial muscles aren't all that expressive (unlike, say, the actor who plays Matt Parkman ("Psychic Cop!")) and he can be slightly annoying.

Oh, and I forgot previously - Morning, Hive!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Afternoon, Hive!

Only a hour to go before I head home - but I'm all prepared for Dragonmeet tomorrow, huzzah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goodnight hive!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Goodnight hive!



No fair, I just come back from uni and the German Weihnachtsmarkt here and the hive... dies. Meh.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sorry!

It's a goodnight from me too at this stage. Fingers crossed for Dragonmeet - wish me well everyone!


----------



## CleverNickName

Tallarn said:


> Sorry!
> 
> It's a goodnight from me too at this stage. Fingers crossed for Dragonmeet - wish me well everyone!



Best of everything, Tallarn.  Have a great time!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Oh gods, can you imagine Peter Petrelli in the DC universe?
> 
> Peter meets the JLA:
> 
> "Woah, now I can run at superspeed, and shapeshift, and fly, and I'm invulnerable, and psychic, and have heat vision...woah!"




The good thing is that he would also pick up everyone's vulnerabilities and that Batman is the king of all bastards.  The first time Peter does something stupid (which you know wouldn't take long) he'll whip up a patch of yellow spray painted green kryptonite tipped nth metal bullets then put them to good use.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Oh gods, can you imagine Peter Petrelli in the DC universe?
> 
> Peter meets the JLA:
> 
> "Woah, now I can run at superspeed, and shapeshift, and fly, and I'm invulnerable, and psychic, and have heat vision...woah!"




Amazo on a bad day


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> The good thing is that he would also pick up everyone's vulnerabilities and that Batman is the king of all bastards.  The first time Peter does something stupid (which you know wouldn't take long) he'll whip up a patch of yellow spray painted green kryptonite tipped nth metal bullets then put them to good use.




What a waste of good ammo. (and when did Bats use guns?  Year Two established this I thought)

But yeah... he would demote Peter to the Titans.... even the Outsiders first.  Let them deal with him.

Maybe if the Suicide Squad was desperate......


----------



## megamania

Hope everyone had a good Turkey day or at least a good Thursday.

Worked some of it but I get two WHOLE days away from BOTH jobs now.

Today was spent playing Heroclix with the kids and setting up the hobby room.  Its getting fun as now I am putting up all of the various action figures and toys I have accumilated over the past 25+ years.  I then unboxed my Garg and Col DnD dragons that have been collecting dust for a bit now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> What a waste of good ammo. (and when did Bats use guns?  Year Two established this I thought)




Also several old Batman issues, like this one from WWII.


----------



## Dog Moon

Good morning everybody!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Also several old Batman issues, like this one from WWII.




Thanks for link.   Batman: Year Two is the one I was aware of.  Batman is/was an expert marksman but reliezed he was using the same weapon that killed his parents and he felt guilty and disrespectful for doing so.  Thus he developed the batarang and the such.  Also, doesn't want to take lives, even if by accident, so he went with non-lethal weapons.

Terribly considerate of him.  

Just had the strange thought / realation-   Batman and the Punisher are very very very similiar in origin but comepletly different in methods.  hmmmm.   Either never thought about it before or it wasn't big enough of a thought to commit to memory.....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Good morning everybody!




allo back at you.   Slight time delay.  (I hate it when the time stream has rapids within it and I'm missing my raft or tube....  )


----------



## megamania

HEY REL-

Sometime we'll have to talk comics.  You seem to know a bit about them.  I used to consider myself a Comicphile (lover/collector of) and a Comicologist (studier of).  Got out in late 90's but returned in part for Ultimate line and now follow certain storylines (Civil War got me back into it along with the New Avengers) and now I'm trying to decide if I like the Skrull storyline.


----------



## megamania

Appaers no one is home...... 

Must be the weekend at the Hive..... 

I should be used to it by now..... 

But I do get to type to myself and others when they do arrive!  

Maybe even later tonight!  

So until later.... 


....and keep on smilin' everyone....


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Appaers no one is home......



Well, somebody *is* here... just not a big comic books buff.

Currently, I'm wrestling with Python.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> HEY REL-
> 
> Sometime we'll have to talk comics.  You seem to know a bit about them.  I used to consider myself a Comicphile (lover/collector of) and a Comicologist (studier of).  Got out in late 90's but returned in part for Ultimate line and now follow certain storylines (Civil War got me back into it along with the New Avengers) and now I'm trying to decide if I like the Skrull storyline.




Heh heh.. I tend to have selective knowledge in Comic books.  Even though I don't collect a lot of the monthly titles (Right now I'm mainly collecting X-men related titles (except for Astonishing and Cable) ), I like being familier with what's happening in both the DC and Marvel universes. 

Personally, I sort of think a lot of the Secret Invasion was 'meh.'  I truly wanted there to be better revelations like MJ, Aunt May. Norman Osborn, or Cyclops* was a Skrull and that several of the Bronze Age Savage Land heroes were actually humans. 

*Seriously, why can't Cyclops just admit that he is the new Magneto?  I mean he already is turning the X-men into his own army of soldiers, he already formed an  death squad, and tried to commit genocide by bioengineering the legacy virus to work on Skrulls.  Right now, I'm waiting for him to have San Fransisco succeed from the US so he could form New Genosha.




Lord Tirian said:


> Currently, I'm wrestling with Python.



Tmi?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Tmi?



Eh, I mean this python.

Indents to mark blocks? Seriously? I have to watch my _indents_?

I think... I keep myself to C++, less messy for the way my head works. But then, I'm modding Civ 4... and crawling through the C++ source code is much, much harder than the little, pretty modular bits of Python.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. Just got back from doing a spot of shopping. I bought myself a new printer. Got a smokin' deal on the HP Deskjet J6480. $120, marked down from $200.

I think the time is right to be buying a new computer to go with it. This could be a very good Christmas afterall.

New printer, new computer, new widescreen HDTV to use as monitor for new PC.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh.. I tend to have selective knowledge in Comic books.  Even though I don't collect a lot of the monthly titles (Right now I'm mainly collecting X-men related titles (except for Astonishing and Cable) ), I like being familier with what's happening in both the DC and Marvel universes.



All I get monthly is New Avengers and Hulk. (3.99 a book ) I then make a point of thumbing through Spider-man, Wolverine, Hulk and Thor.  If I was at a speciality shop I would read through Skrull Invasion and Crisis also.  



Relique du Madde said:


> Personally, I sort of think a lot of the Secret Invasion was 'meh.'  I truly wanted there to be better revelations like MJ, Aunt May. Norman Osborn, or Cyclops* was a Skrull and that several of the Bronze Age Savage Land heroes were actually humans.




When I heard about the Invasion I was all "Bendis is destroying marvel! Groooan" ) but some of it seems really good with a lot of long term storylines to do / use.  Basically Shield and Hydra are gone.  Enter Sword ( huh?!?) Jarvis made me wonder but yeah-  most of the "reveals" I suspected and was not surprised by.  And whom is say all of the sleeper agents have been revealed.



Relique du Madde said:


> *Seriously, why can't Cyclops just admit that he is the new Magneto?  I mean he already is turning the X-men into his own army of soldiers, he already formed an  death squad, and tried to commit genocide by bioengineering the legacy virus to work on Skrulls.  Right now, I'm waiting for him to have San Fransisco succeed from the US so he could form New Genosha.



I have heard so much of how Cyclops is doing everything wrong that I was thinking he was either a Skrull or possessed by Shadow King.  I figured he was still under the influence of Apocalypse. Or White Queen. Or Pheonix is back and not impressed (though She would go after Emma first I would think).

The "X" books have really been kinda =meh= to me for a long time.  Even Astonishing was only okay.  Most of the reveals felt forced.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Heya hive. Just got back from doing a spot of shopping. I bought myself a new printer. Got a smokin' deal on the HP Deskjet J6480. $120, marked down from $200.
> 
> I think the time is right to be buying a new computer to go with it. This could be a very good Christmas afterall.
> 
> New printer, new computer, new widescreen HDTV to use as monitor for new PC.




I've been wanting a new computer for a bit now.  This one is 7 years old and even with McAfee (that painfully updates daily) on it I swear its got bugs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I've been wanting a new computer for a bit now.  This one is 7 years old and even with McAfee (that painfully updates daily) on it I swear its got bugs.




Have you considered taking it in to GeekSquad and having them run an analysis?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> New printer, new computer, new widescreen HDTV to use as monitor for new PC.




 



megamania said:


> When I heard about the Invasion I was all "Bendis is destroying marvel! Groooan" )
> 
> SNIP
> 
> 
> I have heard so much of how Cyclops is doing everything wrong that I was thinking he was either a Skrull or possessed by Shadow King.  I figured he was still under the influence of Apocalypse. Or White Queen. Or Pheonix is back and not impressed (though She would go after Emma first I would think).
> .




It's not the Shadow King since Storm is dealing with him in the "Worlds Apart" mini. It's also not the White Queen since Cyclops has been keeping X-Force from her (as well as the fact that he just banged Madeline Pryor (who just cam back from the dead)).  Pheonix most likely is the "mutant messiah baby" so it can't be her since she's stuck in the future with Cable.  So yeah, if anything it's probably going to be Apocalypse's influence since Cyclops (since having Cyclops turn back into Apocyclops is easier to do then admitting that the writters have mischaracterised the entire X-men crew).  

Of course, having Cyclops become Apocalypse again makes it so much easier to do that X-Men vs. Avengers/Initiative story


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


>




What is confusing about it?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Have you considered taking it in to GeekSquad and having them run an analysis?




Geeksquad?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> What is confusing about it?



Nothing. 

My mind immediately went to imagining someone using the Enterprise's view screen to watch internet porn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Geeksquad?




They are Best Buy's tech crew.


----------



## megamania

No Best Buys within an hour of here.  We do have Staples which I have considered.


----------



## megamania

so quiet.....


Finished putting up figures and toys in the hobby room today.  However, I need more shelves to put up my books....    Still, its nice having about 300 superheroes and villians watching over me as I type away at the computer. 

Back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> My mind immediately went to imagining someone using the Enterprise's view screen to watch internet porn.



I'm celibate unitl I marry; that doesn't mean there is no foreplay between Mandy and I. We do roleplaying every once in a while. With her and what I have already DLed from the net for porn is enough. I don't need the net to get my fix.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm celibate unitl I marry




I didn't think anyone does that anymore (expect for clergy and holy men/women).  But man.. I don't know what's more impressive the amount of will power it takes or the devotion that is required.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I didn't think anyone does that anymore (expect for clergy and holy men/women).  But man.. I don't know what's more impressive the amount of will power it takes or the devotion that is required.



Actually, it doesn't require a lot of willpower or devotion - sexuality is nowadays overrated, I think.

Plus... in Rev's case and his note about... well "fix", that probably lowers the required amount of willpower considerably.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Got to go to Renfest today.  It was great fun, except for the hour and a half wait to get out of the parkin lot after we left.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Got to go to Renfest today.  It was great fun, except for the hour and a half wait to get out of the parkin lot after we left.




Buy any weaponry?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I'm celibate unitl I marry; that doesn't mean there is no foreplay between Mandy and I. We do roleplaying every once in a while. With her and what I have already DLed from the net for porn is enough. I don't need the net to get my fix.





heh.   That was me until I knew we were going to be married.  A few weeks before meeting Tammy I had a dream involving her.  That is why when I met her I knew we would be married.  We went over two weeks being celebate which in a college environment is a lot.  On two seperate occations we talked until 3am and she fell asleep on my bed and I pulled out the sleeping bag on the floor for myself.

No one believed us then.

It seemed we talked about everything BUT sex those nights.


----------



## megamania

Spent most of the past few hours doing inventory of my Heroclix.  Several DC sets I don't have any figures from.  Zounds!

Aw well.  Got plenty to work with for now.

and as always on the weekend.... quiet here.  Til I get some sleep.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I went to see Bolt with my GF and her brother (since no one decent was playing in Hollywood).  The movie was pretty good, however,  Film in Focus productions is dead to me since there was no mention of Neil  Gaimen in the teaser for Coraline!

Instead of the movie being based on Neil Gaimen's book Coraline the trailer only mentioned that it's directed by and written for the screen by Henry Selick.  Grrr! 

I'm almost don't want to watch it since that only means that Henry Selick killed the story...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Looks like the Hive is alseep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Looks like the Hive is alseep.




Alseep? What the hell is that? 

Been busy creating my character IG's Herald of Discord game, setting up my new printer, helping my mom with some info from the net, and working on my D20 Modern/Fantasy Kitbash.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Buy any weaponry?




Nah, everything there is so expensive.  I did not even buy and food or drink the whole day.


----------



## Blackrat

Ia ia! Is monday, where is everybody?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hiding.


----------



## Blackrat

From what? There are no monster in the Hive. I checked.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Buy any weaponry?




I wish I had money to buy a real wakizashi again... I used to have one but in a real tight spot I had to sell it .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I wish I had money to buy a real wakizashi again... I used to have one but in a real tight spot I had to sell it .




I have a rusty long sword (my older brothers, which was hidden in the garage for who knows how long), a cutlass, a broken persian dancing sword (the blade slid out of the handle), and one Katana with a two built in hidden blades..  I also have a bokken.  If I had the money I'd also buy an actual toledo Spanish rapier.


----------



## Blackrat

Wow... I think something just broke inside of me... I've been moving the reviews from the old database to the new and just came across this: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpg-book-reviews/246051-panty-explosion.html

I need that book!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> From what? There are no monster in the Hive. I checked.




Are you sure? I've heard there is a Demongirl around, and some variant of an undead Dire Rat... 

Are you trying to lure us into a trap?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Are you sure? I've heard there is a Demongirl around, and some variant of an undead Dire Rat...
> 
> Are you trying to lure us into a trap?




Oh but it's just a girl with horns and wings... And a healthy appetite. No monster.

And I have not seen any undead rats ...


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Grins*  I just found the webpage for my Gf's friend who does leatherwork (and sells at several of the local renfaires).  I own a baldric he made (I use it for my cutlass she owns a corset, several collars and several whips he made). 

 If I had the money (and was able to drive to Riverside during the daytime) I'd love to become his apprentice considering that6 I've been wanting to mast leather crafting (beyond the basic level skills I've learned).


It would come in handy once America becomes an apocalyptic wasteland ala Mad Max.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh great. A bunch of my friends are fighting over something and I have no idea what it is. When I asked why one of them isn't coming to a party I got another one answering that "It should be obvious for everyone by now and not to worry they aren't coming to ruin the party either." Just a little problem, I have no idea what's this all about. Tried to ask and no-one gives me a straight answer


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Oh great. A bunch of my friends are fighting over something and I have no idea what it is. When I asked why one of them isn't coming to a party I got another one answering that "It should be obvious for everyone by now and not to worry they aren't coming to ruin the party either." Just a little problem, I have no idea what's this all about. Tried to ask and no-one gives me a straight answer




I'd take that as a sign that it must be something ridiculous and they don't want to admit it to themselves.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

Dragonmeet went well. Got full attendance on both games and had fun running them.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I'd take that as a sign that it must be something ridiculous and they don't want to admit it to themselves.




Apparently it was. And now that I went and asked, they are all accusing eachother to me . Damn, should've just kept my mouth shut... Now if I go and tell that I really don't care, which would be the truth, I'd risk getting one of them mad at me too. The others know me well enough to just shrug an be like "ok", but I'm not sure about this girl...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Apparently it was. And now that I went and asked, they are all accusing eachother to me . Damn, should've just kept my mouth shut... Now if I go and tell that I really don't care, which would be the truth, I'd risk getting one of them mad at me too. The others know me well enough to just shrug an be like "ok", but I'm not sure about this girl...




This is only easy to say from a distance, of course, but frankly I'd say that just let them sort it out and don't worry too much. If people want to be idiots over something that none of them can explain, let them. 

Are you hosting this party or just attending?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> This is only easy to say from a distance, of course, but frankly I'd say that just let them sort it out and don't worry too much. If people want to be idiots over something that none of them can explain, let them.



Yeah, pretty much my way of doing this.


> Are you hosting this party or just attending?



Just attending. What's bugging me is that I really enjoy all of their company and now that none of them is coming, I'll be surrounded by virtually unknown people. I don't like to go to parties where I don't really know anyone...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Play Game | Off-Road Velociraptor Safari

Very silly game.

How many raptors can you run over?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Apparently it was. And now that I went and asked, they are all accusing eachother to me . Damn, should've just kept my mouth shut... Now if I go and tell that I really don't care, which would be the truth, I'd risk getting one of them mad at me too. The others know me well enough to just shrug an be like "ok", but I'm not sure about this girl...




Words of Wisdom that may not really worK:
"It doesn't matter who started it, it matters who ended it!"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Play Game | Off-Road Velociraptor Safari
> 
> Very silly game.
> 
> How many raptors can you run over?



Sounds more like vital survival training!


----------



## CleverNickName

So...how was everyone's extended holiday weekend?


----------



## CleverNickName

*crickets*


----------



## Ginnel

CleverNickName said:


> So...how was everyone's extended holiday weekend?



Say what?

I assume its some American thingie  Do you get a Bank Holiday for Thanks Giving?

Hmm time to come up with a new character concept (3.5E) to play in the world of Mystara with a group of Norseman and a Gnome (spy), bored of melee now full on spellcaster here I come quite possibly Elven Sorceror if it fits in with the game world, never played an Elf before


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

CleverNickName said:


> So...how was everyone's extended holiday weekend?




I had a lot of fun at Dragonmeet, but I didn't get an extra day of holiday because of some silly geographical reason.


----------



## CleverNickName

Ginnel said:


> Say what?
> 
> I assume its some American thingie  Do you get a Bank Holiday for Thanks Giving?



Woops, yeah, it's an American thing.  Perhaps I should have omitted the words "extended" and "holiday" from my post...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Sounds more like vital survival training!




Hah. XKCD FTW, as normal.

Right, I'm off soon - goodnight, Hive! Me and my 3rd level Warforged Cleric of Kord are off to kick some arse!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning Hive!

I cannot frickin' believe that its December already.

Before you know it it'll be 2009. 

The only thing I hate about December is that it leaves me penniless; having to buy presents for the family you know.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I've taken over my deceased uncles car on Sunday. His wife didn't want to keep it. She doesn't really need it she says, though I think the primary reasons are probably the memories in it. While it was originally her fathers car, Jibbo used it more then her. Heck, he put even his own "stamp" on it - the drivers door lock was defective and he replaced it - without replacing the entire lock and ignition lock system, since that would have been too costly. So, now you need two keys for the car (one for the left front door, the other for the ignition and other doors.) 
Oh, and the license plates has his initials on it. (Or is it his and hers? The second initial could either be for her first name or his last name...)

Yeah, I can see why she would want to get rid of it. I don't have this much association between the car and my uncle, but this gives a few "second-degree" associations...

Well, the up side is: I finally have my own car now... Well, at least after the paper work is done. 

I didn't really plan on having one anytime soon. The bike is still doing fine as my vehicle of choice in this town. But since I didn't have to buy anything to get the car and just have to pay the insurance and taxes (which is still some money, but a far lower hurdle), it was impossible to say no.

The radio has a mp3 collection stored on it (I still haven't figured out how one can change that), and now I can listen to the music my uncle used to hear... Interesting mix, I still haven't figured out what it really is. But I suppose most of it is older stuff... Maybe music from the 70s to 80s? (Would make sense, since this would be the "teenage to young adult" phase of my uncles life...)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware...  I feel like slapping a psuedo-hivemind (or hivemind) tag on that one Meta-Troll topic.  I'm amazed that it's been allowed to exist on the general role playing board for so long even though it's ceased to be about role playing.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware...  I feel like slapping a psuedo-hivemind (or hivemind) tag on that one Meta-Troll topic.  I'm amazed that it's been allowed to exist on the general role playing board for so long even though it's ceased to be about role playing.



Well... y'know... the hive keeps spreading in mysterious ways! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware...  I feel like slapping a psuedo-hivemind (or hivemind) tag on that one Meta-Troll topic.  I'm amazed that it's been allowed to exist on the general role playing board for so long even though it's ceased to be about role playing.



I was thinking the same thing.  Only a "hive" thread would have pictures of puppies AND wookies posted in it...right?


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Only a "hive" thread would have pictures of puppies AND wookies posted in it...right?


----------



## Blackrat

Rat in the Hive! Run for your lives. Or don't, I don't really care.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


>




It needs puppies and rainbows...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It needs puppies









> and rainbows...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hows it going Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

I had almost given up hope for that game I was getting in, having not heard from the DM in two weeks, but last night he messaged and asked what weekend everyone would be free so we could start .

I'll be playing a Changeling Cleric of Traveller. It's an Eberron game. Happy rat


----------



## Relique du Madde

Changling: The Cleric of Traveller...


Sounds catchy.....  Now I wonder how long it will take for WW to make NnWoD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Changling: The Cleric of Traveller Gozer.




FIFY.


----------



## Blackrat

Thanks a lot Rev. Now I have an image in my mind of my cleric having a mullet and 80's punk-outfit...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Thanks a lot Rev. Now I have an image in my mind of my cleric having a mullet and 80's punk-outfit...




No problem. Glad to be of help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

FYI hivers. I have an idea for a game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Looking forward to tonight. The [extended] family is going to The Steakhouse for dinner. Its going to be expensive as hell, but its gonna be good eats.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> No problem. Glad to be of help.




Well, apparently my memory was flawed. Gozer didn't have a mullet... No matter, my cleric is now forever ruined 



I think I need to get him two big mutant dogs and whenever he fights he demands the enemies to choose what they wish him to look, and then changes to that 

Good to be changeling


----------



## Angel Tarragon

When someone asks you if you're a god, you say *YES*!


----------



## Blackrat

Have to remember that one too. Traveller is the only god to be believed walking on Eberron, so it is fully possible that anyone the cleric meets is actually Traveller. He needs to start every conversation by asking if the other one is a god


----------



## Relique du Madde

So your Cleric is an androgynous chick wrapped in bubble wrap?  That is hot.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So your Cleric is an androgynous chick wrapped in bubble wrap?  That is hot.




Well considerin that D&D changelings don't have a real gender, they are all quite androgynous .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Traveller is the only god to be believed walking on Eberron, so it is fully possible that anyone the cleric meets is actually Traveller.



Which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Have to remember that one too. Traveller is the only god to be believed walking on Eberron, so it is fully possible that anyone the cleric meets is actually Traveller.




*Thinks of a politically incorrect question to ask, then doesn't ask it*


----------



## Demongirl

Feeling sexy. Hope everyone else is too.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Feeling sexy. Hope everyone else is too.




I'm always .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Feeling sexy. Hope everyone else is too.




Lately I'm in overdrive.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> I'm always .



Glad to hear. Though I find it hard to feel sexy when I'm working.
I'm the concierge at the local Hyatt. 



Reveille said:


> Lately I'm in overdrive.



 I guess I should be glad I don't live in Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Glad to hear. Though I find it hard to feel sexy when I'm working.



Well okay, not exactly always... Only when my hair is less than 1mm long. So that gives me a day or two in two weeks when I'm not feeling sexy. Then I shave my head again and everythin is good


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Glad to hear. Though I find it hard to feel sexy when I'm working.
> I'm the concierge at the local Hyatt.
> .




Sounds like the begining of a porno..


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Well okay, not exactly always... Only when my hair is less than 1mm long. So that gives me a day or two in two weeks when I'm not feeling sexy. Then I shave my head again and everythin is good



There's nothing quite like a shorn head. My bf shaves his head once every tow or three days. He's an animal. 



Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like the beginning of a porno..



Damn, you're right it does. Might have to look into this for copyright purposes.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> I'm the concierge




Girl that's one fricking job. Knowing the King and all 



> A concierge is an officer of the King who is charged with executing justice, with the help of his bailiffs.




Or did you mean the modern meaning?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

...


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Or did you mean the modern meaning?



I work at a Hyatt, which is a hotel; so the modern meaning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> A concierge is an officer of the King who is charged with executing justice, with the help of his bailiffs.




Yow, wow. Talk about tense.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> I work at a Hyatt, which is a hotel; so the modern meaning.




Well I wouldn't know. Never heard of such a hotel. For all I knew, Hyatt could have been a small kingdom   I'm not too good on geography either


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Well I wouldn't know. Never heard of such a hotel. For all I knew, Hyatt could have been a small kingdom   I'm not too good on geography either


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


>




See, it says Hyatt Regency. So the king is dead and didn't leave any heir?


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> See, it says Hyatt Regency. So the king is dead and didn't leave any heir?



I see that you are a comedian. I tip my bowler hat to you sir.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> See, it says Hyatt Regency. So the king is dead and didn't leave any heir?




Well technically the regent would be this dude.




Althouugh she would be fun "to know*"...







*But I wouldn't dare "touch" her with a 10 foot pole..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Well technically the regent would be this dude.



Damn. You got serious web-fu skillz.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> I see that you are a comedian. I tip my bowler hat to you sir.




You have a bowler? That a part of the work uniform? I love my bowler hat. Well infact I love all hats.

Hey, we haven't had a "spot the reference" competition in some time. One of my favourite movie quotes ever. Anyone can spot where it is from?



> You like hats? I'm mad about hats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> I see that you are a comedian. I tip my bowler hat to you sir.









Evil, evil bowler hat.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ah, Fiendish Concierge in the Hive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you say to people trying to get a room: "Leave behind all hope, you who enter."?


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Hey, we haven't had a "spot the reference" competition in some time. One of my favourite movie quotes ever. Anyone can spot where it is from?




Alice in Wonderland. My most favorite [Disney] movie  of all time!


----------



## Relique du Madde

That bowler hat was built by Microsoft?!?


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Alice in Wonderland. My most favorite [Disney] movie  of all time!




No, but close. Same theme but not the disney version.

But that's so close I have to post a link:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz5vocHdyOg]YouTube - Text with The Carebears 3rd movie madhatter song[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, Fiendish Concierge in the Hive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you say to people trying to get a room: "Leave behind all hope, you who enter."?



Aparrently you missed the Demodanad Dentist bit some pages back.


----------



## Relique du Madde

CRAP new hive time!  ::runs out the door::


----------



## Blackrat

So, who's going to start the new Hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just tried to... and it failed. Stupid wireless crashed.!


----------



## Demongirl

New hive here.


----------

